# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ((فارس احلامي))...رااااااااائعه

## أسيرة الأحلام

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم 
بدايه احب اهنيكم على هذا المنتدى الرائع ,,, وياليت الكلمات تسعفني واقدر اعبر عن اعجابي الشديد بهذا المنتدى 

هذي القصه قرأتها وحبيت انقلها لكم لأنها بجد قصه رائعه



ابطال القصه
مشاعل : عمرها 20 تدرس بالجامعه قسم فنون جميله (رسامه)خخخخخ
طولها 168 -- وزنها 55 --- شعرها طويل مدرج قاصه فراوله لوووول
بني اللون وعيونها عسليه جميله فيها من البراءه مايكفي لنشر السلام للعالم
مملوحه وناعمه وطيووووبه وخفيفه دم بس انها عصبيه ودلوعه ولازم رغباتها تتنفذ
مغروره فيها ميزه انها عنيده مره يعني ماتترك شي ببالها لما تسويه
00000
ابو مشاعل : مقتدر ماديا مظطر دائما لتنفيذ رغبات ابنته الوحيده التي لاتنتهي
متزوج من 3 نساء 
الاولى: ام مشعل عندها مشعل وسعود
الثانيه: ام مشاعل وهي متوفيه ولم تنجب الا مشاعل
الثالثه: ام سلطان عندها سلطان وفهد وفيصل
-----------------------
الجزء الاول

في الجامعه
مشاعل: اليوم طالع قمر في طلتك ياسلام حلاك غير البشر واخذت ياساره مشي الغراب
ساره: غراب في عينك ياوجه الفقمه
مشاعل: ياااااااااااااااي الفاظك بذيئه ونابيه
ساره: تكفين تاركه الادب لك
مشاعل: ادب والا نحو
ساره: اقول وش رايك اليوم نطلع نتعشى برا
مشاعل: لالا اليوم انا معزومه على دي جي
ساره: ياسلااام ليش ماعزمتيني
مشاعل:معي كرت لك بس اذا ماارح تجين خليني اعطيه فهده ترى متجننه تبي تروح معاااي
ساره: لالا لاتفكري احد يروح معاك غيري المهم مين الي عازمك
مشاعل: بنت عمي الجوهره
ساره: ايش راح تلبسي
مشاعل: خيشه
ساره: يله عاد بلا استهبال
مشاعل: مااعرف بفكر
فهده: ايش ايش ايش اسمع طاري حفله ولبس انا معزومه طبعا
ساره: انا مالي شغل ميشو هي الي عزمتني
مشاعل: سوير يالفضيحه
فهده: خلصوا بس وعطوني كرتي بسرعه عندي محاظره
مشاعل: اوكي برسله لك مع سواقي اليوم العصر علشان تلحقي تلبسي لان الدي جي اليوم
فهده: والله انك صديقه صح يمكن احد يحن علي ويخطبني
مشاعل وساره:هههههههههههههههههههههههه ه
مشاعل : يله سويره وفهده انا بروح عندي محاظره
ساره وفهده: اوكي بااااااااااي
مشاعل : باي تيك كير
ساره وفهده: اوكي
فهده : ماشالله على ميشو ياليتني ربع جمالها كان الخطاب نمل عند بابنا
ساره: اعوذ بالله منك قولي ماشالله لو البنت جاها شي راح اخذ منك
فهده: يؤؤؤؤؤ ترى عيني بارده
ساره : طيب حطيها في الفرن
فهده: كركركر بايخه
ساره : طيب انقلعي واصحي اليوم يكون الميك اب اوفر تصيري كانك مهرج
فهده: وش اسوي ابي اصير بيضاء
ساره : هههههههههههههه
------
في بيت ام سلطان
في الصاله جالسه ام سلطان يرن التلفون الاتصال داخلي من المطبخ
ام سلطان: ايوة
الطباخ سمير: صباح الخير يامدام
ام سلطان : نعم
سمير: عاوزين ع الغداء ايه النهار ده
ام سلطان : سلطه سيزر و سلطه يونانيه وشوربه ذره
سمير : حاضر يامدام دي المقبلات عاوزه حضرتك ايه الوقبه الرئيسيه
ام سلطان: مكرونه بشاميل و اسكالوب و فهيتا دجاج
سمير : حاضر يامدام بس لامواخزه المودمزيل مشاعل اعملها ايه ع الغداء
ام سلطان: بتاكل معنا واذا ماعجبها الاكل تاكل برا والله مابقا الى هذي بعد نعمل حسابها 
ع الاكل
سمير : اوكي الي تشوفيه يامدام وعاوزين تشربوا ايه يامدام
ام سلطان : اووووووووه ياكثر اسئلتك زي كل يوم
سمير : اوكي
سمير بعد مااقفل الخط
سمير : ايه ده الست دي مقنونه وعصبيه بتشخط كده ليه هوا انا خدام عندها دنا بشتغل
عند ابو مشعل ده راقل طيب مايعرفش العأربه الي متقوزها ياحبه عيني يامشاعل محدش 
غلبان ومظلوم ومتلعوز في البيت ده الا هي
---------------------------------
في بيت فهده صاحبه مشاعل
ام فهده: الله يغربل هالبنت اموت واعرف ليش تقفل حجرتها يعلها الماحي الي يمحاها
الله يقنزعها بقنزعها متى يجيها رجل ويفكني منها ويظفها هذي بلوى مدري من الي 
داعي علي ياربي انا ماظلمت احد ولا سويت لاحد شي علشان يبلاني بها مير انشالله
تكفير
فهده: ياربيه توني جايه من الجامعه وانتي تدعين 
ام فهده: ياوسيعه الوجه وراتس تقفلين حجرتس هاه وش انتي موزيه
فهده: يوووه يمه عندي اسرار مثل كل البنات كل صديقاتي يقفلون غرفهم اش معنى انا
ام فهده: بنين بزع يمال الفهاق واذا طبوا الناس في النار نطب معهم
فهده: نار علشان قفلت غرفتي خذي هذا المفتاح وفتشي على كيفك
ام فهده : اشوه هاتيه 
فهده: يمه هالدرجه ماعندك ثقه فيني
ام فهده: البنت مالها الا الدقم والشكم
فهده: اجل ترى صديقتي بتمرني اليوم بنروح لحفله
ام فهده: ياربيه راسي الضغط هالبيت بتموتني اكيد
فهده: جاك العلم يله انا بنام لي شوي قبل اروح للصالون
ام فهده : يعلها النومه الي مابعدها قومه
------------------------------
مشاعل في السياره في الطريق للبيت
عند الاشاره جنبها واحد ياشر لها علشان تفتح البلوتوث
مشاعل : بعد بعد مابقى الي هذا الشين القروي لا وسيارته كامري وجاي يرقم اوكي انا
اوريك
فتحت الشباك
مشاعل: انت
الولد: هلا بالقمر ماصدق انك تكلميني
مشاعل: ماتبي رقمي؟
الولد: ياليت تتكرمين علي لو بربع الرقم
مشاعل : طيب تعال اعطيك الرقم
الولد: من عيوني
نزل الولد ركض لان الاشاره فتحت وكان صوت البواري مزعج كل واحد يبي يرجع لبيته
الولد بعد ماوصل للشباك : ياقمر الرقم لو تكر..
بس ماكمل كلامه لان جاه كوفي حارره على وجهه
مشاعل: هذا درس لك علشان ماتتعلى على اسيادك
-------------------------------------
في بيت ساره
ساره:ماما ماما
ام ساره:هلا حبيبتي
ساره:ماما ترني معزومه اليوم ع دي جي 
ام ساره:اوكي حبيبتي بس مين الي عازمك؟؟
ساره:ميشوو هذا دي جي بنت عمها
ام ساره:ماينع اجي ههههههههههههه
ساره:الا ينفع الله يحييك بس اخاف تغطين ع البنات
ام ساره:اوكي حبيبتي روحي بس لاتتأخرين واذا جا السواق يرجعك خذي الخدامه معاك
ساره:لاياماما بخليه ينتضر
ام ساره:حرام عليك خليه يرجع واذا بغيتيه دقي عليه
ساره:طيب يله بروح انام
ام ساره:وانا بطلع العصر ترا والليل انا معزومه اوكي 
ساره:اوكي 
-----------------------------------
مشاعل بطلتنا بما ان امها ميته عاشت مع ام سلطان الي لها وجهين
اذا كان ابو مشاعل موجود تكون طيبه واذا انفردت بمشاعل طلعت مخالبها
في بيت ام سلطان مشاعل رجعت من الجامعه وفي الصاله بالتحديد
مشاعل: اهلين ام سلطان
ام سلطان بدون نفس: هلا
مشاعل: وين سوسو وفوفو وفيفي
ام سلطان: قطاوه عندك عيالي اظن عيالي لهم اسماء ومحد قال لك تدلعيهم اولادي رجال 
لما تتزوجي وتجيبي عيال دلعيهم زي ماتبي اوكي
مشاعل : ههههههه ضحكه بدون نفس يالله ياام سلطان احس انك تتكلمي عن رجال فوق 40
ترى اكبر واحد فيهم عمره 15 لاتكبري الامور
ام سلطان: اظن هذولا عيالي وانا حره فيهم
مشاعل: المهم ايش الغداء اليوم
ام سلطان : كان تغديتي برا الغداء اليوم مايعجبك
مشاعل: اها كويس اصلا انا تغديت قبل اجي وكنت ببلغك انك ماتعملوا حسابي على الغداء
ام سلطان : احسن توفرين
ابو مشعل: السلام عليكم
ام سلطان ومشاعل: عليكم السلام
ابو مشعل: وانا اقول هالنور وش منه انتي هنا يامشاعل
ام سلطان في نفسها : قول لمبه بدون فيش
مشاعل : شكرا يابابا النور نورك ياقلبي ونور خالتي ام سلطان
ابو مشعل: الله يخليك لي طول عمرك لسانك شهد
ام سلطان في نفسها : الا سم
ابو مشعل : وش في الحلوه الاموره ام سوسو زعلانه وساكته
ام سلطان: ابد يابو مشعل بس افكر في مشاعل ضايق صدري انها متغديه
برا مدري ايش فيها ماعاد يعجبها اكلنا
مشاعل:لا بس كل ما اكلت الاقي شعر شكله من شنب الطباخ الجديد رفعت الي يساعد سمير
ابو مشعل:نغير هالطباخ انا عندي كم من مشاعل؟؟
ام سلطان:والله يامشاعل ياحبيبتي ماعمري لقيت شعر بعدين قطع الاعناق ولا قطع الارزاق
مشاعل:لا بس لو هو مهتم بنضافه الاكل كان ماطاح شعر
ام سلطان:ليه تبينه يربط شعره شنبه بحجاب مثلا؟؟
مشاعل:لا بس يحلقه او يخففه مو يطوله
ابو مشعل:خلاص فضوها سيره انا بلاقي حل
مشاعل:طيب انا استأذن بروح انام اليوم بروح لبنت عمي الجوهره مسويه حفله
------------------------------------------------
في بيت فهده
صالح:يمه خلي بنتس تصلح قهوه بيجي صديدزي
ام صالح:هالبنت طالعتن من شوري بلاها مالقت رجالن يشكمها
صالح:وش هالحاتسوه يمه وش صاير؟؟
ام صالح:تقول بروح للحفله مع صديقاتها ماخبرنا البني يطلعن مع صديقاتهن
صالح:يمه خليها تروح شوي العصر وترجع العشاء توسع صدرها بس عسى 
البنات تعرفونهم
ام صالح:بقومها اقولها
فهده توها صاحيه:هلا صالح
صالح:يله البسي اوديتس عند صديقاتس
فهده:مو الحين الحفله
صالح:اجل اصلي المغرب واجي اخذتس
فهده:لا ياخوي الحفله ماتبدا الا بعد الساعه 11
صالح:افا تبيني اوديتيس 11 داقمن يدقمتس
ويفصخ عقاله ويمردغها لين علم ع ضهرها خطوط حمر
وراحت تصيح بغرفتها
ام صالح:حرام عليك عاد تكفر فيها
صالح:بد ابد هاذا البني لين انعطن وجه صارن فاهرات كثر الدلع اما هبل ولا خبل
-------------------------------------------------------
في الدي جي:
مشاعل:اهلييييييييييييييييييييي ييين جوجو كيفك من زمان عنك
الجوهره:هلا وغلا بميشوووو زوجه اخوي
مشاعل:اقول عاد يا الجوهره انتي عارفه اني اتضايق من هالكلام
الجوهره:حرام عليك والله تركي يحبك
مشاعل:اولا انتي عرفه اني ما احبه وثانيا هو كبري وانا ابي واحد اكبر مني وثالثا
انا اطول منه تبيني امشي معاه بالسوق وهذا طوله لاحبيبتي 
الجوهره:بس خلاص اقلقتيني اذا سمعت كلامك اقول حرام اخوي ياخذها واذا شفته قلت 
مسكين وارحمه اقرفتوني انتي وياه ادخلي بس ادخلي
وقبل لاتدخل دقت عليها ساره
ساره: انا دخلت انتي وينك
مشاعل:انا عند الباب بنتضرك
وسكرت
الجوهره:مين داق عليك
مشاعل:ساره
ولا ساره دخلت
وسلمت عليهم ودخلو كلهم داخل
و رقصوا وطق وهبال الا الساعه 7 الصباح
---------------------------------------------------------
طبعا الدي جي كان يوم الاربعاء
وفي يوم الخميس في بيت مشاعل 
مشاعل كانت بغرفتها جالسه ع النت
وبالماسنجر
ساره:تطلعي اليوم؟؟
مشاعل:ايه الوعد اليوم الساعه 7 اوكي
ساره :اوكي
----------------------------------------------------------
صالح واخوياه كانوا بشارع البحري يفحطون عقولتهم ((هجوله))
طبعا بعد ماضرب اخته راح يوسع صدره لانه حس بالذنب
صالح:فيييييييييييييييييييييصل تعزز لي؟؟
فيصل:اوكي
طبعا صالح كان كاتب ع قزاز السياره من ورا لعيون مشاري
مشاري هذا ولد كان يحبه فيصل
عبدالله:ارووح انا ياعيني ع مشاري ياعيني يابخته والله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
صالح:ايه مايمديك
------------------------------------------------------------
وطلعوا ساره ومشاعل يتمشون وراحوا للتحليه وكانوا طالعين بسياره مشاعل
وطبعا السياره مو مضلله وكان معاهم لكزس430 لون عنابي ومن جوا بيج
ساره:ميشووو لاتصيري بخيله اعزميني ع كوفي
مشاعل:اوكي بس لاتتميلحين لان غسان طالع اخاف يشوفني تعرفين انه يغار علي
ساره:طيب وعبدالله؟؟ ومحمد؟؟وفهد؟؟؟
مشاعل:ياقدمك سحبت عليهم من زمااااااااااااااااان اف مليت منهم
ساره:مو كنتي تحبين فهد؟؟
مشاعل:ايه كنت وكنت من الماضي كرهته لانه طول شعره وانا ما احب الولد
الي يطول شعره
ساره:طيب وانا ابي لي كم من واحد معاد عندي الا النشبه بدر ونواف الملحط 
تعرفين مخليته ع شان بيسوي لي موقع
مشاعل فتحت الشباك لانهم وصلوا عند صدى التحليه:اكسيوزمي
الفلبيني:يس ميم
مشاعل:كان اي اوردر؟؟
الفلبيني:اوفكورس
مشاعل:تو اسبريسو ويذ اوت شوقر
الفلبيني:اوكي
وسكرو الشباك
ومر واحد معاه جيب بورش والولد مره كيوت وكاش ومعاه عبد جنبه
وساره طارت عيونها وقالت : ميشو ميشو شفتي الي شفته
مشاعل:لا وش فيه؟؟
ساره:واحد مره كيوت ومعاه كااين
مشاعل:ايه عادي وش الغريب تلقاني قد كلمته احس اني شطبت ع كل الي معاهم كااين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ساره:شوفي ياشر بموبايله ايش رايك افتح البلوتوث
مشاعل: افتحيه واحنا ورانا شي الا امغازل
ساره تاشر للولد علشان يرسل لها
وفجاءه جاها مسج من الوسيم الي جنبهم وفتحته ولقته كاتب:
اقول ياقمر تراني ابغا الي جنبك وانتي كانك تبين الي جنبي تراه في الخدمه
ساره:شوفي الحيوان ايش كاتب وتقرا لمشاعل
مشاعل ميته ضحك:ههههههههههههه الحين اكلمه واوريك فيه
ويجيهم الطلب
الفلبيني:اوبن ذا ويندو
مشاعل:هاو متش
الفلبيني:22
مشاعل:ثنكس
وكانوا يشربون ولما وقفو عند الاشاره دق موبايل مشاعل
مشاعل:الووو
غسان: خير انشالله
مشاعل: اهلين حبي
غسان: التفتي يمينك
مشاعل توهقت : ليش
غسان : ليش خايفه التفتي
مشاعل: ليش اخاف انا مو مسويه شي 
ولما التفتت مثل ماتوقعت لقت غسانوه واقف جنبها
غسان: ممكن اعرف مين صاحب الكاين الي كان جنبكم
مشاعل: لا والله وانا بسال اي واحد طالع مين انت؟؟
غسان: ايه بس مو اي واحد يطلع ويوقف جنبكم تاكلونه بعيونكم والا لا
مشاعل: ايش قصدك؟؟
غسان: شكلي انا مامليت عينك علشان كذا بنسحب بهدوء وخلي الكلاب الي وراك ينفعوك
مشاعل: انت كذا دايما شكاك بس الشرهه مو عليك الشرهه على الي تكلمك لانك
ماتستاهل
غسان: اوكي مابي اشوف رقمك 
مشاعل: انقلع اصلا انا حاذفه رقمك قبل لاتقول
غسان: هذا العشم فيك يالمتربيه
مشاعل: متربيه غصب عليك
غسان : اذا متربيه ارجعي للبيت الحين
مشاعل: اقول انقلع ولا تدق لاني من زمان ابي اسحب عليك بس مالقيت سبب
غسان: حقيره
مشاعل: بااااي ياغبي
ساره: يؤؤؤ اعصابك كلتي الولد
مشاعل : على باله بيصيطر علي مسكين ينقلع
ساره : حرام الولد يحبك
مشاعل: حبته القراده ويا وجهه الابرص مسكين حتى شنب مايطلع له
ساره: ليش تكلمينه طيب وهو مو عاجبك
مشاعل: يعني رزه قدام صاحباتي تعرفين هو ولد مين
ساره: ههههههههههههه مجنونه
وبعد المواكب والهبال قرروا اخيرا يرجعون للبيت 
والساعه 11 وصلت مشاعل ساره لبيتها 
وفي طريق الرجعه للبيت دخلت الحاره الي توديها للبيت وفجاءه
سياره تحدهم ويضطر السواق انه يوقف السياره وللاسف تكتشف ان السياره الي حدتها سياره غسان
وعرفت انها طاحت في ورطه وقالت للسواق ارجع بسرعه وحاول يرجع بس للاسف فيه جمس ساد عليهم
وباين انها راحت فيها هذي اخره الغزل!!!!
المهم نزل غسانوه ووقف عند شباكها ويقول لها انها تفتح الشباك
وهي مارضت خافت يسوي شي مجنون
غسان: قسم بالله اذا مافتحتي الشباك بكسره
مشاعل: ماراح افتحه
بس قررت انها اخر شي تفتح جزء من الشباك وتسمع ايش يبي
غسان: ممكن تنزلي من السياره ابيك بموضوع
مشاعل: انت اكيد مجنون ماراح انزل ممكن اعرف ايش تبي الي بينا انتهى
غسان : لابس ابي اعلمك من الغبي ابي اعرف انتي قد هالكلمه او لا؟؟
مشاعل: انت غبي وحقير وتافهه وانا قد الكلام كله وانت ماتخوفني
غسان : ليش ماتعرفي انا ولد مين
مشاعل: ههههههه ماتهمني
السواق: ياعمه اتصل على العم ابو مشعل او على الشرطه اشوف الجمس يطلع منه 3 شباب
مشاعل: لالا انا بحل مشكلتي لاتتدخل
السواق : بس ياعمه انتي امانه عندي واخاف يصير شي وانا ماراح اقدر على 4
مشاعل: انطم الحين
غسان: تعالي حلي مشاكلك بسيارتي وابي اعلمك شلون تحترمي الناس 
مشاعل: اوكي انا بتصل بالشرطه
غساان : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اتصلي وانتي الخسرانه لانك لو اتصلتي ابوك
راح يعرف اي بنت هو واثق فيها ههههههه مسكينه ياميشو
مشاعل بدت تنهار وبدت تصارخ وتستنجد باي احد بس الناس كلهم في بيوتهم ومحد حاس
بهم ميشو
وفجاءه تجمعوا الشباب على الشباك وبدوا يضحكون ويقولون كلام بذي لها وحست انها اكيد
اكيد ماارح تنجو وزاد الضرب على الشباك لحد ماانكسر شباك السواق وفتحوا الباب
واخيرا غسان وصل لميشو ونزلها من السياره
تخيلوا ايش راح يصير لميشوووو وهل انها ندمت على طيشها ؟؟؟وغسان ايش راح يسوي 
الله يستر كل هذا راح نعرفه في الجزء الجاي انشالله
وإذا لقيت منكم تفاعل راح اكمل القصه...
============================== ================
============================== ================
============================== ================

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خيوووه

القصه موجوده في قصص الجوال txt

بس لأول مره تنوضع للقراءة عالمنتدى

القصه رووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه

وأكيد بتلاقي تفاعل رهيييب

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الله يعافيك خيتوووو

ومشكووووووره على المرور


الجزء الثانيبعد ماكسر غسان الشباك ابتدى يسحب مشاعل للشارع ويحاول يركبها سيارته ووقتها 
السواق كان في صراع مع الشباب وبدت مشاعل تفقد الامل لاي نجاه وبدت ترضخ للامر 
الواقع بس اتفاجاءت ان يد غسان ابتدت ترتخي وماصارت تشد عليها بالعكس غسان ترك 
يدها وكانه اخيرا ندم على كل الي سواه التفتت مشاعل له ولقته يطالعها باحتقار
مشاعل: اخيرا تذكرت ان عندك قلب؟؟ او انك بديت تخاف؟؟ او يمكن عندك امل اني ارجع لك؟؟
غسان: مين قال اني افكر ارجع لك لانك ولا شي بالنسبه لي كنت اتسلى معاك انتي شكلك 
ماعرفتيني للحين
مشاعل: طيب ممكن نتعرف
غسان: صدقيني انا بحياتي ماخدعني احد ولافكر حتى لاني اعرف انك واطيه من زمان
بس حبيت اتسلى معاك
مشاعل: اها وليش كنت بتركبني سيارتك علشان تقول هالكلمتين؟؟ كان قلتها وانا بسيارتي
لاني تعبانه ومالي خلق امشي
غسان: انتي احقر من ماتخيلت لا تفكري انك قويه لانك من شوي كنتي حتنهاري وصدقيني
انا مو من عادتي اضر اي شخص علشان ماحب ادخل في متاهات بس انا حبيت اعلمك ايش
غسان يقدر يسوي وتركتك انا بكيفي لاني ماتنزل حتى اضر وحده واطيه مثلك
مشاعل: اها طيب ليه المسلسل الي سويته هذى؟
غسان: علشان اثبت لك اني اقوى منك وانك ضعيفه واقدر اسوي فيك الي ابي بس للاسف
ياميشو اني انا مابيك ولا تهميني علشان كذا انقلعي من وجهي ومره ثانيه اعرفي مين تتحدي
اوكي ياقمر
مشاعل امتلت عيونها دموع وحست بالاهانه وقررت تنسحب قبل لايغير رايه
غسان: لا مو قبل ماتقولي اسفه عمي غسان
مشاعل :تحلم
غساان:ماعندي مشكله اني اقضي الليل معاك لما تقوليها ,ماله داعي ابوك يسال عنك 
بالشرطه ويدري انك مع خويك ههههههههه
مشاعل: عادي اصلا ابوي ماراح يفقدني لانه مو فاضي لي وانت عارف هالشي
غسان: يعني ماتأدبتي للحين ؟؟؟
مشاعل: انا متأدبه قبل اشوفك
غسان: اوكي بصراحه مليت من سوالفك التافهه يله ابعدي عن سيارتي بروح بس قبل اروح
بعطيك خيارين واتمنى انك تكوني انسانه واعيه علشان تعرفي ايش تختاري
مشاعل: تفضل يافيلسوف زمانك, وياليت تغششني
غسان: ياتقولي اسفه وهذا الحل الي انصحك فيه لانك بعدها راح ترتاحي مني والحل الثاني
والي ماانصحك فيه انك تنقلعي من وجهي بس المشكله انك بتلقيني بكل مكان تروحي له
وماراح اخليك وراح ادمر حياتك ببطء وجربي وتعرفين زين اني قد كلمتي
مشاعل: اتوقع اني اختار الحل الثاني بس اذا بدمر حياتي ببطء لاتنسى تبطء الشريط ههههه
غسان : كل هذا غرور ماتبي تقولي اسفه ومستعده تدمري حياتك بس ماتمسي كرامتك
مشاعل: اسمع انا ابوي وهو اغلى شخص بحياتي مهما حصل مااعتذر منه حتى لو انا 
غلطانه تجي انت تبيني اعتذر لا ماارح تسمعها لو فيها موتي
غسان: اوكي تحملي مايجيك
مشاعل: خلصت امشي والا فيه شي ثاني
غسان انجن من برودها وكانه بيطلع يعزمها على مطعم والا كوفي مو بيخطفها عرف ان 
البنت هذي مفقود منها الامل وقرر ينفذ خطته في انه يحطمها
غسان: شباب مشينا
مشاعل ماقدرت تتحمل الاهانه مافيه احد قدر يهينها وتسكت له لازم اوقفه عند حده بس 
مابي ادخل معاه في متااهات خليه يروح وكويس اني لوحدي لو كانت معاي اي وحده من 
صاحباتي كانت (فضيحتي بقلاقل)
رجعت مشاعل لسيارتها بهدوء والسواق ركب 
السواق: عمه ايش القصه كان لازم ندق على عمي ابو مشعل
مشاعل: اصحى تقول اي كلمه لاي شخص فاهم اذا تبي وظيفتك
السواق: ابشري طال عمرك بس اذا سالوني عن الشباك المكسور ايش اقول لهم
مشاعل: قول لهم انك ماتعرف مين , كنت بعيد عن السياره ولما رجعت لقيته مكسور
السواق : ابشري طال عمرك, بس...
مشاعل : خلاص 
وطلعت مشاعل فلوس واعطتها للسواق
مشاعل: هذي قيمه سكوتك واصحى احد يعرف لان وقتها مو بس راح تخسر وظيفتك 
راح تخسر كمان البنك المتنقل الي معاك , فهمت ايش قاعده اقول لك؟؟؟
السواق : ابشري وماارح يصير الى الي تقولي عليه
============================== =======
واخيرا مشاعل وصلت للبيت وكانت تعبانه ومرهقه من الي صار وتتمنى ان بكره يكون 
احسن من هاليوم المشؤوم.
دخلت للبيت والحمدلله ماكان احد ينتظرها كالعاده كل شخص بغرفته
وصلت غرفتها الي هي جناح منفصل تتكون من غرفتين غرفه جلوس علشان لما تتجمع 
الشله والغرفه الثانيه هي غرفه نومها
دخلت الغرفه ولبست البيجاما وازالت اثار الميك اب وانسدحت على السرير ورفعت عيونها
للسماء فكرت وفكرت في غسان المغرور المجنون الي ابد ابد ماتوقعت منه هالتصرف 
الطفولي وظلت تكلم نفسها بصمت في حوار بينها وبين نفسها 
انا ليش اقضي حياتي بهالحاله ليش مااستقر بحياتي ليش انا متهوره ليش ماالتقى بشخص 
يحبني واحبه واكون مخلصه له وهو مخلص لي مثل كل صاحباتي
رد عليها صوت شخصيتها الشريره لا العيب مو مني العيب من الشباب الي تعرفت عليهم 
ولا واحد كان يحبني 
رد عليها صوت شخصيتها الطيبه والواقعيه وقال: لا يامشاعل غسان كان يحبك وانتي الي 
خنتيه وانتي الي كنتي غير مباليه معاه تستاهلي كل الي سواه فيك
بس رد صوت الشر: لالا هو الي بدا وهو اصلا مافيه مواصفاه الرجل الي تتمنيه
رد صوت الطيبه والعقل : اذا انتي عارفه انه مو الشخص المناسب ليش استمريتي معاه
تسليه؟؟؟ لعب؟؟؟ مضيعه وقت؟؟؟ وغيره وغيره هشام وعبدالله ومحمد و....... كل هذول
ولا واحد رجل بعينك ؟؟؟؟؟ مشاعل لازم تغيرين طريقة حياتك وتفكيرك علشان تكوني 
سعيده 
وظلت في حوار بين قلبها وعقلها والشر والطيبه مو قادره تفهم نفسها او تحدد شخصيتها 
بس الاكيد انها انسانه ماتقدر تتنازل عن رغباتها مهما كانت وهذا جانب الشر فيها بس تندم 
على كل شي تسويه وتبدا تأنب نفسها كل ليله وهذا اكيد يدل على جانب الطيبه في شخصيتها
لان الانسان الي مايندم اكيد يكون الشر محى كل اثر طيبه بشخصيته
وبعد تعب اليوم والحوار الي تقضيه كل يوم مع نفسها اخيرا استسلمت للنوم
============================== =======

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الساعه 3 بالفجر في بيت ساره كانت السهره عند ساره باولها ولسى مابدت حتى
ساره: يالله ادق والا ماادق ؟؟؟ اخاف ادق ويقول ابي اكلم الي جنبك , امممم اكلم وامري
لله, مو شسوي الولد مررره يجنن لازم اكلمه مو قادره يدي تحكني, يالله اكلمه واذا قال انتي
مين اقول انا ميشو واكيد ميشو ماراح تزعل
مسكت ساره الموبايل وبدت تدور في المسجات عن رقم الولد صاحب الكاين
ساره: يالله بعد رقمه حلو شكل الولد كااش ادق بس وامري لله
ساره دقت الرقم وانتظرت احد يرد بس للاسف ماارد
ساره: يالله اكيد نايم , لايكون ازعجته بس , مو مشكله اكيد بكره المغرب بيكون صاحي 
وتذكرت ساره خويها بدر
ساره : يالله اليوم ماكلمته اكيد زعلان بدق عليه اراضيه افف الله يعيني عليهم واخذت 
الموبايل ودقت على خويها بدر
ساره : الو
بدر: نعم
ساره: ادري انك زعلان ومعصب بس اسمعني اول واحكم
بدر : ماخلصت اعذارك انا مليت من كثر مااسمع. ريم حياتي (طبعا هي ماقالت له ان اسمها 
ساره) اذا ماتبيني قولي لي؟؟
ساره: هذي اخرتها كل هالحب وماابيك الله يسامحك
بدر : نفسي اصدقك سارونه بس انتي يوم تدقين وعشره تختفي وين الحب الي تتكلمي عنه
ساره: هذا جزاي اليوم تقدم لي واحد ورفضته علشان كذا ماما اخذت موبايلي وقالت لي اكيد
انك تعرفي واحد , والا ليش رفضتي الرجال اكيد انك تكلمي واحد, وانحطيت بمشكله ماعرف
كيف اطلع منها كل هذا علشانك , علشان مانبعد عن بعض واخرتها تقول اني ماحبك , ماتوقعتها
منك 
بدر : سارونه حبيبتي كل هذا علشاني , احبك , احبك ,اموت فيك
ساره: بعد ايش
بدر : طيب وكيف امك رجعت موبايلك
ساره: تعبت ووديني للمستشفى ولما شافت امي اني تعبانه وطول اليوم ابكي , حنت علي
ورجعته لي بس قالت بشرط انك تفكري بموضوع الرجال الي تقدم لك
بدر: لا سارونه تتزوجي وتتركيني لالا الله يخليك خليكي معاي انا احبك 
ساره: حتى انا احبك بس خلاص مو كل مادقيت عليك تكون زعلان اعرف اني مااانقطع عنك
الا اكيد لسبب قوي و ... لحظه (ساره سمعت خط بالانتظار وتخيلوا من دق ؟؟؟ دق صاحب
الكاين)
ساره: اقول اقول باي الحين ماما دخلت
بدر: باي طمنيني علــ ..... طوط طوط طوط
ساره: الو
صاحب الكاين: صباح الخير
ساره بكل نعومه: صباح النور
صاحب الكاين: اختي انتي طلبتيني قبل عشر دقايق
ساره: ايه
: مين معاي
ساره: ماعرفتني؟؟
: لاوالله ممكن تعرفي بنفسك
ساره: اليوم مارقمت وحده بالتحليه ,معاها لكزس
: اهلين هلا والله وغلا , هلا بالقمر, هلا بالحوريه , هلا بقمر الدنيا كلها , هلا بالي عيوني 
ماشافت بحلاها ولا راح تشوف
ساره انقهرت عرفت انه يحسبها مشاعل
ساره: هلا فيك بس انت ماتعرف انا اي وحده ؟؟؟
: انتي الي ورا السواق انا قلت للثانيه اني ابيك, لايكون مو انتي؟؟؟
ساره : ليش فيه فرق؟؟؟
: اكيد انا رقمت الي ورا السواق وابيها لو سمحتي ممكن تقولي انتي مين
ساره: انا الي ورا السواق , بس يعني بسال لو دقت الثانيه يعني ماراح تكلمها؟؟
: لا , لان الي يشوفك مايفكر باي بنت ثانيه
ساره حقدت عليه: حلو , طيب ماتعرفت عليك
: معك احمد
ساره: عاشت الاسامي
احمد: عاشت ايامك , وانا بايش ممكن اناديك, عادي لو ماتبي تقولي لي اسمك الحقيقي 
عطيني اسمك الفني
ساره : لالا انا مو من عادتي الكذب , بعدين هذا اسم يعني ايش راح يصير لو قلت لك اسمي
احمد: ماراح يصير شي بس فيه بنات متحفظات مايحبوا الشباب يعرفوا عنهم اي شي
ساره: لا انا عادي, اسمي ريم
احمد: الله , ريم , وانتي صدق ريم اسم على مسمى عاشت الاسامي ياحلى ريم
ساره: ههههههه تسلم احرجتني
وظلوا يسولفوا لحد الساعه 9 الصباح واحمد مسكين على باله الي يكلمها مشاعل وهي 
مسكينه تسمع انواع كلام المدح والغزل وتدرى انها لصاحبتها قهر ولاتقدر تحكي ولاتقول 
شي لانها لو اعترفت راح يقفل الخط
============================== ========================

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

يوك الجمعه الساعه 10 في بيت ام مشعل(بيت زوجه ابو مشاعل الاولى)
ام مشعل تضرب على الباب باقوى حيلها: مشعلوه ووجع قوم الصلاه
مشعل: يمه خلاص روحي تونا على الصلاه حرام عليك مانمت الا 7 الصباح صحيني 11
ام مشعل: ووجع انشالله قوم الساعه 11 وش تسوي تصلي العصر؟؟ قوم علشان تسمع 
الخطبه وتصلي الجمعه قوم ذبحتني
مشعل: يمه تكفين روحي لسعود تكفين
ام مشعل: ذبحتوني ياليت كنتوا بنات لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله
ام مشعل راحت لغرفتها تجيب كرسي وحطته عند باب غرفه سعود لان سعود يبي له علشان 
يصحى ساعه من الصراخ علشان بس يستوعب
ام مشعل: سعود قوم الساعه 11 ونص يالله تاخرت على الصلاه, قوم يمه ذبحتني , سعود , 
ســـعــــووووود
سعود: يمه روحي صحي مشعل بعدين تعالي صحيني
ام مشعل : ياربيه انا مليت منكم بروح لابوكم هو يصحيكم ذبحتوني 
ونزلت وهي معصبه من عيالها راحت للصاله علشان تدق على ابو مشعل يجي يصحي عياله
لانهم يخافوا منه ولقت بالصاله مشاعل
ام مشعل: صباح الخير حبيبتي ماشالله صاحيه الصباح
مشاعل: هلا خالتي ام مشعل , شخبارك
ام مشعل: الحمدلله يابنتي انتي الي شلونك وجهك مو عاجبني كنك مانمتي زين
مشاعل خافت انها تحس بشي وخاصه ان شباك السياره مكسور يمكن تقول لابوها شي 
وفكرت تلحق نفسها قبل تنفظح لان عادتها دايما محد يقدر يمسك عليها شي
مشاعل: ابد ياخالتي بس متضايقه شوي
ام مشعل: ياحبيبتي مين الي مضايقك اكيد العقرب ام سلطان
مشاعل فكرت انها تلزق الموضوع بام سلطان خاصه انها تكرهها بس خافت تصير مشكله 
كبيره توصل لابوها بعدين تتوهق وتنفضح
مشاعل: لالا ياخالتي انتي عارفه ام سلطان ماتحبني ومنيتها اني اطلع من بيتها اليوم قبل 
بكره, بس الموضوع اللي مضايقني ما يخص ام سلطان
ام مشعل: من قال انه بيتها هذا بيتك ياحبيبتي انتي الداخله وهي الطالعه , وبعدين وش الي 
حادك تتحمليها تعالي عندي والله لخلي عين فراش لك وعين لحاف تعرفين اني احبك 
واعتبرك بنتي الي ماجبتها
مشاعل تحب ام مشعل لانها حنونه عليها وتحبها واذا حست بضيق تلجأ لها وخاصه انهم 
يشتركون بشي وهو كرههم لام سلطان واسبابهم وجيهه مشاعل تكرهها لانها تعاملها باسلوب 
ينرفز وتتعنى تهينها قدام الناس وقدام اخوانها بس عند ابوها تلبس ثوب الطيبه اما ام مشعل
فهي تكره ام سلطان لانها جارتها او مثل مايقولون المصريين ضرتها وهذا غير ان ام 
سلطان نمامه وكذابه ومنافقه ومغروره
مشاعل: الله يسلمك ياخالتي , بس انتي عارفه اني مابي اضايقكم لان سلمان عايش عندكم 
وانا مابي اربطه واخليه ماياخذ راحته فيه البيت
(سلمان هو ولد اخت ام مشعل وساكن عندهم علشان الجامعه لان اهله مو ساكنين بنفس 
المدينه الي يدرس فيها فقرر انه يسكن عند خالته وايام الاجازات يرجع لاهله)
ام مشعل: ياحبيبتي ماودي اضغط عليك, بس ماقلتي لي ايش الي مضايقك؟؟
مشاعل بدت تسوي نفسها متضايقه وحزينه : ااااه ياخالتي , لالا ماودي اضايقك
ام مشعل: والله تقولي ماراح تطلعي من عندي الا انتي قايله ايش فيك
مشاعل: بس ياليتك ماحلفتي, ابد خالتي امس كنت طالعه للسوق واشتريت اغراض كثيره 
واتصلت على السواق يجي علشان يشيل عني الاكياس لاني ماقدر اشيلها كلها ولما طلعنا 
تفاجاءت لقيت شباك السواق مكسور تخيلي ياخالتي
ام مشعل: يالله مين اللي كسره؟؟؟
مشاعل: مدري ياخالتي اكيد حرامي
ام مشعل: السياره والشباك فدوه لعيونك تتضايق القمر علشان شباك اليوم اقول لابو مشعل
يكلم الوكاله يصلحوها لك ولاتزعلي
مشاعل حست ان السالفه تافهه وماراح تمشي على ابوها واكيد بيسالها فحبت تكبر السالفه 
شوي
مشاعل: بس ياخالتي المشكله مو في الشباك , المشكله الي كسر الشباك كان شايف الساعه
الي اهداني بابا في عيد ميلادي علشان كذا كسر الشباك , اكيد حرامي حيكسر الشباك ليه
اكيد علشان يسرق , وهو كسر شباك السواق وفتح الباب واخذ الساعه
ام مشعل: الله ياخذه ويشل يده , لاتضيقي صدرك انشالله ابو مشعل يعوضك عنها ولا تزعلي
مشاعل: ايه بس هذي هديه من اغلى انسان بحياتي , لو انا الي انسرقت اهون , بس يسرق 
اعز ساعه من جد قهر , ماتعرفي ياخالتي قد ايش الساعه هذي مهمه بالنسبه لي
ام مشعل: بسم الله عليك ياحبيبتي , الساعه بعدها مليون ساعه , بس مشاعل حبيبتي وحده
مشاعل: بس انا خايفه بابا يزعل ويعصب علشان الشباك, خالتي بليز كلميه 
ام مشعل: لاتشيلي هم ابوك ماراح يفتح السالفه معك خليه لي انا اتفاهم معاه
قامت مشاعل وضمت ام مشعل وحبه راسها
مشاعل: شكرا ياخالتي الله لايحرمني منك
ام مشعل : ولا منك ياحبيبتي , مابي اشوف هم ولا ضيقه فيه صدرك وانا موجوده
مشاعل هنا حسه بتانيب الضمير كله حياتي كذب في كذب حتى الناس الي يحبوها ويخافوا
عليها تكذب عليهم , لو اكتشفت ام مشعل انها تكذب اكيد ماراح تسامحها وراح تخسر كل شي
ام مشعل: يالله هالاولاد للحين ماصحوا ذبحوني من 10 وانا اصحي فيهم , يابذبحهم 
يابيذبحوني
مشاعل: هههههههه لالا انشالله بعد عمر طويل انا الي بذبحك من كثر ماحبك راح اكلك
ام مشعل : ههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل : خالتي روحي ارتاحي والدلافين عيالك خليهم علي انا اصحيهم
ام مشعل: الله لايحرمني منك
مشاعل : ولا منك يارب
مشاعل طلعت فوق علشان تصحي اخوانها 
اخوها مشعل عمره 32 ومو راضي يتزوج لانه مايبي يفقد حريته 
اما سعود فهو كبرها ومسكين يحب وحده (الهنوف) ومايقدر يتزوجها لان اخوه الكبير 
ماتزوج وابوه حالف انه مايزوجه الا بعد مشعل وهو مسكين مظطر انه ينتظر اخوه لحد 
ماتنفك عقده الحريه الي عنده
مشاعل راحت لغرفه مشعل وطقت الباب بعنف كعادتها
مشعل: يمه خلاص صحيت, تفضلي
مشاعل: هلا حبي الاول 
مشعل: هلا ميشو, وينك يادبا امس اتصلت عليك كنت بعزمك على العشاء
مشاعل: ليش انا مو معودتك تاخذ موعد قبل؟؟؟
مشعل: ههههههه مادريت ياطويله العمر
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههههههه , يالله بسرعه البس علشان تفطر لان خالتي معصبه 
مشعل: عادي مو غريب انها تعصب كل جمعه نفس الموال من 10 وهي تصحيني وتهدد
بتفوتكم الخطبه ولما تجي 11 تقول بتفوتكم الصلاه ولما ننزل تقول لاتروحوا خلاص اذن
العصر والساعه ماجت 11 وربع هههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههههههههه , المهم يادب بروح اصحي روميو (سعود) 
مشعل: يالله انا دقايق وانزل
راحت مشاعل لغرفه سعود وشكل الولد في سابع نومه الانوار مسكره والغرفه ثلج 
وفي هالحاله مشاعل علشان تصحي سعود مالها الا 3 طرق علشان يصحي 
بدت بالطريقه الاولى وهي تسكر المكيف بس للاسف الولد ماحس
الطريقه الثانيه الصراخ بس لاحياة لمن تنادي
واخر طريقه وهو الحل الي متعوده تعامل به خيشه النوم سعود وجابت مويه في كاااس
وكبتها على وجهه
مسكين سعود قام مفجوع 
سعود: بسم الله 
ولما فتح عيونه لقى مشاعل بوجهه
سعود : يازفته وش هالحركات البايخه صدق انك بزر برااااا
مشاعل: ماراح اطلع لحد ماتصحى وعلى فكره ترى معاي جيك مويه
سعود : شوفي انا بعطيك فرصه 3 ثواني بعدها بتصرف تصرف ثاني
مشاعل: ولابيهمني ابد منهم ايه يعني اكون بزره بعينهم
سعود: براااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
مشاعل: نو وبالعربي لا وبالهندي نهي واذا تبي بلغات ثانيه قول لي
سعود: والله اذا قمت راح تندمي
مشاعل: انا ابي اندم
سعود قام من سريره باسرع من ماتصوره مشاعل وراحت تركض لغرفه مشعل لانها اقرب 
مكان علشان تتخبى من غارات سعود الارضيه بس للاسف سعود كان يلبس وهو من عادته
يقفل غرفته اذا كان يلبس , والتفتت مشاعل تبي تلحق تنزل تحت بس سعود كان اسرع منها
مشاعل: مشعل ,خالتي الحقوووووووووووووووني
سعود: الحين الحقوني
ومسكها مع شعرها وبدا يشدها لحد مازاد صراخها ومشاعل مثل كل البنات اذا دخلت حرب 
دمويه طلعت مخالبها وبدت تغرس اظافرها في يدينه وحست انها قاعده تشيل لحم معها 
واخيرا طلع مشعل وانقذ الموقف بس مافكهم الا وسعود اخذ ذكرى معه من شعر مشاعل
وهو صراحه شعرتين او ثلاث وهذي كارثه لان مشاعل راح تسوي مناحه بالبيت لانه قطع
شعرتين منها كيف راح تواجه العالم بعدها 
اما مشاعل فكانت الذكرى الي خذتها من سعود شويه لحم على دم من يدينه لانها كانت تغرز
اظافرها وتسحب اللي تقدر عليه
بصراحه كان المصاب في هالمعركه هو سعود لانه كان يتوقع انه يتعامل مع انثى وكان 
يضربها بحنيه لانه ماتوقع انها قطه شرسه
مشاعل: مشعل شوف الحقير قطع شعري
مشعل: لاتكبري الموضوع كلها شعرتين
سعود: والله لاقول للهنوف انك شوهتيني شوفي يدي بروح للمستشفى يخيطونها
مشعل: هههههههههههههه لالا روح توضى علشان تصلي الجمعه وادعي عليها يمكن الله 
يقبل بيوم الجمعه
مشااعل: بعد توقف معاه طيب اذا كلمتكم مره ثانيه انا حماره 
مشعل: هههههههههههههههه
سعود: والله لاخلي هنوف تاكلك طيب انا اوريك
===========================

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

طلعت مشاعل من بيت ام مشعل وتوجهت لبيت ام سلطان الي هو بيتها 
ولقت مثل كل جمعه ام سلطان وسلطان وفهد وامهم تبخرهم علشان صلاه الجمعه
سلطان بالمدرسه وعمره 15 اما فهد فعمره 9 سنوات
مشاعل: صباح الخير
سلطان وفهد: صباح الخير
مشاعل: يالله فهد ليش ماد بوزك كل هذا علشان مانمت كويس؟؟
فهد: لا انا زعلان من بابا
مشاعل : ليش حبيبي
فهد: وعدني امس يوديني للملاهي وماوداني
مشاعل: بس كذا انا اوديك كم عندي من فوفو
ام سلطان: مشاعل اظن اني قلت لك وفهمتك قبل ان ولدي اسمه فهد مو فوفو واذا تبي تدلعيه
قولي له فهودي لان هذا دلعه مو فوفو
مشاعل: فوفو حبيبي جهز نفسك اليوم انشالله نروح اوكي حبيبي
ام سلطان: فهد اليوم مافيه طلعه , اليوم تذاكر علشان بكره عندك مدرسه
فهد: يوووووه مابي اذاكر مابي 
مشاعل: حبيبي ولا يهمك بنطلع اليوم يعني بنطلع
ام سلطان تطالع مشاعل بنظره تحدي: فكري بس انك تطلعيه وشوفي ايش حيصير
فهد بدت الدموع تنزل من عينه وحس بحزن
مشاعل: لالا فوفو دموع لا انا قلت راح نطلع يعني راح نطلع وانا عمري ماوعدتك بشي الا 
اسويه
ام سلطان: افهم انك تتحديني ؟؟؟
مشاعل: خالتي تعالي شوي ابيك
ام سلطان: تكلمي هنا مابينا اسرار
مشاعل: موضوع مابي اقوله عند اخواني
راحت ام سلطان للغرفه الي اشرت عليه مشاعل
مشاعل: خالتي انا مااتحداك واذا انتي قلتي ماراح نروح يعني اكيد ماراح نروح انتي امه 
واعرف بمصلحته بس ياخالتي لاتخليه يبكي انتظري لما يرجع من الصلاه وبعدين نقول له 
اننا دقينا مثلا على الملاهي وقالوا انها ماتفتح الجمعه او اي عذر بس حرام لاتكسري فرحته
ام سلطان: انا ماربيت ولدي على الكذب 
مشاعل: هذا مو كذب بعدين هذا طفل جاريه
ام سلطان : اوكي بس هذي اخر مره اسمح لك تتقربي او تتدخلي بعيالي ولاتتوقعي انك كذا
راح تكسبيني بصفك لا حبيبتي
مشاعل ابتسمت لام سلطان ماودها تدخل معها في مشاكل 
مشاعل تكلم نفسها"طيب طيب انا اوريك اذا ماوديته للملاهي اليوم ماكون مشاعل , على
بالها مشت كلمتها علي مسكينه ماعرفتني للحين اذا ماخليتك انتي تقولي يامشاعل ودي ولدي
لو سمحتي للملاهي اليوم ماكون ميشو ههههههههه"
طلعت مشاعل غرفتها بعد ماتوضت علشان تصلي فتحت موبايلها لقت 27 مسد كول
مشاعل: يالله مين هالي ماعنده ذوق متصل الصباح لا ويوم الجمعه 
8 من راكان
5 من فهده
1 رقم غريب
13 من عبدالمجيد
مشاعل: فهده حبيبتي صاحيه الحين ادق عليها بعد ماصلي انشالله
وبعد الصلاه
مشاعل: الو
فهده وصوتها مبحوح من كثر الصياح: هلا ميشو
مشاعل: فهده ايش فيه صوتك ؟؟ انتي تبكي؟؟؟ 
وبدت فهده تسترجع الي صار لها من اخوها وبدت تبكي
مشاعل: الو .... فهده... حبيبتي ايش فيك؟؟؟ ... ليش تبكي؟؟؟؟
فهده بدى صوتها يعلى وبدت تصيح باعلى صوت
مشاعل: فهده اهدي حبيبتي .... علشان خاطري .... فهده ... الو ... اذا لي خاطر اهدي
فهده: اكيد لك خاطر بس انا ولا شي بالنسبه لك 
مشاعل: ليش تقولي هالكلام فهده ايش سويت؟؟؟
فهده: ماجيت الاربعاء للحفله ولا وحده منكم فكرت تدق تسال... ومو بس كذا امس ولاوحده 
كلفت نفسها تطمن واخر شي انا الي ادق ادوركم ... وانا الي كنت اعتبركم اكثر من اخوات
مشاعل انحرجت من كلام فهده لانها نستها وانشغلت بغسانوه : حبيبتي وربي صار لي مشكله
مره كبيره ومو قصدي اني مافكرت فيك .. صد..
فهده قاطعتها: ميشو ميشو على بالك ماعرف تصريفاتك الي تسويها مع الشباب انا خابزتك
وعاجنتك زين وادري اني مااهمك بس صراحه كنت اتوقع لي مكانه عندك وعند سارونه بس
اظاهر انا فارضه نفسي عليكم 
مشاعل: انتي معصبه الحين ولما تهدي بكلمك لانك ماراح تفهمي الموضوع كويس والانسان
وهو معصب مايقدر يستوعب الا الكلام الي هو مقتنع فيه 
فهده: ميشو انا مو غسان والا راكان والا اي واحد تعرفيه انا فهده اعرفك كويس عموما انا 
متصله اقول لكم شكرا وماقصرتوا تامرين شي
مشاعل: سلامتك
فهده: حتى ماكلفتي نفسك تعتذري
مشاعل: انا ماسويت شي غلط علشان اعتذر وانتي عارفه اني ماعتذر لاحد . واعتقد انك
قلتي باي والا انا واهمه
فهده: باي
مشاعل: باي
مشاعل مره عصبت من فهده
مشاعل: من هي فهده علشان تتصل تنافخ خير صاحبتي واذا, كل هذا علشان ماتصلت عليها
صدق انها مريضه
مشاعل خذت موبايلها ودقت على ساره تحذرها انها ماترد على فهده بس ساره ماردت 
تعرفون البنت مانامت الا 9 مستحيل تصحى وقررت انها ترسل لها مسج وكتبت فيه
" سارونه حبيبتي اذا اتصلت عليك فهده لاتردي , واول ماتصحي كلميني ابيك ضروري"
كانت الساعه 2 الضهر وهذا وقت الغداء واليوم يوم ام سلطان يعني ابوها في بيتهم مو في 
بيت ام مشعل وقررت تنزل علشان تنفذ خطتها
ولما نزلت مالقت احد بالصاله ,دخلت غرفه الاكل لقت الكل مجتمع على الاكل, حز بخاطر
مشاعل ان محد فكر فيها حتى ابوها
ابو مشعل: هلا حبيبتي صحيتي ياقلبي تعالي تغدي علشان تنفتح نفسي على الاكل
ام سلطان: هلا حبيبتي كويس الي صحيتي توني اقول ياليت اللي ببطني ببطن ميشو قلبي 
ماهناني الاكل واحسه مثل السم لانك مو موجوده
مشاعل" يلعن ام النفاق انا اوريك اذا ماقلبتها عليك"
مشاعل تبتسم : هلا والله باغلى اب بالعالم وحشتني موووت
وحبه راس ابوها وجلست في مكانها علشان تتغدا
مشاعل: ياعمري ياخالتي ام سلطان ادري انك ماتبي تصحيني علشان ارتاح بس مالك حق
بصراحه لان ماقدر اتغدى ولا اكل شي الا وانتي معاي بنفس السفره علشان اقدر اكل الله
لايحرمني منك بصراحه اليوم الي ماشوفك فيه ماعده من عمري
ام سلطان تبتسم: انشالله ياحبيبتي بتشوفيني كل يوم بوجهك علشان افتح نفسك ياحبيبتي
ابتسمت مشاعل لها
ابو مشعل: الله يخليكم لبعض بصراحه انا احمد ربي واشكره مليون مره على انه عطاني
زوجه تحب بنتي وتعتبرها مثل بنتها وعطاني بنت تحب زوجتي وكانها امها
هنا مشاعل ارتفع ضغطها الا امي "تخسى تصير ضفر امي" بس ماحبت تعكر الجو خاصه
انها مخططه على شي
اخذت مشاعل صحنها وبدت تملاه سلطه وبدت تاكل 
مشاعل: بابا
ابو مشعل: سمي
مشاعل: سم الله عدوك , بابا بطلب طلب صغير مره مره مره واتمنى ماتردني
ابو مشعل: لو فيه موتي مارده اطلبي وجاك
مشاعل : بعد عمر طويل انشالله , انشالله الي يكرهوك , بابا اليوم فيه حفله تجنن مسوينها 
للصغار جايبين لهم مهرجين والعاب واشياء تجنن
ابو مشعل: حبيبتي الي اعرفه ان عمرك 20 مو 10 والا انا غلطان هههههههه
مشاعل: هههههههههه بابا حبيبي مو لي ودي اودي فوفو وفيفي , اوه اسفه خالتي اقصد 
فهودي وفصولي ادري انك ماتحبي ادلعهم فوفو وفيفي
ابو مشعل: طيب وانتي اختهم خذيهم بدون ماتشاورين
مشاعل: ادري يابابا بس انت ابوي وابوهم وكلمتك تمشي على الكل في هالبيت الصغير 
والكبير واذا انا اخذت الاذن منك مو معنى هالكلام انه فهودي وفصولي مو اخواني لا بس 
يابابا لازم نحترمك ومانسوي حاجه الا بشورك الله لايحرمنا منك
ام سلطان في نفسها" يالمنافقه"
ابو مشعل: ونعم فيك يامشاعل, مشاعل انا اذا سمعت كلامك احس بسعاده لاني اتاكد اني
ربيت بنت نعم التربيه , الله يحفظك , والله محظوظ الي بياخذك
مشاعل: لالا بابا مو الحين بخلص جامعه بعدين الماستر وبعدين الدكتوراه بعدين افكر
ام سلطان: وانشالله مين الي بس بينتظرك
مشاعل: الي ماراح ينتظرني مايستاهلني صح بابا
ابو مشعل: صح ياعيون بابا
مشاعل: بابا يعني خلاص اعتمد الموافقه والا بتغير رايك
ابو مشعل: افا انا قلت جاك وخلاص اي مكان تفكري تاخذي اخوانك له بدون ماتاخذين رايي
وديهم
مشاعل: الله لايحرمني منك بس بابا الى الحين مااكتملت الموافقه بالنسبه لي لازم خالتي
توافق لان بدون موافقتها ماراح نروح
ام سلطان: والله ياحبيبتي كان ودي بس انتي عارفه بكره مدرسه وصعبه الولد يطلع خليها
بعدين يكون احسن اظن انك تحبي اخوك وماودك يهمل دراسته
فهد: لالا ماما انا ذاكرت وخلصت
ام سلطان: بس اسكت لما الكبار يتكلموا انت اسكت
ابو مشعل: ام سلطان لاتسكتي الولد تعقديه خليه يتكلم
ام سلطان: اسفه
مشاعل: خالتي فهودي خلص مذاكره وبعدين مااراح نتاخر هاه وش قلتي
ام سلطان: لا اليوم لا
مشاعل : الي تشوفيه بس بابا قهر الحفله اليوم يعني الاسبوع الجاي ماراح تكون فيه حفله
يله مو مكتوب لفهودي وفصولي ينبسطوا اليوم
ابو مشعل: لا خلاص وديه اليوم بس لاتتاخروا
مشاعل: ماراح اوديه لحد مااسمع خالتي تقول يامشاعل وديهم
ابو مشعل: خلاص يام سلطان تراه يوم واحد خليهم يروحوا لاتصيري شديده على الاولاد
ام سلطان قررت توافق برضاها قبل لايفرض عليها ابو فهد الموافقه على الاقل ماتتمرمط
كرامتها قدام الد اعدئها مشاعل
ام سلطان: خلاص مشاعل خذيهم للملاهي بس لاتتاخروا اوكي
مشاعل تجاهلت نبرت الامر في صوتها وقررت تتجاهل الامر ولاترد عليها وكانها ماسمعتها
مشاعل: يله فهودي وفصولي من قدكم الساعه 4 العصر تكونوا جاهزين اوكي
فهد وفيصل: اوكي 
فهد ابتسم مع انه صغير بس كان يفم مشاعل كويس يعرف ان السالفه مافيه حفله ولا شي 
بس كان عذر علشان توافق امه
مشاعل تغدت وطلعت غرفتها " انا قلت بمشي كلامي ومشيته عليك يام سلطان هههههههه 
مسكينه تحسبني ضعيفه وبسكت هههههههههههه ولسى راح تشوفي مني الاعظم "
============================== ============

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

وفي تمام الساعه 4 ونصف كانت مشاعل وفهد وفيصل في مدينه الملاهي وكان فهد مبسوط 
ويلعب ومشاعل فرحانه لفرحه اخوانها الي الله بلاهم بهالام القاسيه الي ماتعرف الحنان
دق موبايل مشاعل
مشاعل:الو
ساره وصوتها رايح فيها من كثر النوم: اهلين ميشو
مشاعل: وينك كل هذا نوم
ساره: شسوي كنت اكلم لما 9الصباح , ايش هالازعاج وينك فيه؟؟؟
مشاعل: بالملاهي
ساره:ههههههههه فقدتي الذاكره انتي في 20 ههههههههههههه
مشاعل: ليش غريبه ان وحده عمرها 20 تروح للملاهي والله انكم عالم غريبه المهم انا مع
فهودي وفصولي
ساره: غريبه فهودي وفصولي بالعاده تدلعينهم فوفو وفيفي والا رضختي لام سلطان
مشاعل: تخسى , لابس انا برا ادلعهم فهودي وفصولي , بس بالبيت فوفو وفيفي علشان 
اقهرها هههههههههه
ساره: ههههههههههههههههه ,جعلك ماتكرهيني
مشاعل: المهم ماعلينا رديتي على فهده؟؟؟
ساره: لا بس متصله علي كثير ليه ايش صاير؟؟؟؟
مشاعل: زعلانه تقول انكم مطنشيني من يوم الاربعاء
ساره: ايه صح نسيناها ليس ماجت للحفله؟؟
مشاعل: ماعرف والله بس شكلها صاير لها شي , انا مافهمت لانها تصرخ وتبكي وتعرفيني
ماحب احد يصرخ علي فقلت اسكر قبل لااتمشكل معاها
ساره: طيب اسمعي بدق عليها اشوف ايش السالفه بعدين اطلبك اوكي؟
مشاعل : اوكي باي
ساره: باي
ورجعت مشاعل من الملاهي 9 بعد ماعزمت فهد وفيصل على العشاء واكيد كانت امهم 
معصبه لانهم تاخرعلى النوم 
دخلت مشاعل غرفتها وقررت انها ترحم راكان وترد عليه لانها طفشانه وماعندها شي تسويه
مشاعل: الو
راكان: حبيبتي وينك؟؟
مشاعل: ابد كنت برا لسى راجعه
راكان: وتتركيني خايف عليك
مشاعل: راكان انا مو بزر تخاف علي بعدين كنت مشغوله
راكان: اوكي عمري اهم شي انك بخير
مشاعل : الحمد لله , انت كيفك؟
راكان: تمام ,وحشتيني مووووت
مشاعل: والله
راكان: والله
مشاعل: قد ايش
راكان: قد دورانك بالشوارع
مشاعل: ماتضحك
راكان: طيب قد ماحبك
مشاعل: بس
راكان: قد السيارات والطيارات والنمل والصراصير
مشاعل: وووووع الله يقرفك باي الحين
راكان: وين اسف اسف
مشاعل: راكان بصراحه اقرفتني ابي اقفل ايش صراصيره وبعدين انا قلت لك ماحب الرجال
الي يعتذر احسه ماعنده كرامه
راكان: الله يسامحك علشان احبك صرت ماعندي كرامه
مشاعل: راكان خلاص مو ناقصه زعل
راكان: طيب حبي بشريني عنك وش اخبار البابا وخيوه فوفو وفيفي وسوسو وسعود ومشعل؟
مشاعل: خالتي ام مشعل تمام الحمدلله
راكان: بس انا ماسالت عن اخبارها
مشاعل: ادري لانك ماسالت عناد فيك قلت لك انها تمام ههههههههههه
راكان: يالله ياعنيده شكلي حاكلك هههههههههه
مشاعل: اقول راكان انت لما تكلمني تكون جوعان؟؟؟
راكان :هههههههههههههههه , حاجه زي كذا , المهم متى راح اشوفك
مشاعل: مدري بكره؟؟؟
راكان: اوكي بس قلبي مانبي زي كل مره اشوفك انتي بسيارتك وانا بسيارتي , ابيك تركبين 
معاي نطلع نتمشى نروح لبيتنا نسولف
مشاعل: راكان انا صح اني اكلم وصح اني استهبل مع الشباب واخذ ارقام بس انا ماطلع مع
شباب اوكي , اذا تبي علاقتنا تستمر لاتفكر في هالموضوع
راكان: بس انا احبك ومن حقي اجلس معاك
مشاعل: اوكي خل حبك ينفعك , باي
طوط طوط طوط
وظل يتصل يتصل لما انتهت بطاريه مشاعل وتقفل موبايلها وطبعا قبل النوم مشاعل كانت
تفكر وتسولف مع نفسها ويدور الحديث الي كل يوم يدور بينها وبين نفسها من تانيب ومن 
تاييد , الشر فيها يحب الي تسويه والخير يحاول يوقظها قبل يفوت الاوان واخيرا تستسلم
للنوم لان عندها جامعه بكره الساعه 10
============================== ==================
صحت مشاعل على صوت المنبه الي كانت موقته على الساعه 8 ونص 
8 ونص دخلت الحمام تتحمم
الساعه 9 استشورت شعرها
الساعه 9 وربع كانت تحط ميك اب خفيف صباحي
الساعه 9 ونص مثل كل يوم انجنت لانها تاخرت وصارت تلبس بسرعه وطلعت ووصلت
الجامعه الساعه 10 الا 10 راحت ركض لاتتاخر لان الدكتوره دقيقه بمواعيدها ولو تاخرت
ربع ثانيه راح تنطرد
كانت تركض وشوي تطيح ماتدري تشيل الشنطه والا العبايه والا ادوات الرسم كل هذا 
علشان تاخرت 
مشاعل " يالله ياليتني صحيت 8 ماكنت تاخرت بس يالله انا صاحيه قبل ساعه ونص وش
كنت اسوي بهالساعه ونص لازم يعني احط ميك اب صباحي ولازم استشور شعري ولازم
اختار شوز نفس لون الشنطه ولازم اختار حلق صباحي ولازم احتار في اي عطر اتعطر 
يالله ليش مااجهز اغراضي قبل انام" كان هذا الكلام الي كل يوم تقوله مشاعل لنفسها قبل 
تدخل المحاظره
مشاعل بنت تهتم بشكلها بجنون لازم مايكون ظفر اطول من ظفر ولازم تكون مافيه شعره
مايله عن الترتيب الي هي رتبته ولازم يكون شكلها صباحي من لبس من عطر من جزمه
وشنطه ومكياج وكل شي يعني بنت كوووووووووووووووووووول
دخلت المحاظره مع الدكتوره وعطتها الدكتوره نظره حست ان قلبها بيوقف
والحمدلله ماانطردت وانتهت المحاظره الساعه 12 وكان عندها محاظره الساعه 12 ونص
وراحت ركض عليها وطبعا المحاظره ماحتخلص الا 3 يعني 3 ساعات من الطفش لان 
المحاظره هذي كانت نظريه يعني مافيه رسم او تطبيق يعني كطالبات في قسم رسم 3 
ساعات كانت ممله بالنسبه لهم
بس مشاعل لقت شي تتسلى فيه وهو صاحبتها عبير الي معاها بالمحاظره بس المشكله ان
المسافه بين عبير ومشاعل 6 طالبات يعني راح تسمع الدكتوره السوالف قبل ماتوصل عبير
اشرت مشاعل لعبير تفتح البلوتوث
وبدوا يضيعون الوقت بالرسايل
مشاعل" اقول عبوره وش رايك تعزميني على الغدا اليوم مالي خلق اتغداء مع الوحش زوجه
بابا"
انتظرت مشاعل رد عبير بس اظن المحاظره بتنتهي قبل لاتخلص عبير الكتابه لانها بطيئه
في الكتابه
واخيرا وصل مشاعل الرد
عبير"وانتي ليش ماتعزميني , اكيد جوعانه وتبين تخسفين ميزانيتي"
مشاعل" ههههه لا بس بشوف انتي كريمه والا لا بس للاسف طلعتي قعيطيه هههه"
عبير" تاركه الكرم لك , المهم وين عازمتني"
مشاعل: امري لله انا عارفه انك اكوله بس بعزمك , ايش رايك نروح لفدركرز"
عبير" لا ايش رايك نروح لا ابيل بيز"
مشاعل" لا اموت جوع ولا اكل هناك اكلهم بارد تبين فدركرز والا ضفي وجهي"
عبير" اوكي خلاص متى"
مشاعل" بكره, ايش رايك يالفدغا الحين اول ماتخلص روبن هود من كلامها نطلع"
عبير" ههههههههه ليش روبن هود"
مشاعل" ماشفتي شعرها نفس تسريحه روبن هود هههههههههه"
عبير" ههههههههه اوكي يالخبله بس ترى بنروح بسيارتك لان سواقي ماحيجيني اليوم"
مشاعل" ليه متطاقين هههههههههه"
عبير" هههههه لا بس امي طالعه معاه واخوي هو الي بيمرني وارسلت له رساله يمرني 
بالمطعم الساعه 4"
مشاعل" حبيبتي عادي اوصلك للبيت لاتخلي اخوك يمر"
عبير" لاهو اصلا طالع من الدوام يمرني مره وحده"
مشاعل" الي تشوفيه"
الدكتوره : بنات الحين الساعه 2 ونص وباقي على نهايه المحاظره نص ساعه وانا انتهيت
الي عندها سؤال تسال
وطبعا محد سال علشان تقول يله انطلقوا 
الدكتوره : خلاص بما انه مافيه اساله انتهت المحاظره
مشاعل وعبير طلعوا بسرعه جنونيه خافوا تغير رايها
مشاعل : مابغت هي ويا وجهها كان احد فاهم
عبير: من جد تعور الراس
مشاعل: لحظه بدق على سارونه يمكن تروح معانا
وتصلت مشاعل على ساره بس ماردت
مشاعل: اكيد طلعت او عندها محاظره يله مشينا
عبير: مشينا
وركبوا الساره
مشاعل: يوسف
يوسف السواق: سمي طال عمرك
مشاعل : روح لفدركرز
يوسف: ابشري طال عمرك
مشاعل: يالله حر حر حر احس اني انشويت
عبير: من جد ارفعي على المكيف بموت حر
مشاعل: ارفعي انتي خدامه عندك انا
عبير: مغروره , يوسف ارفع على المكيف
يوسف: ابشري 
وظلوا يسولفوا لحد ماصلوا اخيرا لفدركرز
عبير: يالله زحمه قلت لك زحمه اف
مشاعل: انا احب الزحمه انزلي بس
عبير :انشالله ياعمتي
وطلبوا الاكل وتغدوا وبعد مانتهوا دقت عبير على اخوها علشان تقول له مايمرها لان مشاعل
اصرت انها ترجعها لبيتها
عبير: الو
خالد اخو عبير: هلا عبوره
عبير: هلا خلود وينك
خالد: انا قريب من فدركرز خلصتي غداء
عبير: ايه كنت بقول لك لاتمرني علشان ميشو بترجعني
خاالد: لالا مانبي نتعبها يالله اطلعي انا برا
عبير: انشالله
عبير: يالله ميشو اخوي خلودي برا تامرين شي
مشاعل: لا حبيبتي عبوره سلامتك 
عبير: يالله اطلعي ايش تستني؟؟؟
مشاعل: لابجلس شوي وبطلع لان فيه واحد يراسلني بالبلوتوث ويقول انا عند ماكينه البيبسي
بروح اشوفه انا حاسه انه الدب الي شفناه اول مادخلنا هههههههههه
عبير: ههههههههههههههههه يالله باي لايعصب اخوي
مشاعل: باي
عبير: وعلميني اذا صار الدب 
مشاعل: ههههههه اوكي
وراحت عبير
طلعت مشاعل تشوف مين الي يراسلها ولقت الدب واقف عند ماكينه البيبسي وماتت ضحك
يحليله يرقم بعد مايستحي على كرشته ههههههههههههه
طلعت مشاعل من المطعم ومالقت السياره لانها قالت للسواق يطلع السياره من المواقف 
ويوقف عند الباب لان الشمس مستحيل احد يتحملها الساعه 3 ونص كانت الشمس تذوب جبل
من الثلج
مشاعل: غريبه وين يوسف معقوله ماوصل , بتصل عليه واشوف وينه يالله لاطعني بالشمس
سواقين اخر زمن
مشاعل : الو يوسف خير وينك ماقلت لك تعال لاتقول زحمه
يوسف: لا لا بس فيه واحد واقف وراي وساد علي ومو راضي يحرك سيارته
مشاعل: وينك طيب
يوسف: في المواقف قدامك تشوفيني؟؟؟
مشاعل: ايه شفتك يالله انا جايه
ومشت مشاعل واخلاقها رايحه فيها مين ماكان هذا راح اخليه يعرف ان الله حق والله 
لاوريه شلون يوقف سيارته قدام سيارتي ويسد علينا ومو راضي يحرك سيارته بعد انا اوريه
شكل امه داعيه عليه اليوم اكيد سواق خايف من عمته انا اوريه هو وعمته
وصلت مشاعل للسياره وفعلا لقت وراها فراري صفرا ومظلله كلها
غريبه ليش واقف اكيد السياره مافيه احد علشان كذا ماحرك
مشاعل: هاه يوسف كلمته يبعد سيارته
يوسف: مو راضي يكلمني اصلا
مشاعل: ياغبي السياره مضلله يمكن مافيها احد بعد اشوف
يوسف : لا هو مو راضي يتكلم
مشاعل: طيب خلاص بعد عن وجهي الحين
ومشت مشاعل لما وصلت السياره ووقفت عند شباك السواق وظلت تطق على الشباك بس 
محد فتح الشباك
مشاعل" اكيد السياره مافيها احد , لاتكون بس هذي عبير واخوها مسوين مقلب فيني"
وفجاءه انفتح الشباك انصدمت مشاعل من الي شافته جوا السياره 
شاب ملك جمال جسمه مبين معضل ولونه برونزي عيونه ماكانت متاكده هي زرقاء والا 
خضراء والا رماديه المهم انه لونها يجنن كانه نجم من نجوم هوليود باين عليه اسباني او
يمكن ايطالي لالا يمكن استرالي مدري المهم انه مو عربي شاب من اوسم الشباب الي
قابلتهم مشاعل او ممكن تقابلهم بحياتها فيه كل معاني الرجوله والجمال والاناقه شعره كان 
مرتب ولبسه قمه في الاناقه كان لابس جينز وتيشرت مبين بروز صدره وواضح انه يمارس
الرياضه مو اقل من 5 سنوات ولما فتح الشباك تحس ان السياره جواها حديقه من الريحه
الحلوه الي طلعت منها تاكدت ان الشاب مو عربي لان لوحته كانت من السفاره يالله كان 
نفسها تعرف اسباني والا ايطالي لالا يمكن امريكي كانت مشاعرها مختلطه بالاعجاب و
التعصيبه من الحر وحركته الي سواها مع سواقها فما كانت تعرف ايش تسوي تبتسم 
لهالوسيم والا تصارخ بوجهه بس الي كانت مستغربته ان الاجانب مايسوون هالحركات انه 
يعاند وحده على موقف سياره قررت اخيرا تهزئه وتوقفه عند حده
مشاعل: ار يو كريزي هاه؟؟؟
الاسباني: سمي
مشاعل فتحت عيونها على اخر شي اسباني وسمي لالا مستحيل اكيد هذي ضربه شمس 
مستحيل مستحيل يكون عربي مو بس خليجي لالا اكيد انا انهبلت اكيد
ايش رايح يصير مع الشاب الاسباني الخليجي ؟؟؟؟
============================== =====================
============================== =======================
============================== ======================

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

ويش فيكم مااحد رد على قصتي

والله زعلتوني منكم

مابكملها لحدما يجي احد ويرد عليها

اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## وعود

القصة جناان أسيرة الله يعطيكِ العافية ..

----------


## وعود

أسيرة القصة جناان الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

لحلوووو تواجدك يالغاليه

تحياتي

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

قصه جميله جدآ الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الجميل تواجدك خيووو

وهذي التكمله

الجزء الثالث

مشاعل كانت في قمة الذهول من الي صار ومن الي شافت ماتدري ايش تسوي تبتسم او 
تعصب تذكرت انها جت علشان تهزئه على الحركه الي سواها ولازم تستجمع شجاعتها وتبدا
مثل عادتها بالهجوم بس كيف راح تقدر ترفع صوتها على اوسم رجل قابلته بحياتها وهي في 
دوامه التفكير قطع عليها صوته الهادي الصوت الي اي بنت راح تطرب له
الشاب: مااتوقع انك طلبتي مني افتح الشباك علشان تطالعيني؟؟؟
مشاعل حست بالاحراج ايش راح يقول عني مشفوحه يالله
مشاعل بدت تتكلم بكل نعومه ودلع: سوري .. امممم... بس حبيت اقول لك ممكن تبعد 
سيارتك لانك ساد علينا الطريق ؟؟؟ وعطه ابتسامه كلها دلع
الشاب عطى مشاعل نظره احتقار واشمئزاز من فوق لتحت وقال : لما تتكلمي معاي مره
ثانيه ياليت تبعدي فمك عني لان ريحتك مو حلوه واقرفتيني ؟؟؟ مدري اهلك ماعلموك شلون
تهتمي بنظافتك؟؟؟؟
وتجاهلها حتى ماانتظر انها ترد عليه 
التفت على الشاب الي جنبه وقال له: ابو خليل تصدق كنت ميت جوع والحين اف لو تجيب
لي احلى اكله صدقني مستحيل تدخل فمي ايش القرف هذا على الظهر ريحه خايسه وشكل 
معفن افففف يالله وين بطتي بس؟؟؟
ابو خليل يوجه كلامه لصاحبه وكانها مو موجوده: ههههههههه شوي شوي على البنت لا
تخدش مشاعرها هههههههههه
الوسيم: ههههههههه ليش والاشكال هذي تتوقع انها انثى انا اشك وبعدين هذي ماعندها 
احساس هههههههههههههههه
ابو خليل: على قولتك ههههههههههههه
الحين حست مشاعل مثل التنين الي يطلع من خشمه نار بس هي الحين حست ان كل مكان 
يطلع منه نار ولو معها سكين ماراح تكتفي بقتله لالا اتوقع راح تقطعه مكعبات علشان تتاكد
انه مافيه امل يعيش
واخيرا تذكر ان فيه وحده واقفه عند الشباك والتفت لها 
الوسيم: اوووه انتي للحين هنا تحزني هههههههههههههه
مشاعل بكل هدوء: انا مدري ليه اتكلم مع واحد همجي ومتخلف مثلك ,,لاتفكر انك بتنرفزني
بالهكلام انا مايهمني رايك فيني انت حشره بالنسبه لي , واذا انا قبيحه وخايسه مثل ماتقول 
بعد سيارتك علشان ماتضطر تشوفني او تبيني اتصل على الشرطه وهم يحلون المشكله 
بمعرفتهم
الوسيم: انا ماأبديت رايي فيك لانك مو من مستواي لا ماديا ولا بالشكل ولا حتى بالثقافه 
هههه انا كنت اكلم صاحبي هذا اولا وثانيا انتي اسمك التخصصي؟؟؟
مشاعل: التخصصي؟؟؟؟
الوسيم: الشارع هذا اسمه التخصصي وماتوقع ان هذا شارعك وانا حر اوقف وين ماابي 
محد يقول لي وقف هنا او لاتوقف هنا فاهمه ياشاطره يله روحي العبي بعيد
وبكل احتقار طالعها وسكر الشباك
مشاعل ماتدري تبكي والا تكسر الشباك ولا تصارخ حقير جد مااحد تجرء يهينها ابد ابد كيف
يتجرء ,,,,, لاشعوريا مشاعل صارت تضرب الشباك باقوا ماعندها ,,, فتح الشباك ونظرته 
كله برود وكان الي قدامه حيوان مو بنت ولها مشاعر جد مغرور
مشاعل بدت تتكلم بصراخ بدون ماتحس بنفسها: اسمع انت وربي لو ماحركت سيارتك والله
والله والله ماراح يصير لك خير ,, تفهم والا لا ... صدق انك مو متربي
وللمره الثانيه تجاهلها والتفت لصاحبه كانه ماكانت تتكلم ولاحتى فكر انه يبين انه عصب 
لا بالعكس قمه التجاهل والبرود وكانها شحاذ عنده صار له ساعه يطلب منه حسنه وهو 
مطنشه 
كان يقول لصاحبه: ابو خليل والله انا خايف الحين بطتي تجي وتشوف هالشينه واقفه والله
جد ماله داعي 
ابو خليل: تخيل عاد تحسبها خويتك والله فشيله لو البنت حلوه قلنا اوكي بس مقشع
الوسيم: اعوذ بالله اخاوي هالاشكال وووع فاله الله ولا فالك لالا لو بطتي شافتها بتحسبها
خدامه تعرف هي زين ان ذوقي راقي
ابو خليل: اقول شوف اظن هذي خويتك الي واقفه هناك؟؟
مشاعل: انت هيه والله لاخليك تندم على كل كلمه قلتها لي وتشوف اذا ماخ..
رد على موبايله ومو غريبه عليه انه يطنشها وهي تتكلم اصلا هو كان معتبرها حشره من
اول ماشافها
الوسيم: هلا بطتي ,, اوكي شفتك,,, ايه هذا انا معاي ابو خليل,,, يالله حبيبتي هذا انا جاي
حركي سيارتك ,,,, لالا هذي شحاذه مسكينه قلنا لها الله يعطيك مو راضيه تفهم تعرفين
هالشحاذات ماعندهم كرامه..هههههه اوكي بطتي باي
التفت عليها وقال: يالله انا طالع انتي حره الحين تقدر تطلعي سيارتك بس بنصحك نصيحه
غطي وجهك احسن علشان الشباب يرقموك لانهم لو شافوا وجهك اكيد محد بيرقمك الا اذا 
كان اعمي ههههههههه باي وقفل الشباك وحرك السياره
مشاعل صارت تصارخ بالشارع : ليه ماتشوف وجهك انت يالشين يالخايس صدق انك حقير 
لو انت رجال ارجع كلمني لكن انت بزر
السواق يوسف: عمتي مايسمعك السياره بعيده
مشاعل: مالك شغل انت وخر عن وجهي
وراحت ركبت السياره وهي منهاره ماتدري هي في حلم والا علم جد الي صار لالا اكيد حلم
مابعمرها احد عاملها بالهطريقه ولا احد فكر يهينها وهو من اول ماكلمها وهو يهينها 
بس ليش قال هالكلام
مشاعل " انا مو قبيحه ليش قال عني اني قبيحه وليش يقول اني اخر وحده يفكر اي واحد
انه يتعرف عليها ياما شباب منجنين علي ويتمنوا انهم يرقموني,,, طيب ليش قال هالكلام؟؟
هو مايعرفني يعني ماله مصلحه انه يهيني ,,,, اكيد انا قبيحه ؟؟؟ لابس انا مو قبيحه !!!!
طيب وين كنت لما كان يهزئني ؟؟؟ ليش مارديت؟؟؟ وين لساني ؟؟؟ انا عمري ماسمحت 
لاحد يقاطعني ,,, وهذا مو بس قاطعني ,, اهاني وهزئني قدام الناس ,,, ليش مارديت,,
يالله انا غبيه وين كان لسااني وين؟؟؟؟
مشاعل كانت منصدمه ماعمر احد تجرء ورفع صوته عليها او اهانها يمكن الصدمه هي الي
خلتها تسكت وماتعرف ايش تقول لحظتها كانت مو مستوعبه الي يصير ساعات الانسان 
مايقدر يستوعب بعض المواقف الا لحد ماتنتهي ويبدا يلوم نفسه ليش ماقلت وليش ماسويت 
واظن هذا اللي صار مع مشاعل
السواق: عمتي وصلنا للبيت
مشاعل بدون ماترد نزلت وهي تبكي من القهر ومو مستوعبه اللي صار وتذكرت ان اليوم
السبت وهو يوم ام مشعل يعني ابوها موجود اليوم كويس علشان مايشوفها وهي تبكي
السواق: عمتي متى اروح للوكاله علشان شباك السياره
مشاعل ماردت ودخلت البيت كان في الصاله فيصل اخوها (5 سنوات) جالس عند التلفزيون
ويطالع افلام كرتون تحاشت انها حتى تتكلم معاه علشان مايلاحظ انها تبكي ويقول لامه
طلعت غرفتها والحمدلله محد حس فيها قفلت الباب وقفت متسنده على الباب حست انها 
ماتقدر تمشي لحد السرير حست انها منهاره مو قادره تتحرك وجلست على الارض وظلت 
تبكي وتبكي وتبكي 
" انا ميشو واحد حقير يهيني ليش؟؟؟ يالله ليش سكت ليش؟؟؟؟ قهر ياليت الزمن ينعاد 
والله لوريه شغله ,,, بس ليش عاملني بهالطريقه ,,, حتى لو كنت قبيحه على الاقل يراعي 
شعوري قبيحه؟؟؟" 
بدت علامات الاستفهام على وجه مشاعل وقامت وراحت عند المرايه ووقفت تطالع نفسها 
" انا قبيحه؟؟؟ "
وظلت تطالع ملامحها بدقه 
"بس كل البنات يقولوا عني حلوه وكل الشباب الي تعرفت عليهم ينجنوا علي ؟؟؟ ليش هذا
يقول اني مو حلوه ؟؟؟ قهر الولد كان مره عاجبني اكثر من اي واحد قابلته بحياتي,, ليش
حظي كذا؟؟؟ اووووه انا افكر في هالواطي وهو من اول ماشافني وهو يهينني ,,, طيب انا
اوريه ,, بنشوف انا والا انت وبتشوف"
اخذت مشاعل موبايلها ودقت على السواق
مشاعل: الو يوسف
يوسف السواق: سمي
مشاعل: تذكر السياره الفراري اليوم الي عند فدركرز ؟؟؟
ماكانت تبي تقول له الي تطاقيت معاه لانها ماتبي تتذكر الكلام الي قاله لها
السواق: ايه طال عمرك
مشاعل: كم رقم لوحته؟؟؟
السواق: ماحفظتها طال عمرك
مشاعل: شلون يعني ماحفظتها؟؟؟ انت السواق والا انا ؟؟؟
السواق: انا طال عمرك بس مانتبهت الا انها لوحه من السفارات
مشاعل: لا والله مااسمع شي جديد انا ابي رقم اللوحه
السواق: والله ماقريتها عمتي انا اسف
طوط طوط طووط
قطعت الخط 
مشاعل: اف والحل ايش اسوي من وين بجيب لوحته لازم اعرف هو ولد مين ,, ايش اسوي
دق موبايل مشاعل وكان راكان يتصل وطبعا مو فاضيه ولا رايقه له فطنشته
مشاعل: يالله نسيت ساره داقه علي مليون مره خليني ادق عليها واشوف ايش صار 
بموضوع فهده
مشاعل خذت الموبايل ودقت على ساره الي لقت معاها خط وطبعا ميشو ماتحب تدق على اي
شخص حتى لو كانت اعز صديقه لها ساره ويكون معاها خط ماتحب تكون على الانتظار 
علشان كذا قفله وارسله لساره رساله
" سارونه لما تنتهي من مكالمتك دقي علي "
دخلت الحمام واخذت دش يهدي اعصابها خاصه بعد الوقفه بالشمس مع صاحب الفراري 
طلعت من الحمام وحاولت تنام وتتقلب يمين يسار بس كل مانقلبت لقت صورته قدامها
وتاخذ المخده وتضرب في المكان الي تتخيل صورته فيه يمكن تقدر تطفي نار كرهها 
وحقدها واخيرا استسلمت للنوم
==============================
اما ساره فاول مارجعت من الجامعه تغدت وطلعت غرفتها تكلم احمد المخدوع وبدت تطنش
بدر ونواف ... وكل الشله وبدت سوالفهم من بعد مارجعت من الجامعه لما صلاة المغرب
والبنت مسكينه مانامت لانها راحت للجامعه مواصله وماتقدر تنام الحين لانها واعدت فهده
تجيها ببيتها علشان تراضيها
ساره بنت حبوبه ومتواضعه بس عيبها انها مغزلجيه وكل ماقررت انها تحب واحد وتخلص
له مشاعل تلعب براسها وتقول لها بلا اخلاص بلا هم تخلصي لواحد وتحبيه بعدين يخونك
خليك كذا صدقيني اريح وبما ان سارونه شخصيه مهزوزه تتاثر بسرعه بكلام مشاعل 
قامت ساره تلبس ونزلت تحت تدور امها علشان تقول لها انها طالعه بيت فهده بس مالقتها
ام ساره سيده اعمال ومو فاضيه ابد لبنتها وابوها 24 ساعه مسافر واخواتها متزوجات 
وماعندها الا اخو واحد ومسافر برا يدرس وماباقي له الا 3 شهور ويرجع وصح ان ساره
مشتاقه لاخوها بس كانت خايفه اذا رجع ماتصير تقدر تطلع مثل قبل
ركبت ساره السياره واخذت موبايلها وشافت اتصال من مشاعل وقرت الرساله واتصلت 
على مشاعل 
ساره: الو
مشاعل صوتها كله نوم لانها توها صاحيه: هلا
ساره: وحشتيني
مشاعل: شكرا خير ايش تبي تراك صحيتيني من النوم
ساره: يالله نايمه للحين اصحي اذن المغرب
مشاعل: يالله ماصليت المغرب
ساره: يالله روحي صلي وكلميني انا في الطريق رايحه لفهده
مشاعل: اوووه كنت ابيك تمريني 
ساره: ليش وين ناويه تروحين
مشاعل: ماراح اطلع بس ابي اشوفك وحشتيني , اليوم ماشفتك بالجامعه
ساره: بكره اشوفك بالجامعه اوكي
مشاعل: اوكي حبيبتي تيك كير
ساره : اوكي باي قلبي
مشاعل: باي
ساره نست تدق على احمد لانه قال لاتطلعي لحد ماتدقي علي الولد صار يقلق عليها حركات
ساره بنعومه: الو
احمد: فديت الالو يالبى قلبك طلعتي ياقمر
ساره: قلت لك اسمي ريم مو قمر
احمد: لا انتي قمري انا ,, وينك يادبا برا
ساره : ايه سوري مادقيت عليك اول ماطلعت لان صاحبتي كلمتني وحاولت اصرفها مو 
قادره
احمد : ياليتني صاحبتك علشان اشوفك
ساره: ههههههههه
احمد: انا برا الحين وينك ابي اشوفك ولو من بعيد
هنا ساره خافت تنفضح 
ساره: لالا مقدر انا بسيارتي وسواقي يقول لاهلي كل شي 
احمد: طيب ماراح يحس بشي من بعيد ماراح اكلمك حتى
ساره: لالا مقدر اعذرني بكره انشالله
احمد: وعد
ساره : وعد
احمد: اوكي انتبهي على نفسك ولا تطالعي احد ولا احد يطالعك
ساره: ههههههههههه بدينا نغار
احمد : انا اغار عليك من اول ماجابتك امك
ساره تحس بالمراره رغم الكلام الحلو الي يقوله احمد الا انه مو لها
ساره: اوكي احمد اكلمك اول مااطلع من صاحبتي
احمد: اوكي قلبي باي
ساره: باي
============================== =================
مشاعل طفشت من الغرفه وطفشت من التفكير قررت انها تروح لاي وحده من صاحباتها
واخذت موبايلها ودقت على مها
مشاعل: الو
مها: هلا والله بالقاطعه كيفك؟
مشاعل: تمام انتي كيفك
مها: الحمدلله وينك ماشوفك بالجامعه حذفتي الترم؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا بس جدولي الترم هذا مضغوط يعني من السياره للمحاظره ومن المحاظره للسياره
ماصرت اشوف البنات 
مها: الله يعينك وليش ضاغطه جدولك تبي تخلصي بدري ؟؟ ايش عندك بتتزوجي؟؟؟
مشاعل: هههههههههههه يالله انتم يالبنات ماعندكم سالفه الا الزواج
مها: هههههه ليش انتي مو بنت؟؟؟؟
مشاعل تذكرت كلام الوقح صاحب الفراري عنها لما قال ليش هذي بنت
مشاعل: احيانا احس اني مو بنت احس اني عربجيه
كانت تنتظر رده فعل مها هل بيكون رايها نفس رايه فيها؟؟؟
مها: حرام عليك اذا انتي عربجيه احنا ايش نصر ؟؟؟ انتي ياميشو كلك نعومه وانوثه 
مشالله عليك الله يحفظك
مشاعل: تسلمي مهاوي 
بدت تحس شوي بالثقه بالنفس الي قدر هالشخص يهزها
مشاعل: مهاوي قلبي ليش ماتجي عندي؟؟؟
مها: لا مقدر اليوم امي معزومه وصعبه اطلع تعرفين امي لازم هي الي توديني وتجيبني
تعالي انتي طيب
مشاعل: اممممم مدري اخاف ابوك او اخوانك موجودين
مها: لا ابوي معزوم مع امي اما اخواني مااراح ياكلوك تعال نجلس بغرفتي 
مشاعل: امممممممم اتوقع اني وافقت
مها: ههههههه لا انا متاكده انك موافقه
مشاعل: هههههههه اوكي حبيبتي البس واجي
مها: انتظرك
مشاعل: اوكي باي
مها : باي
قفلت مشاعل وراحت تلبس بسرعه وطالعت نفسها بالمرايه وقفت تتامل 
مشاعل" لازم احط شويه ميك اب "
وعلى غير عادتها كان الميك اب اوفر مو عادتها كانت ماتحب تحط الا ميك اب خفيف على
شان يبين طبيعي
وطلعت بدون ماتستاذن لانها مو من عادتها تطلب الاذن من احد لان امها ميته اما ابوها 
يكفي عليه زوجاته
ركبت السياره واتجهت لبيت مها الي يبعد عن بيتها تقريبا 20 دقيقه ,, في هالوقت كانت 
مشاعل تحس بالطفش فقررت تدق على سلمان خويها الي صار شويه قريب لها خاصه 
هاليومين لانها زي مايقولوا شله ميشو (مطفره) يعني ماعندها احد راكان وتركته بعد ماقال
بشوفك وماعندها الا سلمان وخاصه انه مؤدب وحبوب وولد ناس ويكفي انه يحبها
مشاعل: الو
سلمان: مقدر على الدلع مقدر اليوم داقه على مرتين مستحيل اكيد في شي صاير
مشاعل بدلع: هههههه شسوي وحشتني يادب
سلمان: ااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياقلبي والله انتي اكثر
مشاعل: سلومي وينك برا والا بالبيت؟؟
سلمان: وانا اتجرا اطلع من غير مااقول لك؟؟
مشاعل: اممممم قهر كنت ابي اشوفك
سلمان: الحين اطلع هوا
مشاعل: لالا خليك انا طالعه لبيت وحده من صاحباتي وكنت ابي اشوفك بالطريق
سلمان: ياحبيبتي لو عارف كان طلعت من العصر استناك
مشاعل: ههههههههههه لا مايحتاج , المهم كيفك انت وكيف حسين ولد عمك اكرهه
سلمان: هههههههههه حتى هو يكرهك 
مشاعل: كش عليه وينه والله واحشني
سلمان: لا انا اغار كذا
مشاعل: من جدك تغار منه .... اتعرف على طباخنا ولا عليه خويك مره مغزلجي
سلمان: قلت لك خلينا نعرفه على وحده من صاحباتك يمكن تعقله انتي مو راضيه
مشاعل: لاشكرا مابي احد يدعي علي , وينه هو عندك؟؟؟
سلمان : ايه جالسين لعب بلي ستيشن وهازمه 5 \0 ههههههههههههه
مشاعل: هههههههههه يستاهل , اقول سلومي عطني بكلمه بسلم عليه
سلمان: تعال حسين حبيبتي تبي تكلمك
حسين: هلا والله بالورده
مشاعل: هههههههههههه هيه انت انا خويه ولد عمك , وبعدين مين قال اني ورده انا صباح
حسين: ههههههههههه حلوه ,,,اخبارك يادبا؟؟؟
مشاعل: تمام انت كيفك واحشني
حسين: انتي اكثر والله شكلك عقلتي طلعت امس وقبله ماشفتك تدورين وش عندك تزوجتي؟
مشاعل: لا موكله بمهمه ههههههههههههههههه
حسين: اخس والله منتي سهله وش هالمهمه يمكن اقدر اساعدك
مشاعل: اصلا محد يقدر يساعدني الا انت وترى المهمه سريه ولو ماعرف قدراتك ماكان 
قلت لك
حسين: ايش السالفه؟؟؟
مشاعل: اسمع احنا جالسين ندور على سياره وبما انك خبره بالسيارات الي تدور نبيك 
تعطينا اي معلومات عن صاحب السياره اوكي
حسين: فله هذي المهمه والا بلاش بس هو خوي مين؟؟؟
مشاعل: خوي وحده من البنات اسمها هدى اوكي
حسين: هههههههه هدى اسمها يضحك بس يالله علشانك بساعدها
مشاعل: اوكي السياره فراري لونها اصفر مرت عليك؟؟
حسين: اشوف كل يوم سيارات فراري لونها اصفر عطيني شي مميز
مشاعل: امممم اللوحه مو لوحه عاديه لا لوحه من السفاره 
حسين: امممممممممم لوحه من السفاره لوحه من الس.. ايه ايه عرفته
مشاعل انجنت من الفرح اخيرا بتعرف هو مين علشان ترد له الحركه
مشاعل: مين هو بسرعه قول
حسين: هههههههه جريتك شفتي انه مو لخويتك شكلك انتي الي تكلمينه لو كانت خويتك 
ماراح تتحمسي لهدرجه ,انا انسان ذكي ... عموما ماراح اقول لسلمان شي سرك في بير
مشاعل: يالله محد قال لك قبل انك ظريف وخفيف
حسين: الله يسلمك مجامله مقبوله
مشاعل: اخلص تعرفه والا لا
حسين: صراحه السياره مامرت علي بس بسال العيال يمكن يعرفوه
مشاعل: ومتى ترد لي اكلمك اليوم بالليل؟؟؟
حسين: لهدرجه مستعجله؟؟؟ لالا انا بكره بالليل اكلمك بيجتمعون العيال عندي وارد لك
مشاعل: طيب بس ضروري مرررره
حسين: شوفي اذا قلتي لي الحقيقه والله لسوي المستحيل علشان اجيب لك قراره 
مشاعل: اممممممممم اوكي هذا واحد شفته بمكان وغلط علي وبصراحه انا ابي ارد له
الحركه ابي اذله 
حسين: اها تبين فزعه ترانا تحت امرك تبين ينجلد ؟؟؟ 
مشاعل: لالا شكرا انا باخذ ثاري بنفسي
حسين: فله احب الاكشن اوكي بكره انشالله اجيب لك شجره العايله حقته
مشاعل: هههههههه تسلم والله ماانسى لك هالخدمه ابد
حسين: لا حبيبتي انا مااسوي شي الا مقابل شي
مشاعل: امر
حسين: مايامر عليك عدو احرجتيني ,, اوكي ابيك تعرفيني على اي وحده من صاحباتك ايش
قلتي
مشاعل: ابشر ياحسونه
حسين: حسونه بعينك خلي حبيبتي الي تدلعني وتقول لي ياحسونه
مشاعل: اخس صرت تحب؟؟؟
حسين : لا ,,, حبيبتي الي بتعرفيني عليها هههههه
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههه انقلع بس وعطني حبي
حسين : الولد يطالعني بعين حاقد من جد ووده يعرف سالفه راعي الفراري
مشاعل: لاتقول له شي انت عارف انه غيور اذا قال لك شي قول له سالفه هدى الي قلت لك 
اتفقنا
حسين: اكيد , وخلاص انا بكره انشالله بكلمك
مشاعل: اوكي بايو
حسين: بايات
سلمان: اشوفك اعجبك الوضع ساعه تسولفي معاه
مشاعل: قلبي كنت بس اختبر غيرتك علي
سلمان: وايش طلع معاك
مشاعل: انك تغار علي وتحبني وتموت فيني
سلمان: وايش سالفه الفراري؟؟
مشاعل: حبيبي هذي وحده من صاحباتي اسمها هدى تكلمه وتبي تعرف هو يدور ويرقم غيرها
والا لا بس
سلمان : وانتي ايش دخلك فيها تراقبين خويها
مشاعل: حبيبي لو انا شكيت فيك اكيد بلجأ لاحد يساعدني لاني احبك واغار عليك والبنت 
حرام تحبه وتبي تعرف اذا يخونها من حقها
سلمان: طيب وبعدين صار يعرفه حسين؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا بس وعدني يسال عنه
سلمان: ولعيونك اذا شفت سيارته بقول لك
مشاعل: الله لايحرمني منك
سلمان: يعني ماتغاري علي اني ادور واتمشى ماتخافي اتعرف على بنت غيرك؟؟
مشاعل: لا انا واثقه فيك
مشاعل في نفسها" يالله ذبحني هذى مصدق نفسه انه يحب بس يخلص الموضوع اذا
ماسحبت عليك ياسلمان ماكون ميشو"
ووصلت مشاعل بيت مها وظلت عنده لحد الساعه 11 وطلعت ورجعت لبيتها ونامت علشان
الجامعه بكره
============================== ===================

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

يوم الاحد في الجامعه
ساره: خلاص يكفي تكشير ايش قلنا امس
فهده: اوكي خلاص بس جد شايله بخاطري على ميشو مافكرت حتى تجي تسلم علي
ساره: انتي عارفتها تخاف تجي تسلم عليك وترديها وهي ماتحب احد يهينها انتي عارفه
فهده: وهي يعني بنت مين علشان تنغر بنفسها
ساره: فهده هذي صاحبتنا وعيب نتكلم عنها بالهشكل بعدين اعذريها انتي عارفه ضروفها في
البيت وكل هذا يأثر على نفسيتها اذا احنا ماعذرناها مين بيعذرها
فهده: صادقه بس انا ماراح اكلمها اذا جت هي تسلم انا بسلم واسولف معاها ولا كن شي صار
بس مو انا الي ابدا
ساره : اوكي خليني بروح شوي لها وبجي
ساره مشت لعند مشاعل الي كانت جالسه مع عبير ومجموعه من البنات
ساره: ميشو تعالي شوي ابيك
مشاعل: اوكي جايه
وجلست ساره مع ميشو تكلمها عن فهده وانها متضايقه منها علشان مااتصلت عليها وقالت 
لها عن الي سواه اخوها فيها وانهم لازم يوقفوا معاها 
مشاعل: حرام مسكينه وربي ماعرفت ان اخوها سوا كذا فيها ياقلبي 
ساره: ايه ميشو خلينا نروح نجلس معاها احنا صاحباتها
مشاعل: اوكي بس اخاف ماتبيني
ساره: لا هي تعبانه نفسيتها لانك مو معاها
مشاعل : اوكي يله خلينا نروح لها
ومشت ساره ومشاعل لحد ماوصلوا لفهده وبدا الموقف محرج شوي بين فهده ومشاعل 
وبعدين مشت الامور سمنه على عسل ولا كان شي صار فهده بطبعها متسامحه وماتحب 
النكد والزعل اما ميشو فهي مغروره ومو متعوده تعتذر لاحد بس بنفس الوقت تحب فهده 
وماودها تخسرها علشان كذا بدت الشله تجتمع مثل قبل مشاعل وساره وفهده وعبير وكل 
البنات ولا كان شي صار
----------------------------------------------------
مشاعل وساره انتهت محاظراتهم بس ساره قررت انها تجلس بالجامعه مع ميشو لوحدهم قبل
يرجعون للبيت علشان تحكي لها عن خويها الجديد احمد وكانت خايفه من رده فعل مشاعل
بس ايش تسوي لازم تقول لها اليوم لانها وعدت احمد انها تشوفه اليوم ولازم مشاعل تطلع
معاها لانه يتوقع ان الي يكلمها هي مشاعل مو ساره
وبدت ساره بالموضوع
ساره: ميشو تتذكري الي رقمنا يوم الخميس ؟؟؟
مشاعل: رقمونا كثير اي واحد فيهم؟ بعدين تعالي مخليتني اجلس بالجامعه علشان تذكريني
بالي رقمونا والله انك فاضيه خليني بس ارجع للبيت والله تعبانه ومرهقه
ساره: استني ليه انتي مستعجله ,,, خليني اكمل ,, المهم تذكرين الي كان معاه كااين؟؟؟
مشاعل: كاين كاين امممم ايه ايه ذكرته الي بغت عيونك تطلع لما شفتيه .. لاتقولي انك 
كلمتيه 
ساره: ايه 
وكانت تنتظر رده فعل مشاعل
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههه والله اني كنت عارفه انك منجنه عليه .. هاه ايش صار قولي 
بسرعه تحمست ,,, كيف صوته ,, واسلوبه ... حبوب ,, مغرور... كاش ... ملحط ؟؟؟؟ 
سارونه ليش ساكته تكلمي 
وهنا ساره بدت ترتاح على الاقل مشاعل ماقالت ليش تكلميه وهو يبيني انا
ساره: اممم بصراحه انا ماعمري كلمت واحد اسلوبه حلو مثله وصوته ياميشو يجنن وكلامه
وسوالفه مدري شقول ,,, ميشو انا منجنه عليه
مشاعل: ههههههههههه ادري والله وناسه بس اصحي تحبيه انتي عارفه شعارنا لا للحب
ساره: امممم لا حتى لو حبيته ماراح اقدر استمر معاه
هنا مشاعل ضاقت عيونها وبدت تطالع ساره بنظره تساؤل؟؟؟ 
مشاعل: سارونه فيه شي؟؟؟ خوفتيني؟؟؟
ساره: ميشو بقول شي بس ابيك توعديني انك ماتزعلي مهما قلت
مشاعل: سارونه تكلمي خوفتيني
ساره: مو قبل ماتوعديني
مشاعل: اوكي اوعدك
ساره: احم ... امممم .... هو يكلمك 
مشاعل: يكلمني؟؟؟؟ مو فاهمه ؟؟؟ وضحي ؟؟؟ انا كنت اكلمه قبل ؟؟ تعرفت عليه ؟؟؟ 
سارونه ياشينك وضحي كلامك مو فاهمه؟؟
ساره: بصراحه مدري شقول هو يكلمني ويكلمك ... يعني .... امممم ... الصوت صوتي بس
الشكل شكلك فهمتي
كانت ساره خايفه من ردت فعل مشاعل وماتدري وش بتقول 
مشاعل ساكته وتطالع ساره بنظره حقد: ساره تكلمي واحد وتقولي له انك انا ليش تسوي كذا
حرام عليك تخوني صاحبتك ؟؟؟
ساره: لالا انا ماخنتك لو انا عندي نيه خيانه ماكان قلت لك بعدين انا ماقلت له ان اسمي 
مشاعل قلت له ان اسمي ريم ,,, صدقيني كنت خايفه يقفل الخط ولايكلمي ,,, وانا اسفه الحين 
احذف رقمه
مشاعل ماقدرت تمسك نفسها من الضحك حاولت تمثل الزعل بس ماقدرت: هههههههههههه
شكلك يجنن وانتي خايفه هههههههههههههههههه بطنيييييييي هههههههههههههههههه
من جد بموت من الضحك
ساره: والله انك بايخه وسخيفه طيحتي قلبي
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههههه ,,, المهم ماعلينا ايش راح تسوي لما يقول لك ابي اشوفك؟؟
هنا ساره صار وجهها احمر
ساره: مو هذى الموضوع الي ابي اقوله لك 
وطالعه مشاعل نظره فهمت على طول مشاعل الي تبي تقوله ساره
مشاعل: اكيد انتي مجنووووووووووونه مستحيل الي جالسه تقوليه تبيني اقابله عنك ايش
صار لك سارونه؟؟؟
ساره: بليز ميشو بس مره وحده وبعدين بقول له انه مو انتي الي تكلميه بليز ميشو لاترديني
مشاعل انصدمت من طلب صاحبتها الغريب بس بنفس الوقت فرحت على الاقل رجع لها 
ثقتها بنفسها بعد ماهزها صاحب الفراري على الاقل فيه واحد معجب فيها ومايبي الا هي 
يعني هي مرغوبه مو مثل ماقال ان مستحيل احد يطالع بوجهها
مشاعل: اوكي موافقه بس متى؟؟
ساره: اليوم بعد العشاء قال بعزمك على كوفي
مشاعل: مجنونه تبيني انزل معاه كوفي بيفرق بالصوت
ساره: لالا انا بقول له معاي صاحبتي الي هي انا وماقدر خلها مره ثانيه حلو بس خليك 
جاهزه الساعه 8 بمرك اوكي
مشاعل: الساعه 8 اكون جاهزه خدامه عندك انا ليش خايفه تتاخرين عليه ؟؟؟ المهم انا الي 
بمرك لاتمريني اوكي انا ماحب سواقك عصبي ودايما اطاق معاه اذا تبين خويك يشوفني 
حلوه بعديني عن سواقك الكريه
ساره: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...... اتفقنا بس بليز لاتتاخري ونامي اول 
ماترجعي من الجامعه علشان شكلك مايكون مرهق ,,,, تعالي مبين عليك مانمتي امس كويس
صح؟؟
خافت مشاعل تنفضح قدام صديقتها ماله داعي تعرف بالي صار
مشاعل كتومه ماتحب تطلع اسرارها حتى لصاحباتها بعكس صاحباتها الي يرتاحوا لما 
يتكلموا معاها ويحكوا لها عن كل شي يضايقهم يمكن علشان كنت وحيده من صغرها تعودت 
انها ماتشكي لاحد تحب تكون قويه مايهزها شي
مشاعل: لا ابد مافيه شي بس امس سلمان كان يكلمني ومارضى يسكر الا 5 الفجر علشام كذا
شكلي مرهقه
ساره: لا الله يخليك نامي وارتاحي تبين اجيب لك غداء تبين اسوي لك مساج وش تبين بس
امري وتدللي؟؟؟
مشاعل: يامصلحجيه ههههههههههههههه ايه ايه ابي شي 
ساره: امري
مشاعل: طلعي عبايتي من الشنطه
ساره : ابشري
وطلعت العبايه لمشاعل
مشاعل: لبسيني عبايتي بسرعه بروح انام بسرعه يله
ساره وهي معصبه: طيب
مشاعل: ههههههههههه 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
الساعه 7 كانت مشاعل لابسه وجاهزه ومن احلى مايكون كانت تبي تثبت لنفسها انها حلوه
وماارح ترجع للبيت باقل من 10 ارقام تبي تعرف ان كلام الوقح الي جرحها كله كذب 
واصلا هو كان مقهور لانها اكيد ماراح تعطيه وجه علشان كذا بدا يهزئها بس الصراحه انه
لو بس ابتسم لها ابتسامه كان ماتحركت من مكانها الا لما يعطيها رقمه
مشاعل من عادتها ماتركض ورى اي واحد بس معاه الوضع غير وهي متاكده ان اي بنت
بتشوفه اكيد اكيد بتسوي اكثر من كذا
مشاعل فيه طريقها لبيت ساره" يالله ليش افكر فيه لهدرجه كل هذا حقد يالله متى اشوفه ابي
انتقم علشان ارتاح بس غسان سوا فيني حركه كمان مو حلوه ليش مو قادره احقد عليه ليش؟؟"
وصلت مشاعل عند بيت ساره ودقت عليها
مشاعل: هلا سارونه
ساره: هلا ميشو هاه وصلتي
مشاعل: ايه انا تحت استناك
ساره: اوكي يله انا طالعه
وركبت ساره السياره مع مشاعل
ساره: ميشو اشوف وجهك لايكون الميك اب مو حلو 
مشاعل: خلاص ياختي احس اني رايحه اقابل ان ريكي مو احمد
ساره: تعالي فيه مشكله
مشاعل: الله يستر ايش المشكله
ساره : اذا وقف جنبنا كيف حرد عليه بيعرف اني مو انتي
مشاعل: بسيطه قولي له مابي اكلمك وانت جنبنا علشان السواق مايشك 
ساره: ياذيبه دايما عندك حل لمشاكلي
مشاعل: علشان بس تحسي بقيمتي
ساره: بس غريبه خلصتي بدري الساعه 7 ونص توقعت ماراح تمري علي الا 8 ونص
مشاعل: لا بس وحده من صاحباتي ماتعرفيها موصيتني ادور لها خويها قلت ناخذ لفه بالعليا
يمكن نشوفه قبل يجي سيد الحسن والدلال
ساره: مااسمح لك ترى
مشاعل: هههههههههه طيب
وصاروا يدوروا من 7ونص لما الساعه 8وربع بالعليا عند الفيصليه عند المملكه بالثلاثين 
بالتحليه وانواع المواكب والاستهبال
لحد مااتصل احمد وساره خلاص انجنت
مشاعل: ردي يله خلينا نخلص
ساره: ميشو خايفه مره
مشاعل: خايفه ليه انا المفروض الي اخاف انا الي بقابله
ساره: اوكي اسكتي برد
ردت ساره على موبايلها
ساره: الو
احمد: هلا قلبي ,,, وينك الحين
ساره: انا الحين بالثلاثين تجي
احمد: اوكي تعرفي لازرتيج
ساره: ايه
احمد: اوكي انزلي انتي وصاحبتك ولما اوصل بدق عليك تطلعي علشان اشوفك وانت تمشي
ابي املي عيوني منك
ساره: اوكي قلبي بس مقدر اكلمك وانا بالسياره اخاف السواق يحس
احمد : انشالله حبيبتي
ساره: اوكي لما توصل دق باي
احمد:باي
ساره: ميشو يقول انزلوا (لازرتيج) ولما اوصل بدق عليك تطلعي من هناك
مشاعل: اوكي يوسف روح لازرتيج
سويف : ابشري 
ووصلوا هناك ونزلوا وتوهقوا لان الي هناك نشبوا لهم على بالهم بيشتروا لما جاء الفرج 
ودق احمد على ساره
ساره: هلا وصلت
احمد: ايه حبيبتي انا برا اطلعي
ساره: اوكي 
ساره : ميشو يله برا هو
مشاعل: اخيرا نفتك من هالنشبات الا تشتروا
وطلعت ساره قبل وعيونها على سياره احمد الكاين وشافته وانجنت عليه وابتسم لها وبعدها
طلعت مشاعل ولحظتها عين احمد ما نزلت عنها كانت عيونه كلها اعجاب لدرجه انه ماحس
بوجود ساره
ساره لحظتها حست بالقهر وابد ماتوقعت انها بتتضايق لهدرجه انا قدامه ومافكر حتى 
يطالعني
ركبوا السياره 
مشاعل: خويك هذا ماشاف خير والله كنت بطيح من كثر مايطالع انحرجت
ساره بضيق: ايه لاحظت
مشاعل: سارونه انتي زعلانه
ساره: لاعادي ليش اتضايق انا عارفه من اول مارقمنا انه يبيك
مشاعل: وربي مايستاهلك
ساره: يمكن انا الي مااستاهله
مشاعل: سارونه لاتكبري الموضوع ترى كله واحد لاراح ولاجا طنشيه وياكثر الي يتمنوك
ساره: على قولتك شكلي ماراح ارد عليه
مشاعل: يكون احسن
وصاروا يدوروا من شارع لشارع واحمد اتصل على ساره يمكن 70 مره وهي ماترد 
مشاعل: تعبت من الدوران راسي صار يدور,, سارونه شرايك ناخذ لفه بالتحليه ونرجع
للبيت
ساره: يله انا ودي بعد اخذ لي كم رقم قبل الاختبارات لان امي اكيد ماراح تخليني اطلع
وبعدها انتي عارفه الصيفيه يعني بسافر ودي اتعرف على احد قبل اسافر علشان اشوفه برا
مشاعل: مشينا
تذكرت مشاعل ان حسين مادق عليها لايكون بس مع سلمان لان سلمان دق عليها كثير 
وماردت خافت تدق على حسين ويكون سلمان جنبه ويقول ليش مارديتي علي 
مشاعل في نفسها" يالله خليني ادق على سلمان واشوف اذا حسين جنبه"
مشاعل: هلا سلومي
سلمان: هلا وينك اتصلت عليك 1000000 مره حسين كان يبي رقمك
مشاعل: طيب كان عطيته بعدين هو يعرف رقمي
سلمان: مو شريحته احترقت وانحذفت كل الارقام وقلت بسالك اول قبل اعطيه الرقم
مشاعل: شكرا ياقلبي خلاص انا بدق عليه
سلمان: خلاص حبيبتي وكلميني اول ماتقفلي منه
مشاعل: باي (مشاعل ماتحب احد يامرها اذا بتكلم بتكلم بكيفها مو هو الي يقول لها )
دقت مشاعل على حسين
حسين: الو
مشاعل: هلا بالاف بي اي
حسين: وينك انتي ذبحتيني لي ساعه اترجى سلمان يعطيني رقمك مو راضي والله مربيته
صح يخاف منك
مشاعل: هذا مو خوف هذا حب ياغبي
حسين : ايه طيب المهم ماتبين علوم عن خوينا راعي الفراري؟؟؟
مشاعل: احلف بالله عرفت شي
حسين: هههه جبت لك قراره افا عليك بس
مشاعل: قول بسرعه
حسين: لا سلم واستلم عطيني رقم اي وحده مو خوياتك واعطيك المعلومات
مشاعل: لا والله البنت تبي تفكر وتقرر وبعدين انا مابي اعرفك على اي وحده ابي اختار لك
وحده تستاهلك
حسين: اجل اكيد بتعرفيني على جنيه لانك تكرهيني ,,, المهم بلا حركات نص كم اشم ريحه
خيانه في صوتك اخلصي بس عطيني الرقم
مشاعل: ماراح اعطيك شي لحد مااستاذن من البنت
حسين: اوكي اذا خويتك قررت علميني علشان اعطيك المعلومات
مشاعل: حسينوه بتعطيني والا شلون... انا وعدتك
حسين: نو وي مستحيل اذا جبتي الرقم تاخذي المعلومات وتذكري ان المعلومات قيمه
مشاعل: اوكي شكرا مابي شي خل المعلومات لك تامر شي انا بقفل
حسين: لاتسوي نفسك زعلانه ,,, انا مو سلمان... عطيني رقم اي وحده يله
مشاعل: طيب لحظه
مشاعل تحاول تقنع ساره انها تعطي حسين رقمها وساره وافقت على طول
مشاعل: خلاص خذ الرقم يالزقه
حسين: ومتى ادق عليها لازم اتاكد اخاف تصير شنب
مشاعل: شنب بعينك بتتلكم والا شلون؟؟؟
حسين: طيب طيب اسمعي الله يسلمك
الاسم : طلال ال....
العمر: 27 سنه
لوحته: .....
وبدا يعطيها معلومات عنه
حسين: هاه ايش رايك فيني؟؟؟
مشاعل: بطل ,,, وكيف عرفت هالمعلومات
حسين: ابد هو عنده بالبيت مجلس كبير يجتمعون فيه الشباب كل يوم وكل واحد يجيب اخوياه
وواحد من الي اعرفهم يروح هناك وقال لي عنه وتراه توه راجع من السفر كان عايش برا
5 سنوات كان عايش عند امه لانها اجنبيه
مشاعل: اها حلو
حسين: بس يقول لي الولد انه وسيم مره لايكون بس انتي معجبه فيه وتبين تشبكين وتسحبين
على ولد عمي سلمان
مشاعل: حسين لاتسوي فاهم بس على فكره معلوماتك مافادتني
حسين: ايوه ,,, وليش انشالله
مشاعل: انا ابي اعرف وين يطلع وين يروح ,, يعني تبيني ادخل بيتهم مثلا ايش راح استفيد
من اسمه والا بيته والا لوحته
حسين: طيب انتي اصلا ماينفع معك المعروف باي
مشاعل: حسينوه امزح المهم اذا شفته باي مكان بليز دق علي وقول لاصحابك كمان اذا 
شافوه لازم يقولوا لي ,,, لو استدعت الحاله عطهم رقمي اوكي
حسين: والله اني بديت اشك فيك ايش هالحرص معقوله كل هذا على شاان انتقام ,,, عموما
انا بروح اليوم لبيته مع الولد الي يروح له وبشوفه
مشاعل: طيب كلمني وانت هناك بليز
حسين: طيب ,, اقطع يدي ياميشو اذا ماكنتي خاقه مع الولد
مشاعل: اذا تحسبني ابي اتعرف عليه فانت ماعرفتني
حسين: طيب نشوف يقولوا المصريين الميه تكذب الغطاس ويقولوا بعد ياخبر النهار ده
بفلوس بكره يبقى ببلاش والا ؟؟؟؟
مشاعل: اوكي نشوف اذا ماخليت التحليه كلها يتكلموا عنه ويضحكوا عليه ماكون ميشو
حسين: طيب وش راح يكون اسمك لانك اكيد ماراح تكوني ميشو ههههههه
مشاعل: انقلع بس ولاتنسى اذا شفته واتصلت علي راح تكسب جائزه
حسين: جائزه؟؟؟ وش هالجائزه علشان اتحمس؟؟
مشاعل: رقم بنت ثاني هههههههه
حسين: والله لاحفر الارض علشان اجيبه واستني علي
مشاعل: اوكي بايو
حسين: يله باي 
ساره كانت مذهوله من الكلام الي سمعته مين هالشاب الي مشاعل حريصه تعرف عنه كل 
شي واتضايقت لان مشاعل مخبيه عليها السالفه
اما مشاعل فانتبهت اخيرا ان ساره معاها بالسياره وهي الي نست ان معاها احد لما اتصلت
على حسين وقال انه يعرف معلومات عن طلال وشلون بتبرر لساره الحين اكيد ساره زعلانه
وظلوا كلهم ساكتين ,,, وعند اشاره بيت ساره قررت مشاعل تبدا بالكلام وتدور اي تصريفه
تقنع فيه ساره بس قبل لاتتكلم كان صوت بوري السياره الي جنبه مزعج التفت مشاعل 
وانصدمت لانها شافت سياره صفراء تعرفها كويس ومظلله واكيد الي داخلها الحقير طلال
حست بفرح لانها تقدر الحين تنتقم وبنفس الوقت انقهرت لانها بالاشاره ماراح تقدر تسوي 
شي 
انفتح الشباك وكانت مشاعل متحمسه تبي تشوف طلال هل هو وسيم والا يمكن لما شافته 
كانت تتوهم انه وسيم
بس للاسف كان اكثر وسامه كان مسوي ديرتي فيس وشكله خطير ولابس تيشرت اصفر كان
مبين لان الفيراري نازله مره وتقدر مشاعل بسهوله انها تشوف الي جوا السياره لان مستوى
اللكزس اعلى من الفيراري
استغربت مشاعل لان طلال كان ياشر لها تفتح الشباك
بدون ماتحس لقت نفسها تفتح الشباك وتطيع امره وهي الي ماتحب احد يامرها 
طلال يطلب من مشاعل تفتح الشباك ليه؟؟؟؟ 
الجزء الرابع راح يبين
============================== ==================
============================== ==================
============================== ==================
============================== ==================

----------


## mrboch

مشكوره اسيرة الأحلام على القصه الروعه
وياليت تكمليها بسرعه
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مشكووووووور أخوي على المرور

وهذي التكمله

الجزء الرابع


استغربت مشاعل لان طلال كان ياشر لها تفتح الشباك
بدون ماتحس لقت نفسها تفتح الشباك وتطيع امره وهي الي ماتحب احد يامرها 
طلال: اقول لو انا منك مااطلع مع البنت هذي
استغربت مشاعل من كلامه وبان في وجهها علامات التساؤل
كمل طلال كلامه: يعني وحده مثلك المفروض تطلع مع بنات بمستواها مو تطلع مع قمر مثل
الي جنبك بصراحه انتي جنبها مالك اي كرت ولا دور
مشاعل قررت انها ماتنخدع بجماله لازم تعلمه من هو
مشاعل: على فكره يااخ طلال ... لا تحسب نفسك قوي وذكي لانك جزمه وحقير وماعندك اي
ذوق واخلاق بس مو غريبه ,,, امك مو عربيه واكيد كافره ربتك على ..
قاطعها
طلال: اووووه البنت علاقات ماشالله كويس الي عرفتي عني هالمعلومات وفرتي علي شي
كثير
استغربت مشاعل ايش ممكن اوفر عليه وفتحت الاشاره وصارت البواري تطلع من كل 
سياره الناس كلها تبي تمشي وسياره طلال ومشاعل ساده الشارع
السواق: عمتي الاشاره فتحت بمشي
مشاعل: لا استنى لاتمشي
طلال: اسمعي بما انك تعرفي عني هالمعلومات ,,, بسالك قدرتي تجيبي رقمي؟؟؟
مشاعل: مايشرفني اعرف رقمك
طلال: قهر ,,, يالله مو مشكله كنت ابيك تعطيه الي جنبك ,,, اوكي لحظه
وراح اخذ قلم وصار يكتب شي على كوب ورق مبين عليه كوب عصير
طلال : اسمعي كتبت رقمي فيه عطيه للحلوه الي جنبك اوكي
وكانت مشاعل بتقفل الشباك قبل لايجيها الكوب كله على وجهها 
مشاعل انصدمت دايما كانت تكب اي شي بيدها على اقرب واحد يغازلها والحين هالحشره
يكب عليها هي وقدام مين صاحبتها على مااستوعبت الموقف التفتت بتنزل من السياره 
علشان تضربه ,,,او تقتله ,,, المهم تنتقم لقته مشى والبواري مزعجه وسواقها المسكين 
ينتظر امر العمه
السواق: امشي الشارع صار زحمه والا شاره بتسكر
مشاعل صرخت: امشي ايش تستنى؟
ساره كانت مصدومه من الي شافته وماتدري ايش تقول اول مره يمر عليها هالموقف ولمين
لمشاعل المغروره الي ماترضى احد يمس كرامتها والولد الي من شوي مو هز كرامتها الى
مسح بها الارض
طالعت مشاعل الكوب لقت رقم طلال مكتوب عليه ومكتوب فوقه ياليت اسمع صوتك اليوم 
طلال
ظلت ساكته لحد ماوصلوا بيت ساره
ساره كانت تبي تقول لمشاعل تنزل تغسل وجهها من اثار العصير بس كانت خايفه لان شكل 
مشاعل كأنها كلمه وحده وتنفجر وخافت تنفجر عليها 
ساره وهي تفتح باب السياره بتنزل: باي
مشاعل: ساره ,,, لو سمحتي ممكن اروح للحمام
ساره: اكيد حبيبتي البيت بيتك تفضلي
مشاعل دخلت الحمام وغسلت وجهها ويدينها وشعرها وماتبي تتذكر ايش صار علشان 
ماتنهار فقررت انها ماترجع للبيت خلاص الموضوع مكشوف واكيد ساره عرفت كل شي 
بعد مافضحها طلال وشرشحها قدام صاحبتها لازم تصارحها ومنها تشكي لها لانها تعبت
من الكتمان واذا ماصارحت صاحبتها مين تصارح
طلعت مشاعل من الحمام ولقت ساره مجهزه لها ملابس علشان تغير وعبايه من عبايات ساره
لان عبايه مشاعل غرقت بالعصير
مشاعل: اممممم سارونه ماعندك بيجاما؟؟؟
ساره: اكيد عندي لحظه اجيب لك
مشاعل: سارونه ممكن انام عندك اليوم؟؟؟
ساره بدت الفرحه عليها: من جد ميشو لاتفرحيني بعدين تقولي امزح
مشاعل: انا في وضع مقدر امزح فيه
ساره: الله يحييك هذا بيتك قبل يكون بيتي
مشاعل: تسلمي ,,, بدق على السواق علشان يرجع للبيت ويمرني بكره الصباح علشان اروح
البس علشان الجامعه
ساره: ميشو شرايك بكره نطنش الجامعه ونسهر ونفلها ؟؟؟
مشاعل ابتسمت اخيرا: براسك نفلها هههههه
ساره فرحت لفرحه صاحبتها 
وبدت السهره بتوتر لان ساره تنتظر مشاعل تتكلم عن الي شافته اليوم ومشاعل كانت 
منحرجه ماتدري من وين تبدا 
واخيرا تجرأت مشاعل وحكت لساره عن كل شي من اول يوم شافت طلال فيه لحد اليوم
ساره: صدق انه حقير ,,, بس حركته غريبه ,, يعني ليش يعاملك كذا ,,, ميشو انتي مره حلوه
وماحد يختلف على هالشي ,, ايش الي خلاه يقول عنك قبيحه ,,, اكيد الموضوع فيه شي هو 
باين عليه يبي ينرفزك ,, بس ليه ماعرف..
مشاعل: ولا انا ,, بصراحه من حقارت الكلمات الي يقولها احس اني مقدر ارد
ساره: غريبه احس انه يتعمد ينرفزك وعارف ان البنت اكثر شي ينرفزها لما احد يسب 
شكلها ,,,, وهو باين عليه متعته انه ينرفزك
مشاعل: ايه انا لاحظت هالشي ,,, بس ماعرف ليه؟؟؟
ساره: ميشو تذكري يمكن كلمتيه قبل وسحبتي عليه وحقد عليك تذكري
مشاعل: وربي اول مره اشوفه ,,, مستحيل انه رقمني قبل لانه لو كان مرقمني كنت اكيد
بتذكره ,, شكله مميز ومستحيل انساه
ساره تطالع مشاعل بخبث: مميز هههههه انا اشهد انه يجنن يجنن شكله خطير تصدقين من
اول ماشفته لحد ما مشى وانا مانزلت عيني عنه ,,, على كثر مااحمد يجنن صار عنده ولا 
شي بس على طاري مميز شكلك غارقه لشوشتك هههههههههه
مشاعل: الله ياخذه هو وشكله ,,,وووع اصلا عادي انتبهي له كويس من قريب ترى مره 
عادي وبعدين ليش غرقانه حبيبتي ماشفت خير ,, لو ابي واحد احلا منه كان بنظره مني 
اخليه يركض وراي ,, ولاتنسين طلال مو من الاشكال الي تعجبني
ساره: ايه بس مو اي واحد بيركض وراك واظن طلال اثبت لك هالشي 
مشاعل: صدقيني لو ابيه بجيبه بس صدقيني مايعجبني
ساره : عموما حلو والا مو حلو احنا ماراح نخليه ,,, يعني لاهو اول واحد حلو يمر علينا
ولا اخر لازم نفكر شلون نخليه يجي يتاسف لك ويبوس راسك بعد
مشاعل: لا لا ,,, لايبوس راسي ولا ابي اشوفه اصلا ,, بس قبل لااقفل سيرته من حياتي 
بخليه يندم على الي سواه صدقيني
ساره: ايش راح تسوي قولي لي بليز انا صاحبتك
مشاعل: لسى مافكرت ,,, بس انتي خلي علاقتك مع حسين حلوه لان اكيد راح احتاجه
ساره: يالله بظطر اني اتحمل حسين وثقل دمه ,, تكفين خلصي الموضوع بسرعه
مشاعل: انا مستعجله اكثر منك ,,, الا تعالي ماقلتي لي بتردين على احمد والا لا؟؟؟
ساره: مدري محتاره ياميشو ,,, اخاف ارد واقول له الحقيقه يزعل ويتركني واخاف اسكت
اموت بقهري
مشاعل: بعد عمر طويل انشالله ,, ماتلاحظين انك معطيته اكبر من حجمه؟؟؟
ساره: لا هو مقاسه اكس اكس لارج ههههههههه
مشاعل: ههههههههه ايه هذي سارونه الي اعرفها 
ساره: الا تعالي ايش صار على اخوك مشعل ماخطب؟؟
مشاعل: لا للحين ليش ناويه تخطبيه؟؟
ساره: ودي صراحه اخوك يجنن ماشالله وعاقل ,,, اقول اخطبيني له ,, ايش هذا خويه ماتنفع
مشاعل: هههههههههههههه ياليته يوافق يتزوج ,,, مسكين سعود بينجن يبي يتزوج الهنوف
وابوي مو راضي يزوجه قبل مشعل,, يقول لو الهنوف طارت مني والله لدعي عليك تعنس
هههههههههههههههههه
ساره: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,,, الا على طاري الهنوف ماشفتيها؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا ,,, يقول سعود بعزمك على العشاء وبقول للهنوف تجي ,, تدري منجنه ابي 
اشوفها احسها مره قرويه 
ساره: ليش ايش الي خلاك تحسي هالاحساس؟؟؟
مشاعل: مدري من كلامه عنها ,,, اقول له من وين تشتري ملابسها الهنوف وقال لي اسماء
محلات حتى خداماتنا مانشتري لهم منها
ساره: ياااااي مره قرويه ,,, بس حرام اخوك يحبها واذا تزوجته انتي عاد كشخيها
مشاعل: ياشيخه اذا هو راضي بقراوتها بكيفهم ياداخل بين البصله وقشرتها ماينوبكش الا
ساره: ريحتها ههههههههههه
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههههههه
وتمت السهره كلها ضحك ووناسه وناموا الساعه 7
============================== ===============
في بيت طلال كانت السهره مثل كل يوم الشباب متجمعين وكان مجلس طلال عباره عن كوخ 
خشب كبير مكون من دورين الدور الاول كان جلسه وتلفزيون اما الدور الثاني كان مفتوح
على الدور الاول وهو عباره عن صاله بلياردو كان كل يوم يمتلي هالمجلس فوق 40 شاب
البعض اصحاب طلال والبعض حتى مايعرفهم
عبدالله: طلال
طلال: سم ابو عابد
عبدالله: سم الله عدوك ,, من هو الي جالس يسولف مع ابو خليل
طلال: والله مدري يمكن هو عازمه
عبدالله: طلال الولد هذا مارتحت له من اول ماجاء وهو يطالعك ,, الله يهديك صاير مجلسك
كل من هب ودب يدخله
طلال: شسوي ياعبد الله صعبه اطرد الناس من مجلسي واذا اتصل علي واحد وقال بجيب 
خويي معي صعبه اقول له لا ,, مو من عوايدي
عبدالله: بس انت ماتعرف حتى هم مين ,, ولا ايش اخلاقهم ,, بكره تجيك مشكله والا مصيبه
محد ينفعك والله
طلال: اهم شي ان مجلسي مو في البيت ,,, ولو كان مجلسي في البيت مستحيل ادخل احد الا
اذا كنت عارفه تعرف علشان اهلي
كان بيت طلال في حي من ارقى الاحياء وكان بيت كبير جدا وكان يعيش معاه ابوه واخوه 
الاصغر منه نواف واخته هيفاء ولمياء وامه ,,, وفي الجهه المقابله من البيت تقع استراحه
ابو طلال الي كانت كلها مجالس للشباب ولابو طلال بحيث اذا جت عزيمه رجال تكون في 
الاستراحه وكان يفصل بين بيتهم والاستراحه شارع علشان كذا طلال واخوه يجمعون 
اخوياهم كل يوم
عبدالله: انا معك ياطلال بس انتبه شوف بس الاشكال الي تجي عندك والله احسهم مجرمين
طلال: هههههههه لا تكبر الموضوع وعموما اجازتي خلاص قربت تنتهي يعني مافيه سهر 
ولا راح تشوف هلاشكال 
دخل حمد بالسالفه وكان طول الوقت قاط اذنه: افهم من كلامك انك تطردنا ؟؟؟
طلال: هههههههههه انا قلت هالاشكال ليش انت اشكال؟
حمد : ههههههههههه ايه ,, واحلى شكل بعد
طلال: اعجاب المرء بنفسه دليل على صغر عقله
حمد : ايه مثل خويتنا مشاعل هههههههههه الي معجبه بنفسها
طلال: ههههههههه مسكينه وربي حزنتني ,,, اليوم كبيت عليها العصير الي اشتريته من ماما
نوره وطلع بايخ طعمه ,, قلت فيها ولا في الزباله هههههه
عبدالله: هههههههه اكيد دخنت اذانها من التعصيب
طلال: اوووه ياليتك شفتها ,,, لا ومعاها خويتها ساره بعد هههههههههههه
حمد: هههههههههه خلها تستاهل ,, اقول طلال خلنا نسوي حركه فيها حلوه تخليها تكره
تطلع من بيتها ايش قلت؟؟؟
طلال: مثل ايش ؟؟
حمد: يعني مثلا وهي راجعه من الجامعه نحدها ونركبها السياره وناخذها مزرعتكم والله فله
ولاتنسى البنت حلوه والله بننبسط
طلال: اسمع ياحمد انا وعدت الرجال اني اهينها واعلمها قدر نفسها مو معنى كلامي اني 
اضيع مستقبلها ,,, وبعدين عيب عليك هالحركات والله عيب انت رجال ,,, ماتستحي تستقوي
على حرمه 
حمد: ليش هذي تسميها حرمه,, هذي حتى ماتجلس بالبيت لو عندها اهل يربوها كان ماسوت
الي تسويه
طلال: ايش سوت ؟؟ خانت خوينا خلها تخونه هو عارف اصلا انها ماتحبه ,, بس انا قهرني 
اسلوبها معاه قلت باعلمها قدر نفسها وبيني وبينك مليت من هالدور انا اهنتها مافيه الكفايه 
وخلاص اظن اني اكتفيت والرجال شكرني على الي سويته فيها ,,, وانت ياحمد مالك دخل
بالبنت اتركها بحالها ,,, ترى عندك خوات
حمد: افا ياطلال والله تشبه خواتي بهذي ,,, كرم خواتي ,,, مايسون مثلها ولو حسيت ان 
خواتي ممكن يسون ربع الي تسويه والله لدفنهم عند باب البيت
طلال: طيب مشالله عليك رجال ,,, بس ياليت تثبت رجولتك باشياء ثانيه
حمد: ايش قصدك ؟؟؟
طلال: قصدي ابوك اللي عينه ماجفت من الدموع وهو يتمنى يشوفك رجال تهتم بمسؤليات
البيت ابوك كبر ياحمد ولازم يرتاح ومن واجبك انك تريحه وتشيل عنه الحمل يكفي انه رباك
واهتم فيك وانت صغير ,, جاء دورك انت الي تهتم فيه لما كبر
حمد: انا مو مقصر مع ابوي بشي .. بعدين انت ايش عرفك شاكي لك هو؟؟؟
طلال : ابوك مايشكي بس الحزن يتكلم بعيونه
حمد: صاير محلل نفسي ماشالله عليك
عبدالله: ياشباب اذكروا الله وهدوا مايسوى تراكم اخويا
طلال: حمد تكلم زين ترى انت قدام رجال مو بزر عندك تعلم شلون تحشم الرجال
حمد: لاتعلمني ياطلال شلون اتكلم انا احشم الرجال بس مااحشم الي يدخل في الي مايخصه
طلال: مايخصني اني انصحك هاه,, الشرهه مو عليك الشرهه على الي معتبرك رجال 
ومدخلك مجلسه ,,, قم من مجلسي واذا شفتك هنا لحش رجولك حش
طلع حمد معصب وطلال كان هادي لان من طبعه مايهزه واحد مثل حمد
هذي حياه طلال ببساطه
============================== ===================

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

موبايل مشاعل يدق اكثر من 10000 مره وازعجها الصوت واخيرا قررت ترحم الي يتصل
وترد عليه,,, كانت الساعه 3 العصر
مشاعل: الو
ام مشعل: هلا حبيبتي وينك خوفتيني عليك 
مشاعل: هلا خالتي ,,, انا في بيت ساره صاحبتي
ام مشعل: خفت عليك يابنتي شفت سيارتك بالكراج قلت اكيد ماراحت للجامعه واتصل على
خط غرفتك ماتردي ولا جوالك قلت اكيد صار لها شي بسم الله عليك
مشاعل: تسلمين ياخالتي ,,, بس امس رجعنا متاخرين وقلت ماودي ارجع للبيت مع السواق 
لوحدي
ام مشعل: الله يكملك بعقلك يابنيتي ... والسموحه اني صحيتك 
مشاعل: خالتي لاتقولي كذا وصدقيني لو ما انتي تدوريني وتسالي عني كان انا منحاشه من 
زمان ههههههههههه
ام مشعل: بسم الله عليك انشالله انا وياك الي بنحش ام سلطان
مشاعل: هههههههههههههه انشالله
ام مشعل: يالله حبيبتي كملي نومك بس قومي صلي العصر ترى اذن
مشاعل: ابشري ياخالتي
ام مشعل: مع السلامه
مشاعل: مع السلامه
قامت مشاعل تتوضا وتصلي وصحت ساره علشان تصلي الضهر والعصر 
ساره: شرايك نروح نتغدا
مشاعل: غدا الحين قولي عشاء الساعه 4
ساره: ايش عرفك هذا غدا متاخر وعشاء مبكر
مشاعل: مو الحين خلي الشمس شويه تروح حررر
ساره: يله بس انا ميته جوع
مشاعل: مشينا يله من يقدر عليك
طلعت ساره مع مشاعل وكانت مشاعل فيها نوم وحطت راسها على شباك السياره 
وغمضت عيونها
ساره: شرايك نروح الريف اللبناني؟؟
مشاعل: اي مكان بس خلصينا
حست مشاعل ان السياره وقفت اكيد عند الاشاره لان المطعم مو قريب لهدرجه فتفحت 
مشاعل عيونها كانت جالسه يمين طالعه كوفي المساء وفكرت ليش المساء مايدخلون الا 
شباب واحنا يالبنات ليش ماحطوا قسم لنا وش هالنذاله فيهم
مشاعل: سارونه بسرعه ماتعرفي محل حلويات هنا بسرعه
ساره: ايش حلوياته نبي نروح نتغدا
مشاعل: يالله منك بسرعه اي محل ماني قادره افكر بسرعه
ساره: طيب طيب 
واتجهوا لاقرب محل حلويات ,,, نزلت مشاعل اسرع يمكن من البرق حتى انها كانت بتطيح
اكثر من مره
مشاعل: لو سمحت ابي اكبر كيكه عندكم
البائع: حاظر,, بس شو بدك شوكولا ولا فرواله ولا..
مشاعل قاطعته: اي شي بس خلصني بسرعه
البائع : اوكي تعي شوفي الاشكال واختاري
مشاعل قفلت اخلاقها من برودته احر ماعندها ابرد ماعنده: اوكي هذي 
كان اختيارها كيكه متوسطه الحجم ,, دفعت له باسرع من السرعه وركبت السياره قبل حتى 
ساره ماتركب
مشاعل: بسرعه روح على طول
ساره : ممكن افهم ايش السالفه
مشاعل وهي فرحانه: راح تعرفي بس استني شوي
ساره: مدري ايش صار لك هاليومين غامضه
مشاعل: يالله هالاشاره الله ياخذها طولت مره
ساره: ميشو بليز قولي لي ايش فيك
مشاعل: اوكي بس بس وقف هنا
ساره: مجنونه انتي وين بتروحي هذا الكوفي مافيه قسم عوائل و...
ماسمعتها مشاعل لانها نزلت
كان كوفي المساء كله درج يعني كانها طالعه قلعه وماهتمت صارت تركض وتركض 
وتركض لحد ماوصلت الباب وكان برا جلسات كلها شباب بس كويس انها كانت فاضيه لان
الشمس ماتساعد احد يجلس فيها
دخلت من الباب وكانت كل الانظار عليها من هالبنت الجريئه الي تدخل مكان كله شباب
ومافيه قسم عوائل وممنوع اصلا انها تدخل
جاء واحد يركض له 
: بليز ممنوع تدخلي هون ... هيدا بس للشباب ممنوع الصبايا يفوتوا هون,, ازا بدك شي
ابعتي الشوفير وانا ببعت لك طلبك معو
مشاعل: اسمع بعطيك الي تبي بس بعد عني
: بليز ممنو..
ماكمل كلامه لان مشاعل من اول مادخلت وهي تدور بين الشباب وكانها لقت الي تدور عليه
وطنشت الي كان يكلمها ومشت للمكان الي كانت تطالع فيه ,,, مشاعل طبعا ماكانت تتغطى
بس لما دخلت الكوفي تلثمت ,,
ساره مره استغربت حركتها وصارت المسكينه تلحقها من مكان لمكان يمكن تقدر تلحق المصيبه الي اكيد بتسويها ميشو
وقفت مشاعل عند طاوله فيه 5 شباب وكانوا يطالعونها منصدمين
حطت مشاعل كرتون الكيكه على الطاوله وطلعت الكيكه وعلى طول في وجه طلال
كل الي بالكوفي انصدموا ايش الجرئه الي تخلي بنت تدخل مكان شباب وتبعد اي واحد 
يحاول يمنعها او يعترض طريقها وتوقف عند طاوله شاب وتطلع كيكه وتعرزها في وجه 
واحد 
كل الشباب الي كانوا موجودين ماتوا ضحك,, اما اصحاب طلال محد تكلم مصدومين وفي 
هاللحظه خذت مشاعل منديل ومسحت عيون طلال وفكت لثامها
مشاعل: مره ثانيه لاتتجراء حتى انك تتحداني 
ومشت وكانها ماسوت شي
وماكانت تسمع الي صوت ضحك الشباب وصوت الي حاول يمنعها من الدخول يتكلم بكلام
فهمت بعضه وبعضه لا بس الاكيد انه كله سب فيها واهم صوت سمعته والي اعجبها صوت
الانتصار داخلها حست كانها اخذت جائزه كانت تتمناها من قرون
ركبت السياره وركبت بعدها ساره
مشاعل: اوكي الحين انا ياسارونه ميته جوع روحي وين ماتبي
ساره قالت للسواق يروح للمطعم وسكتت ماتدري ايش تقول عن هالموقف الي شافته
وبعد ثواني انفجرت ساره من الضحك ومعاها مشاعل وظلوا يضحكوا لما وصلوا للمطعم
حتى بعد ماطلبوا الاكل وهم يضحوا 
بعد ماهدت ساره
ساره: تدري انك اجن بنت قابلتها بحياتي وهذا الي عاجبني فيك
مشاعل: حبيبتي انا قلت ماراح امشيها له وشوفي ايش سويت
ساره: بس شلون عرفتي انه هناك
مشاعل: ههههههههه بالصدفه طاحت عيني ع الكوفي وقلت غريبه انه مافيه قسم عائلات
وصرت اطالع السيارات الي موقفه برا وشفت سياره الغبي طلالوه وقلت هذي فرصتي
ساره:ههههههههههههههه ايش موقفك لو مالقيته
مشاعل: كنت بتحطم ويمكن احذف الترم هذا واقضي يومي بالشارع ادور عليه ههههه
ساره: ههههههههههههههههه, شفتي رده فعله هو واصحابه؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا بصراحه كنت ابي اهرب اخاف يسوي لي شي 
ساره: فاتك وربي , تخيلي اصحابه ودهم يضحكوا بس اظاهر خايفين منه ههههههههه
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههه
ساره: وهو كان مو مصدق يطالعك وياطلع اخوياه وكانه يقول لهم قولوا لي انه حلم
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههه خلاص يكفي سارونه وربي بيصير لي شي اليوم من كثر 
ماضحكت 
ساره: بس انتي بايخه ليش ماقلتي لي علشان اصور الموقف وربي حرام يروح كذا بدون
تصوير
مشاعل: اسكتي انا كنت مره خايفه كنت بضرب الكيكه بوجهي مو بوجهه لما شفت نظراته
لي يمه مره يخوف
ساره: غريبه ماعرف عيونك
مشاعل: هو شكله استغرب مين هالبنت الي تطالعني ههههههههههههههه
ساره: ااااه وربي احلى موقف مر علي بحياتي 
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههه وياما بتشوفي منه كثير اذا ماتركني بحالي
ساره: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
============================
رجعت ساره مشاعل للبيت 
في الصاله كان فهد وفيصل وسلطان يطالعون التلفزيون
مشاعل: هلا والله باحلى اخوان بالدنيا
محد رد
مشاعل: يؤؤؤ ليش كذا مسوين ايقنور علي ,, عطوني وجه
سلطان بغير نفس: هلا
مشاعل: ايش صاير ؟؟
سلطان: ماما حرمتنا من الطلعه الاربعاء والخميس والجمعه الجايه
مشاعل: ليش؟؟؟
سلطان: علشان فهد درجاته مو كويسه
مشاعل: وليش فهد درجاته مو كويسه؟؟؟
سلطان: ماذاكر طبعا
مشاعل: فهد مو انا قلت لك لاتهمل دروسك؟؟ شوف شلون الحين لاانت بتطلع ولا اخوانك
فهد: عادي اسبوع واحد مايهم ,, انا لو ذاكرت راح احرم نفسي من المتعه سنه كامله كل
يوم مذاكره
مشاعل: تفكيرك غريب فهودي ,, طيب اسمع خلنا نسوي اتفاق شرايك
فهد: اذا الموضوع يخص الدراسه ,, مابي
مشاعل: هيه انت فيصل شارك في السوالف والا فهد مو اخوك؟؟؟
فيصل: اسكتي ميشو انا صغير ماعرف شي
مشاعل وفهد وسلطان : هههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: طيب فهودي شرايك يوم السبت نطلع نتمشا انا وانت وسلطان والصغير الي 
مايعرف شي
فيصل: هيه بنطلع هيه ,,, ميشو وديني للملاهي طيب
مشاعل: الحين عرفت تتكلم وماصرت صغير هاه
فيصل: اوووووووووه ماما
سلطان: اسكت لاتجي الحين وتقول مافيه طلعه
مشاعل: فيصل ماراح اوديكم الملاهي بوديكم مكان احلى من الملاهي 
فيصل: لاااااااااا ابي الملاهي
مشاعل: خلاص انا وفهد وسلطان نروح مكان حلو وانت نوديك لحالك للملاهي
فيصل: لااا روحو معي الملاهي
مشاعل: والله الاناني طيب خلاص اذا جاء يوم السبت اتفاهمنا فهودي حبيبي تعال ابيك شوي
فهد : اوكي
دخلت مشاعل وفهد لغرفتها 
مشاعل: فهدوي حبيبي ممكن اسولف معاك شوي
فهد: ايه بس مو عن الدراسه
مشاعل: هو عن الدراسه ومو عنها 
فهد: شلوون يعني؟؟
مشاعل: امممممممممم ,, فهودي انت كنت من المتفوقين بالدراسه ايش صار لك فيه احد 
مزعلك او احد مضايقك؟؟؟ علمني انا اختك وانشالله اقدر اساعدك وانت عارف اني 
الموضوع راح يكون بينا يعني محد راح يعرف 
فهد: مافيه شي بس كذا مالي خلق اذاكر
مشاعل: اها وليش مالك خلق اكيد فيه شي مطفشك او مزعلك؟؟؟؟ ممكن اعرفه
فهد: لا مافيه بس طفش كذا اذاكر واحفظ
مشاعل: طيب ماتبي تنجح مثل اصحابك والا تبي اصحابك ينجحوا وانت تعيد السنه 
ويضحكوا عليك
فهد: وبعدين اذا نجحت
مشاعل: تروح للمتوسط
فهد : وبعدين
مشاعل: تروح للثانوي
فهد: وبعدين
مشاعل: تدخل الجامعه
فهد: وبعدين 
مشاعل: فهد ايش اصير لك اليوم
فهد: كملي وبعدين؟؟؟
مشاعل: اكيد تشتغل
فهد:وين
مشاعل: مع بابا بالشركه
فهد: انا مابي اشتغل مع بابا ابي اصير طيار وماما تقول لا لازم تشتغل مع ابوك علشان 
اخوانك مايسرقون فلوسنا
مشاعل: يالله يافهودي علشان تخلص ثانوي باقي لك 9 سنوات ,,, ومن الحين تفكر وين 
تشتغل هههههههههههه
فهد: لاتضحكي ,,, ليش ادرس واتعب نفسي وانا اصلا بشتغل مع ابوي
مشاعل: طيب واللي يكلم ابوي ويخليك تصير طيار ايش له
فهد: والله ميشو ,, لك والله الي تبيه
مشاعل: ابي بوسه ممكن
وباسها بوسه كبيره
مشاعل: بس توعدني انك تهتم بدروسك
فهد: مشاعل تدري اني احبك اكثر من ماما
مشاعل: لا حبيبي هذي ماما وعيب تقول هالكلام 
فهد: بس هي دايما تهزئك وتهزئني انا وسلطان وفيصل انا اخاف منها بس انتي مااخاف منك
واقول لك كل شي
مشاعل: حبيبي ابيك توعدني ان اي شي يزعلك لازم تقول لي عليه وانت عارفني اني ماراح
اقول لاحد حتى لسلطان
فهد: شكرا ياميشو
مشاعل: العفو حبيبي ولاتشيل هم الحبسه انا انشالله السبت اطلعكم ونعوض ايام الحبسه
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

بعد الموقف الي صار لمشاعل هذي اول لحظه تكون لوحدها وبدت تفكر في طلال وضحكت
لما تذكرت الموقف
مشاعل" مسكين اكيد الحين معصب ,,, وبطته الي يقول عنها اكيد قال لها عن السالفه ,,,
والا مسكينه ماتدري ,, مسوي عندها انه الولد القوي الي محد يقدر يهزه مسكين,, الحين
بس انام وانا مرتاحه ,,, واصلا بعد هالموقف ماتوقع انه اصلا يفكر يطلع من الفشيله
تذكرت ان حسين دق عليها 7 مرات لما كانت نايمه في بيت ساره
اخذت موبايلها ودقت على حسين
مشاعل: هلا حسونه
حسين:هلا بالنصابه
مشاعل: ليش نصابه؟
حسين:خويتك ماردت علي والا بس عطيتيني رقمها تسكيته؟؟
مشاعل: لالا انا قلت لها ماترد عليك ,, لاني كنت نايمه عندها ومانبي نخرب السهره
حسين:اه يالبجيحه بعد تقوليها بوجهي المهم ماعلينا كانت عندي اخبار لك عن خوينا طلال
مشاعل: ايش قول؟؟
حسين:مو انا اخرب السهرات ماارح اقول
مشاعل: حسينوه بتقول والا شلون
حسين:لا
مشاعل: عادي اصلا خلاص الموضوع مايهمني 
حسين:شلون؟؟
مشاعل: اليوم انتقمت منه وماراح اقول لك شلون
حسين:احلفي
شاعل: والله
حسين:ايش صار ؟؟؟ قولي لاتتغلين
مشاعل: اول قول الي عندك 
حسين:مو خلاص مايهمك؟؟؟ والا عشش في القلب وبنا قصور ؟؟؟
مشاعل: والله انك سخيف اقول لك اكرهه تقول في القلب
حسين: مابعد كره الا محبه والا؟؟ بس الولد يستاهل فلوس.. وشكل.. واسلوب.. ورجل .. 
يعني صراحه مايعيبه شي ,,,كامل والكامل وجه الله ... الا انه مايطيقك بس
مشاعل بنتباه وتركيز: ايش عرفك؟؟
حسين:ابد امس سولفت انا وياه وحكى لي عنك
مشاعل: ايش قال؟؟
حسين: قال انه مايطيقك وانه اذا طلع وشاف سيارتك يرجع للبيت وانك شينه مره وثقيله دم
مشاعل عصبت: من زينه هو عاد مصدق نفسه احسن اليوم سويت فيه حركه اسمع ايش 
سويت وبدت تحكي له كل شي
حسين: هههههههههههههه ,, وربي انك مجنونه ياليتني كنت هناك اشوف ,,, بس عموما ترى
الكلام الي قلت عنه كذب اصلا الولد ماكلمني ولااعرفه الا من بعيد امس رحت عنده مع
واحد من الشباب قلت بشوف بيته والله مشالله الولد كاش ومؤدب ومحترم غريبه يسوي 
معك كذا
مشاعل: يالنصاب تكذب بعد كل هذا علشان تعرف السالفه يالملقوف ,, المهم قول لي ماصار
شي هناك؟؟؟
حسين: لا عادي شباب ومجتمعين ايش الشي الي ممكن يصير
مشاعل: يعني جو بنات شي
حسين: لالا الولد واضح عليه مو راعي هالحركات ابد ,,, يمكن فيه واحده يحبها ,, بس 
واضح الولد مو راعي ابد حركات الغزل والهبال,, علشان كذا انا مستغرب 
مشاعل: ايش عرفك ان فيه وحده يحبها؟؟؟
حسين:هذا الي همك؟؟؟ اقول ترى سلمان يسال عنك شكلك ساحبه عليه حرام عليك ترى 
سلوم يحبك لا تصيري ثقيله عليه
مشاعل: ايش جاب طاري سلمان الحين انا اسالك عن طلال
حسين: ميشو ماتلاحظي انك مهتمه فيه بزياده تبين اجيب لك رقمه
مشاعل: الشرهه مو عليك الشرهه على الي يسولف معاك
حسين: ادري انك ماتقدري تزعلي علي لاني سكرتيرك وماتقدري تستغني عن خدماتي الشبابيه
مشاعل: لاتصير واثق مره ,,, اصلا انا خلاص نويت اترك كل الي اعرفهم خلاص مليت من
المكالمات
حسين: والله باين السناره غرزت ,,, طحتي ياميشو ولا احد سمى عليك ,, اقول انسي الولد
ترى والله مايصلح لك ابد
مشاعل: يووووووووه باي بس انت سخيف وتفسر الامور على كيفك
حسين: اوكي باي باي بس بتدقين علي وانتي تعترفين بحبك له ادري
مشاعل: باي
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره ايام الاسبوع عاديه من الجامعه للبيت ومشاكل ام سلطان الي ماتخلص ومن البيت 
للجامعه 
مشاعل قلت طلعاتها وبدت شوي تنتبه لدروسها لان الامتحانات قربت
دق موبايل مشاعل المتصل حسين
مشاعل:الو
حسين:هلا براعيه الالو
مشاعل: هلا والله كيفك
حسين: سلمان ماخلاني انام ولاارتاح بس قلقان عليك ,, ردي وريحيني منه
مشاعل: انا قلت له عندي اختبارات مايقدر؟؟؟
حسين:المهم ماعلينا غريبه ماصرت اشوفك تدوري كثير ايش عندك؟؟؟
مشاعل: مليت قلت اخذ فتره نقاهه ههههههههههه
حسين: نقاهه والا خايفه من بعض الناس؟؟؟
مشاعل مو فاهمه قصده: بعض الناس ؟؟؟؟؟ 
حسين: علينا ,,, طلال,,, لو تشوفيه كل يوم بالعليا احس انه يدورك ,,, والله شكله بيقتلك
مشاعل: من جدك انت اخاف انا من هالاشكال اصلا مايهز شعره مني 
حسين: طيب اذا انتي مو خايفه اطلعي اليوم 
مشاعل: واذا طلعت وهو مو موجود كذا ماراح استفيد لامذاكره ولا اثبت لك اني مو خايفه منه
حسين: لا تخافي سيارته قدامي معه واحد وشكلهم يدورون يرقمو يعني ماتوقع يرجعوا بدري
مشاعل: يرقموا مو انت تقول انه مو راعي هالحركات؟؟؟؟
حسين: مدري يمكن فطرتي قلبه هههههههههههههه
مشاعل: اوكي انا طالعه بس خلك قريب منه علشان0 ماجلس ادور عليه
حسين: انتظرك ميشو لاتطولي
مشاعل: باي
ولبست مشاعل في ظرف 10 دقايق وطلعت من البيت
مشاعل بعد ماوصلت العليا والزحمه قالت ادق على حسين اشوف وينه
حسين: هاه وينك ؟؟؟
مشاعل: انا عند ستار بوكس العليا وينك انت؟؟
حسين: انا ورا حبيب القلب
مشاعل: حبيب القلب بعينك ,, انت باي شارع
مشاعل كانت متحمسه تبي تشوفه يمكن علشان تقهره بعد الحركه الي سوتها فيه ويمكن شي
ثاني بس الي تعرفه انها من اخر مره شافته فيها وهي ماتفكر الا فيه
حسين: الو الو وين رحتي
مشاعل: معاك ,, ايه وين قلت لي 
حسين: تعالي تقاطع الثلاثين مع الضباب بسرعه
مشاعل: اوكي اذا وصلت دقيت
وقفت ميشو عند توتي كوفي وكان المكان مره زحمه كله سيارات وقالت ادق على حسين 
اشوف وينه ورفعت الموبايل بتدق بس سمعت بوري سياره,, التفتت لقت حسين ياشر لها ,, 
فتحت الشباك
حسين: هلا والله ايش عندك كل يوم تحلوين
مشاعل: هههههههههه ياملحك بس مين معاك
حسين: معاي واحد لازم تعرفي كل اخوياي ,,, مو معقوله انتي ياميشو لهدرجه تغاري علي
حتى من اصحابي؟؟؟
مشاعل: انا اغار عليك انت,,, ليش خلصوا الشباب؟؟
حسين:ههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: ماودك ترد على موبايلك انا اتصل
حسين:ايه ايه مانتبهت ,, يالله ميشو حتى اتصال تتصلي علي مايكفيك اني قدامك خلاص
خنقتيني بهالحب
مشاعل: حسينوه ايش فيك اليوم صاير لعقلك شي,, رد يادرج
رد على موبايله وقفل الشباك
حسين: ياغبيه طلال جنبك ويسمع كل شي ,, حبيت اقهره ,, لانه مبين عليه متحمس يبي يسمع
مشاعل: احلف وينه
حسين: السياره الي على يمينك بس مو الفراري طالع بسيارته الثانيه ترى مو مضلله بس 
لا تلتفتي الحين علشان مايحس اننا نتكلم عنه
مشاعل: اوكي باي
قفلت واستنت شوي والتفتت
لقته يطالعها ارتبكت شوي من المشاعر الي حستها جد كانت مشتاقه تشوفه حست نبضات 
قلبها بدت تسرع حست قلبها بيطلع من صدرها نفسها تبتسم له وتقول خلنا ننسى الي راح ... 
بس المشكله هي ماتعجبه ويكرهها مو معقوله تذل نفسها له ,, واكيد بعد الي سوت له 
مستحيل يفكر فيها
رجعت طالعت لقته يحاسب عن الكوفي الي طلبه له ولصاحبه
مشاعل: يالله ,, يابخت الي يحبها ,,, اكيد اسعد وحده بالدنيا,, شلون ماتكون مبسوطه وفيه 
كل معاني الرجوله ... لو انا حبيبته تكفيني بس عيونه ,, يابختها خويته
بعد مادفع الحساب طالع طلال مشاعل واشر للفلبيني على سياره بنات كانت واقفه جنب طلال
والبنات كانوا كاشفين ويطالعوا طلال وخويه
انتظرت ميشو تبي تشوف ايش راح يصير ,,, رجع الفلبيني لطلال وتكلم معاه ,,, وابتسم 
طلال للكلام اللي قاله الفلبيني واخذ موبايله طلال وكانه يتصل او يمكن يرسل رساله ,, 
لاحظت مشاعل ان وحده من البنات كانت تطالع موبايلها وكأنها تنتظر شي
مشاعل خافت ان اللي في بالها يكون صح ان طلال يرقم البنت
البنت الي كانت بالسياره طالعت طلال وابتسمت واشرت له انها خلاص وصلها الرقم
مشاعل"يعني كان يرسلها بالبلوتوث رقمه الحقير مسوي اخلاق طيب"
طالعته لقته يطالعها وهو ماسك ضحكته,,, فتحت شباكها وقالت له
مشاعل: الله لايعمينا اذا تبي ترقم اعرف مين تختار مو هالشينه الي ماتعرف الحلا
طلال: يمكن تكون شينه ,, بس احلى منك. وابتسم
مشاعل: انت اصلا مغرور وشايف نفسك وهذي الشينه كفوك صدق الطيور على اشكالها تقع
طلال: ههههههههه صادقه لاني ماوقعت عليك لانك مو من اشكالي ,, بس اهنيك على خويك
باين عليه خرووف تتحكمي فيه زي ماتبي
مشاعل تذكرت ان حسين موجود وتمنت ينقذ الموقف ماودها تدخل في مشاكل مع طلال
طلال: اسمعي يابنت الناس
مشاعل: خير
طلال: بليز اذا شفتيني تخيلي اني مو موجود وانا كمان نفس الشي ,, خلاص اخذتي بثارك
المره الي فاتت ,, وماتوقع بينا كلام ,,, علشان كذا خلينا نتحاشى بعض احسن
اتفقنا
مشاعل حست بحزن ماتدري ايش سببه يمكن علشان يطلب منها انها تبتعد عنه,, اشمعنا انا مايبيني ,,, ليه
مشاعل: اتفقنا ,, بس مو اذا شفتني بمكان تتميلح عندي اوكي
طلال ابتسم ابتسامه استهتار ورفع حواجبه: ابشري ماراح اتميلح على قولتك ,, تبين شي ثاني؟؟؟
مشاعل: ايه 
طلال حس انه عطاها وجه : خير
مشاعل: لاترقم صاحباتي اوكي
طلال: وليش انا اي بنت برقمها لازم اسالها اذا تعرف مشاعل او لا؟
ايش عرفه باسمي ... الحين تاكدت انه يعرفني قبل
مشاعل: كيف عرفت اسمي؟؟
طلال: الي يسال مايتوه .. وانتي اشهر من نار على علم
مشاعل: ايش قصدك مشهوره؟؟؟
طلال: انتي اعرف بنفسك.. اسمعي مشاعل انا مو فاضي لسوالفك خلاص مثل ماتفقنا
مشاعل: اوكي لي الشرف اني اتجاهلك,,, واصلا ماراح اطلع الايام هذي ارتاح عندي اختبارات
كانت تبي تتكلم معاه باي موضوع يمكن تخف حده التوتر الي بينهم
طلال: الله يوفقك .. مع السلامه
مشاعل: باي
ابتعد طلال بسيارته البنتلي وهي تطالعه 
مشاعل" يالله ليش انا حريصه عليه ابي اطلعه من راسي مو قادره"
حسين كان يدق ويدق ,,, التفتت جنبها لقته واقف بسيارته معصب ويأشر على موبايله
ردت عليه وهو متضايقه
حسين: خلاص اذا هو جنبك تصفطيني على جنب؟؟
مشاعل: خلاص اصلا اتفقنا اننا مانكلم بعض وكل واحد يتحاشى الثاني
حسين: وليش تقوليها بمراره
مشاعل: حسين 
حسين: هلا
مشاعل: احس اني مقدر اشوفه يرقم بنات ... مقدر اسمعه يكلم اي بنت ,,, احس الغيره بتذبحني
مقدر اشوفه ومااكلمه ...مقدر اشوفه وماحط عيني بعينه
حسين: يالله كل هذا وانا مدري,,, كل هالمشاعر ماطلعتيها الا لهذا,,, والله الي منتي لاقيه منه ريق حلو
مشاعل: حسين الله يخليك اوقف معاي
حسين: والله ياميشو ماتوقعت انك رومانسيه لهدرجه
مشاعل: حسين قول له اني ابيه بليز
حسين: وكرامتك يالمجنونه
مشاعل: حسين شسوي ... طيب جيب لي رقمه وانت ماعليك
حسين: مشاعل فكري زين بالموضوع لاتتسرعي يمكن يردك وهذيك الساعه بتكرهي نفسك
مشاعل: تتوقع يرفضني؟؟
حسين: لا انا متاكد
مشاعل: ايش اللي يخليك متاكد؟؟
حسين: نظراته لك وكلامه معاك.. لو يبيك كان رقمك اول مره شافك فيها
مشاعل: حسين يمكن هو يعرفني لانه يعرف اسمي
حسين: اذا هو يعرفك انا ابصم لك على المليون انه ماراح يتعرف عليك
مشاعل: ليش انشالله
حسين: ببساطه بيعرف انك مغزلجيه واكيد ماراح يدخل نفسه في متاهات مع وحده تعرف
غيره 10000000 واحد
مشاعل: حسين حرام عليك انا مو كذا
حسين: اجل انتي ايش ؟؟ ماتكلمي؟؟ ماتعرفتي على نص الشباب الي يدورا اذا ماكنوا كلهم
تتوقعي يكلمك ليه علشان انتي حلوه؟؟؟ فيه غيرك حلوات ... علشان اسلوبك معاه؟؟؟ انتي
شفتي شلون تعامليه .. بالله قولي لي ليش يكلمك؟؟؟
مشاعل تتكلم وصوتها مبحوح كانت العبره تخنق صوتها: حسين ,,,بعدين اكلمك
وغطت وجهها بالطرحه وهذي اول مره تسويها ماكانت تبي حسين يشوف دموعها 
وقتها عرف حسين انها كانت جاده بكلامها وانه اكيد جرحها بس حسين يحب مشاعل كصديقه
ولازم يصارحها ماوده يكذب عليها
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
وصلت البيت وهي شبه منهاره تفكر ايش الي خلاها تكلم شباب وتتعرف على هذا وذاك
يمكن وضعها في البيت او يمكن تبي تحس انها مرغوبه ,, وفيه شباب يتمنوها ...طيب كانت
حياتها ماشيه حلو لحد ماطلع طلال ,, اشمعنا طلال ,, يمكن علشان هو غير الشباب,,, ماكانت
تهمه او تحرك فيه شي... يمكن... ليش ماتعتبره مثل اي واحد,,, لانه حسسها انها ولاشي وهذي
اول مره تحس بهالاحساس ,,, اكيد هذا السبب الي خلاها تتعلق فيه ,, بس مجرد ماتتعرف
عليه اكيد راح يكون مثله مثل غيره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في سياره طلال
عبدالله: اقول شفت خوي مشاعل
طلال: ايه ايش فيه
عبدالله: ماعرفته
طلال: لا
عبدالله: هذا الي سالتك عنه بالمجلس 
طلال باستغراب: كان عندي بالمجلس
عبدالله: ايه شلون مانتبهت له, قلت لك ان فيه ناس يجوك وانت ماتدري عنهم ,, شكله هو
الي عطاها معلومات عنك,, لما اقول لك لاتدخل مجلسك ناس ماتعرفهم تسمع كلامي
طلال: صادق والله ... بس غريبه شلون دخل مجلسي اكيد يعرف احد من العيال
عبدالله: ايه شكله يعرف ابو خليل لاني شفته يسولف معاه
طلال: ماعلينا خله يقول لها اي شي انا مو خايف من شي,,, بعدين خلاص انا حددت موقفي
معاها وماظنها بتضايقني او تفكر فيني حتى
عبدالله: اشك ,,, انت ماشفت لما رقمت البنات كيف كانت بتاكلك بعيونها,,, تدري لو انا
ماعرف شخصيتها كويس,,, كان قلت انها تحبك
طلال: هههههههههههههههه حب مره وحده والله كلمه الحب اشوفها سهله على لسانك
عبدالله: لو انت شفتها كان قلت اكبر من هالكلمه
طلال: يمكن تكون انقهرت لاني مارقمتها وهي متعوده انها تترقم دايما علشان كذا حست بالغيره
من البنات بس حب ماتوصل ابد
عبدالله: بصراحه البنت هذي احس حتى ابوها ماتحبه
طلال: بعكسي احس عندها مشاعر ماتملكها اي انثى ,, بس محتاجه من يفجرها
عبدالله يتكلم بخوف: ومن الي بيفجرها لايكون انت بس؟؟
طلال ضحك على خويه الي خاف: يمكن ليش لا ههههههههههه
عبدالله: اقول بس خلك بعيد عن الشر وغني له
طلال: تدري من كثر ماتهاجموها بديت ارحمها
عبدالله: اقول ترى طاريها يحسسني بالاشمئزاز غير السالفه تكفى
طلال: احلى يااشمئزاز , ليش حامل؟؟
عبدالله: هههههههههههههههههههه , ايش دخل الحمل يالدلخ
طلال: مدري عنك ,, تدري ابو عابد حسيت في عيونها كلام كان ودي اسمع ايش تبي تقول
عبدالله: طلال,, انت الي عندك كلام تبي تقوله ,,, قول وخلصني,, تبيها؟؟؟
طلال: مجنون انت ,, ولا افكر حتى ,, اول شي انا مشغول بالمؤسسه ,, وبعدين مع امي واخواتي
الي مو قادرين يتأقلمون هنا ,, تعرف احنا عايشين برا وتعودنا على بيتنا هناك والبيئه والناس
هناك غير هنا يمكن انا قدرت اتاقلم لاني اجي هنا كثير علشان المؤسسه بس هم لسى ,, وبعدين
لو فكرت احب مستحيل احب البنت هذي لسببين اول شي انا مااثق فيها ثانيا مستحيل اخون غسان 
عبدالله: بس غسان انتهت العلاقه بينهم من زمان
طلال: ادري بس كانت خويته بيوم من الايام
عبدالله: افهم من كلامك انك كنت مفكر بالموضوع
طلال: اممممممممم يمكن لو كانت الظروف غير يمكن ,, بس في هالاوضاع مستحيل
عبدالله: الحمدلله انه مستحيل,, مدري ليش البنت هذي عندها سحر اي واحد يشوفها يحبها
طلال: المشكله ياعبودي المظاهر دايما خداعه
عبدالله: ماعلينا البنات الي شفناهم هاه رقمتهم
طلال: ههههههههههههه ايه ارسلت لهم الرقم ناقص
عبدالله: مجنون ليش؟
طلال: انت عارف اني ماحب ارقم بس كنت ابي اقهر مشاعل,,, بشوف ايش راح تسوي
عبدالله: وتقوم تنقص رقم كان عطيتهم رقمي انا ياشيخ
طلال: مره ثانيه انشالله اذا شفت مشاعل اعطيهم رقمك 
عبدالله: وليش انت ماترقم الا اذا شفتها
طلال: تدري عبودي احب نظرتها لما تشوفني ارقم غيرها
عبدالله: الله يستر شكلك بتقلب غسان الثاني
طلال: لاتقارني بغسان ,, يمكن غسان ماعرف شلون يوصل لقلبها 
عبدالله: وانت ناوي توصل انشالله
طلال: قلت لك البنت ماتصلح لي بس مومعنى كلامي اني ماقدر اوصل لقلبها
عبدالله: مصدقك انك تقدر بس الله يخليك فكنا من المشاكل اخاف بعدين هي الي توصل لقلبك
طلال: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تبطي
ورفعوا على صوت الاغاني وكملوا مشوارهم
============================== ===================
============================== ====================
============================== ==================

----------


## mrboch

مشكوووووووووووه
انتظر القصه بأحر من الجمر

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

العفوووووووو

وهذي التكمله

الجزء الخامس


مشاعل بدت تحس احاسيس غريبه اول مره تحس فيها تجاه اي شخص ,, تعرفت على شباب 
كثير ارتاحت لبعضهم,, والبعض كرهتهم,,, يمكن بعضهم حبوها بصدق,, واكيد البعض كانوا
يكذبوا عليها ,,, من ناحيتها ما كانت تعتبر المكالمات غير تسليه وتضيع وقت ومايهمها اذا
فيه شخص يحبها وهي تخدعه ,, المهم انها تتسلى ,,, وماهمها ايش تترك من اثر في حياه الشاب
الي تكلمه ,,, بس بعد ماطلع طلال بحياتها ,,, حست باحاسيس مشوشه ماتعرف هي حقد والاتملك
يمكن علشان ماحسسها انه يبيها وهذي اول مره واحد يطنشها,, حست المفروض تتملكه,, بس
الكلام الي قالته لحسين مايدل الا على (حب)
مشاعل" انا لازم مااشغل نفسي به,,, اهم ماعندي الحين اني اركز على دراستي مابي احمل مواد
لان ورانا سفره ومابي ابوي يحرمني منها ,, اما موضوع طلال راح اخليه للايام ,, وهي كفيله
انها تنسيني واحد اسمه طلال "
اول ماقالت هالكلمه حست الم في قلبها ,, هنا طرا على بال مشاعل الف سؤال وسؤال ليش
لما افكر اني انساه احس اني مقدر ,,, نزلت دمعه من عينها ,,, كانت خايفه من الي يصير لها
خافت من تطور مشاعرها بهالسرعه
فتحت المسجل يمكن تقدر تنسى طلال ,,, اشتغلت اغنيه اليسا (حكايتي معاك ) طرى على بالها طلال
وبدت انغام الموسيقى تملى الغرفه وحست بالحنين والشوق لطلال مع انغام هالاغنيه الرومنسيه
وبدت اليسا تغني ,, بس مشاعل حست انها هي اللي تغني لطلال لانها حست الكلمات كانها
تطلع من قلبها
((في اول الحكايات حكايتي معاك ,,,بقى لي زمان واخدني هواك,, وجوى في قلبي ليك ايام مابتتنسيش))
تذكرت اول مره شافت طلال وش الاحاسيس الي حست فيها صح انها كانت مجرد اعجاب بس شلون الحين بدت تطور
وهم مابينهم شي شلون لو صار شي ايش راح يصير لها
((واخر الحكايات حكايتي معاك خلاص حبيت وانا اتحبيت وعايشه معاك كاني اول مره اعيش))
تخيلت نفسها في الزفه تنزف في يوم عرسها على طلال
يالله قديش هالاحساس حلو ان طلال يكون لها لوحدها وهي له وماتفكر ابد بغيره يكون فارسها وهي انشالله تكون جاريته المهم تكون معاه
غمضت عيونها وهي تستمتع بنغمات الموسيقى وقطع عليها صوت الباب
مشاعل: مين
الخدامه: مدام يور موبايل
مشاعل: مشاعل تذكرت انها لما رجعت من برا تذكرت انها نست موبايلها تحت بالصاله
فتحت لها الباب واخذت الموبايل ,,, شافت الاتصالات ومن بينها رقم اخوها مشعل ,,
غريبه مشعل ايش يبي بهالوقت,, اتصل عليه
مشاعل : الو
مشعل : هلا ميشو
مشاعل: هلا والله ,,و اخيرا تذكرت ان عندك اخت
مشعل : لا انا كنت فاقد الذاكره ,, المهم تعالي الحين الحقيني
مشاعل وبان الخوف في صوتها: مشعل ليش ايش صار خالتي فيها شي؟؟
مشعل : خالتك ,, لاحبيبتي انا الي فيني ,, خالتك بتذبحني تعالي بسرعه
مشاعل: ههههههههه اوكي جايه ,, الله يعنين على مشاكلكم,, مدري بدوني شلون تمشون حياتكم
مشعل : عن الهذره تعالي بس
مشاعل: يله جايه باي
مشعل : باي
نزلت مشاعل من غرفتها لقت بالصاله ام سلطان جالسه لوحدها ,, غريبه مو طالعه اليوم
الاربعاء ومو من عادتها تجلس بالبيت لانها كل اربعاء تروح لاهلها
مشاعل: السلام عليكم
ام سلطان:.............
مشاعل: عليكم السلام
ام سلطان: ...............
مشاعل: ترى رد السلام واجب ,, بس علشان اعلمك,, بس براحتك اذا ماتبي تردي
ام سلطان: غريبه نزلتي من قوقعتك ,,, اكيد بتطلعي ,, لانك يابرا يابغرفتك
مشاعل: لا بروح للناس الي يحبوني وانا احبهم
ام سلطان تطالع مشاعل بحقد: كفوك
مشاعل: تصدقين اشتقت لخالتي ام مشعل ,,, اليوم الي مااشوفها فيه مااعده من عمري
ام سلطان: الله يقصر عمرك انتي وياها انشالله
مشاعل: انتي قبلنا انشالله, بعدين تعالي ليش مارحتي لاهلك ,,, ههههه ولامايبونك
ام سلطان: تخسين ,,, ومالك شغل اروح والا ماروح
مشاعل: لا قلت اذا تبين احد يونسك ,,, ممكن انادي الخدامات يسولفوا معك لاني مايشرفني اسولف معاك 
ام سلطان: وانا بعد مايشرفني ,,, لاني ماحب اسولف مع بنات منحرفات
مشاعل عصبت منها ايش قصدها بمنحرفه بس سوت نفسها انها مو مهمته: طيب يامؤدبه ياام وجهين باي
ام سلطان: الله لايسلم منك مغز ابره
مشاعل: ايه ام سوسو نسيت اقول لك تبين اقول لخالتي حبيبتي ام مشعل شي ,,, يعني انك مثلا تكرهيها ,,, او تغاري منها ,,, لان الناس يحبوها اكثر منك
هههههههههه تصدقين اني ارحمك احيانا ,,, فيه ناس يعزموا ام مشعل وانتي لا تدري ليه,,,
لان محد يحبك هههههههههههه
ام سلطان: صدقيني مايهموني هالناس لانهم مو من مستواي
مشاعل: هههههههههه مو من مستواك حلوه هذي,,, ليش انتي نسيتي نفسك قبل تتزوجي ابوي ,, كنت حافيه منتفه ,,, وابوي الي رزك
ام سلطان: تخسين ,, انا من يومي وانا معززره مكرمه في بيت اهلي
مشاعل: هههههههههههههه ,, لاتكذبي علي انا عارفتك زين وفاهمتك اكثر من نفسك,, يالله بس خالتي ام مشعل بنت ناس ومو مشفوحه مثلك ,, ماشالله متعوده على العز قبل ما تتزوج ابوي
ام سلطان انقهرت وحقدت على مشاعل الي دايما تذكرها بعيشتها ببيت اهلها وتعايرها بفقرها: هذا انتي بنت العز وماتربيتي ,, ايش فادتك فلوسك
مشاعل: اذا تعتبريني ماتربيت فانتي ماتسبيني تسبي ابوي ,,, وماودك يدخل ويسمع كلامك
ام سلطان: تهدديني ,, تدري لو ابوك سمع كلامك لي صدقيني ماراح يصير لك خير
مشاعل: تدري يله بس انا بروح لحبيبتي ام مشعل ,, بصراحه مابي اضيع دقيقه من عمري معك
وطلعت ماخلت ام سلطان حتى ترد
كان بيت ام مشعل وبيت ام سلطان فلتين بجنب بعض مايفصل بينهم شي وكانت ميشو لما تبي تروح لبيت ام مشعل
مايحتاج تلبس عبايه لان مافيه احد برا الي السواقين وهي مو متعوده تتغطى عن السواقين
دخلت مشاعل بيت ام مشعل وسمعت صراخ مشعل
مشاعل: السلام عليكم
ام مشعل ومشعل: عليكم السلام
مشاعل: شفيكم اصواتكم واصله اخر الشارع
مشعل: الحقيني ميشو محد يقدر يساعدني الا انتي
مشاعل: ايش صاير
مشعل: امي تبي تزوجني
مشاعل: هههههههههههه بس والله قلت لايكون احد مات بس
مشعل: ايه امي تبي تموت العزوبيه ,,, وهذا مايكفيك
مشاعل: هههههههههههههه ,, مشعل لاتبالغ
ام مشعل: قولي له ذبحني ,, الي بعمره تزوجوا وجابوا عيال ,, مشعل ابي اشوف عيالك قبل اموت
مشاعل: الله يطول عمرك انشالله وتشوفي عيال عياله
مشعل: يمه ايش عرفك يمكن اكون عقيم
ام مشعل: اعوذ بالله فال الله ولافالك
مشاعل: طيب مشعل انا عندي لك حل 
مشعل : تكفين الحقيني به
مشاعل: تزوج زواج مسيار هههههههههههههه
ام مشعل: مشاعل انهبلتي,, لاتحطين الفكره براسه ,, وش مسياره ,, نبيه يعرس عرس المسلمين
مشاعل: هههههههههههه ,, هذا الحل الي يرضي كل الاطراف
مشعل: والله ماعندي مانع ,, بس انتي الي تخطبين لي
مشاعل: ههههههههههه ,, لا والله تفشلني بعد مابقى الا هذي اخوي يتزوج مسيار,, طيب مشعل خلني ادور لك بنت الحلال
واذا ماعجبتك خلاص لاتتزوج,, ايش قلت
مشعل: اوكي تخيلوا اني شفتها وماعجبتني ... خلاص انتهت المشكله
ام مشعل: مشيعل ,,, انت في بالك بنت قول لي وانا اخطبها لك ,,, ان كانت بنت ناس ومتربيه ماعندي مانع
مشعل: ايه يمه ودي اتزوج وحده رقاصه ,, واذا ماخطبتوها لي ماراح اتزوج
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههههه مين لاتكون فيفي عبده
ام مشعل: هو حرمه واسمها فيصل
مشاعل ومشعل استغربوا ايش جاب طاري فيصل
مشاعل: يمه ايش دخل فيصل في فيفي عبده
ام مشعل: مو فيفي دلع فيصل ,, انتي تنادين اخوك فيصل فيفي
مشاعل ومشعل: هههههههههههههههههههه
مشعل: لايمه هذي فيفي عبده وحده مزيونه يمه وترقص عند الرجاجيل الله لايخزينا ,, بس يمه تراها عجيز تصلح لك ,, يمكن تعلمك الرقص ,, تصيرين ترقصين عند ابوي ,, وتدلعينه
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,, لالا مقدر اتخيل خالتي ترقص
مشعل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه, لا وتخيلها تهز خصرها بالشيله الي لابستها
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
ام مشعل: وجعن يوجعكم ,,, انهبلت ارقص انا عقب هالعمر
مشعل: اي عمر توك شباب ,,, انا لو القى وحده ربع جمالك لاتزوج على طول
مشاعل: ايه خالتي ماشلله عليك ,, بس ناقصه شويه ميك اب ,,, ايش رايك نروح للصالون اليوم ,, والله لاخلي ابوي يسعبل لما يشوفك
ام مشعل ابتسمت بخجل: انهبلتي انتي مير يامشاعل ,,, الحين احنا نتكلم عن مشعل ,,, وقلبتوا السالفه علي
مشاعل تبي تنقذ مشعل: هاه خالتي ترا بكره بحجز لك ,,, ونروح انا وياك ومنها ابوي عندك بكره ,,, خليه ينهبل
ام مشعل من الحيا ماقدرت قامت :الشرهه مو عليكم ,, على الي يجلس معكم
مشاعل ومشعل: ههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: مشعل ,,انا حبيت اصرف خالتي ابي اكلمك بجديه شوي
مشعل: احلى ياجديه
مشاعل: مشعل لاتاخذ الامور كلها مزح ,, مشعل انت كبرت ولازم تتزوج ,,, مشعل لازم تستقر
مشعل: يالله ميشو,, جتنا امي الثانيه
مشاعل:صدقني لو احنا مانحبك ماكان اهتمينا اذا تزوجت ولا لا
مشعل: مشكورين بس انا مرتاح كذا
مشاعل:طيب اسمع انا عارفه انك خايف من خالتي تخطب لك وحده شينه وتتوهق ,,, شرايك تخلي هالموضوع
علي,, انا ادور لك وحده فيها كل المواصفات الي تبيها,, ايش قلت
مشعل: لالا فكينا صاحباتك بزرات انا ابي وحده اصغر مني ب5 سنوات اقصى حد مابي
بزر اربيها من جديد
مشاعل: مشيعل ايش قصدك انا بزر
مشعل: يعني
مشاعل: طيب مشكور بس لاتخاف ماراح ازعل ,,, بخلي الزعل بعدين لما توافق
مشعل: طيب اسمعي انا موافق تخطبين لي بس بشرط
مشاعل:اشرط وتدلل 
مشعل: يؤؤؤ لهدرجه متحمسه,, والله شكلك تبي تفتكين مني
مشاعل: اف اخيرا فهمت ههههههههه 
مشعل: هههههه طيب شكرا
مشاعل:ماقلت ايش الشرط 
مشعل: ماتخطبين لي لحد ماشوف صوره البنت ,, مابي اروح اخطبها بعدين اشوفها وماتعجبني ,, بعدين تتحطم البنت
مشاعل: والله الثقه ايش عرفك يمكن انت ماتعجبها 
مشعل: لا حبيبتي واثق الخطوه يمشي ملكا
مشاعل: هههههههههه طيب ياملك ,,, خلاص الاسبوع هذا انشالله تكون عندك الصور 
مشعل: صور؟؟ انا قلت ابي وحده ماقلت ابي 4
مشاعل: يمكن لما تشوف البنات تغير رايك وتطق لك 4 مره وحده ههههههههه
مشعل: والله مو شينه
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههههه 
مشعل: بس زي ماقل لك ابي وحده ما تقل عن 25
مشاعل:انشالله اوامر ثانيه 
مشعل: لا الشكل مايهم ,,, اهم شي تكون دينه ,,, وبنت ناس ومتربيه,, اممم بس مو تجبين لي وحده مقشع
مشاعل:يعني ماتثق في ذوقي؟؟؟ 
مشعل: بصراحه لا
مشاعل: مشعلوه ترى خذت وجه تلاحظ 
مشعل: لاوالله هذا وجهي من زمان ,,, لاتتبلين 
مشاعل:هههههههههههههههههههه 
مشعل: ههههههههههههههههه
دخل سعود 
سعود: ايش عندكم تضحكون
مشعل: ياخي سلم اول
سعود : السلام عليكم
مشاعل:عليكم السلام 
مشعل: عليكم السلام
مشاعل:سعود بارك لمشعل بيتزوج 
سعود والفرحه شقه وجهه: لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول يش ,,, الف الف مبروك بتطس من وجهي وتفتح لي المجال اخيرا
مشاعل:هههههههههههه لابس عنده شروط ,,, ادع ربك اننا نلقى له وحده تنفع لي والا قول ياسعود على الهنوف السلام هههههههه
سعود: فاله الله ولافالك ,,, ايش المواصفات الي تبيها طال عمرك علشان اقول الهنوف تدور لك
مشعل: لا شكرا انا عندي سكرتيرتي ميشو,,, بصراحه مااثق في خويتك
سعود: مالت عليك لك الشرف انها تدور لك ,, بس ماتستاهل
مشعل: عاد شوف انا قلت لميشو دورو على اقل من مهلكم ,,, ايش ورانا 
سعود: لاااااااااااااا ميشو يرحم والديك ,, عجلي ,,, ترى الهنوف ذبحتني كل يوم واحد جاي يخطبها وتهددني اذا ماجيت
بتتزوج ,,, تكفين خلصينا من هالدب,, تراه واقف لي مثل العظم بالبلعوم
مشاعل:هههههههههههه وانا اقول ليش صوتك متغير هاليومين من هالعظم الي ناشب 
سعود: هاهاها بايخه
مشاعل : ياعمري يامشعل ,, احسك شخص غير مرغوب فيه 
مشعل: الشكوى لله تجي انشالله ام سامي وتدلعني
مشاعل وسعود صرخوا صرخه وحده: سااااااااااااامي
مشعل: بسم الله ايش فيكم ايه سامي,,, ولدي انشالله بسميه سامي ,,,اذا مو عاجبكم الاسم خلاص هونا من العرس
مشاعل: ايه هون احسن لك,,, اصلا استحي اقول ولد اختي اسمه سامي
سعود: لالا يرحم والديك خليه يسميه ياشيخه مو سامي انشالله جربان بس يخلصنا يتزوج
مشعل: ايش قصدك تبي الناس ينادوني يابو جربان
مشاعل: ههههههههههههه , تصدق لايق عليك , خاصه هالحبوب الي طلعت بوجهك ,, شكلها حبوب شياب لان ماتوقع حبوب الشباب تطلع فيك شيبت عليها ههههههه
مشعل: ايه والله ميشو مدري شفيني طالع لي حبوب هالايام ,,, لازم اعالج اخاف ام سامي ترفضني اذا شافتها
سعود: هي بس على الحبوب ,,,, الله يستر ماتردك بس,, ميشو دوري له وحده عمياء يمكن ترضى فيه
مشعل: ماتدري ان العمياء احاسيسها تكون اقوى لانها تعوض عن حاسه البصر يعني مثلا حاسه الشم تكون اقوى
واخاف تشم ريحتي ترفضني
سعود: لاتخاف اذا رحت تشوفها انا الي بحممك
مشاعل ومشعل :هههههههههههههههههههههههه
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
يوم السبت كانت واعده اخوانها تمشيهم ,,,,وطلعت معاهم ,,, ومشتهم وودتهم للملاهي وعشتهم
ورجعتهم للبيت كانت الساعه وقتها 11 
في الصاله كانت ام سلطان جالسه
ام سلطان: خير انشالله مرجعه عيالي 11 ماتدرين انهم عندهم مدارس والى تحسبين عيالي
ماوراهم احد مثلك لاحسيب ولارقيب,,, ترى انا عايشه ما مت اذا مت سوي الي تبين,,, والا
خلاص امك ماتت تحسبين الناس مثلك ؟؟؟
مشاعل تذكرت امها وحست شلون هي وحيده بدونها ,,, صح ان علاقتها بام سلطان مو حلوه
بس جرحها ان ام سلطان تعايرها بموت امها
طلعت غرفتها وهي تبكي
توضت وصلت ودعت من قلبها على ام سلطان ودعت لامها ان الله يغفر لها ويسكنها الجنه
حست بوحده ماحست فيها قبل ,,, "ياليتك يمه معاي ,, يمه انا محتاجه لك,,, صح ان ام مشعل
ماتقصر معاي بس محد يقدر يعوضني عنك,, الله يغفر لك"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الاختبارات مابقى عليها الا 3 اسابيع وتنتهي سنه من الدراسه 
مشاعل كانت في المستوى الرابع يعني كذا تكون قطعت نص المشوار مابقى الا اربع مستويات
وتفتك من هالجامعه ,, واكيد ماراح تشتغل ,, ابوها ماهو مقصر عليها,, بس هي هوايتها الرسم
كانت تفكر تدخل في معارض ,, وتعرض لوحاتها ,, نفسها تكون رسامه مشهوره ,, كانت الفن يجري
بدمها ,,, حتى ان ابوها مصمم لها غرفه بالبيت خاصه للرسم ,,, ووقت الفراغ تروح ترسم
كانت جالسه بغرفتها تتصفح مجله فواصل ,,, دق موبايلها
مشاعل: الو
ساره: اهلين
مشاعل: هلا حبيبتي سارونه كيفك؟
ساره: تمام انتي كيفك؟؟
مشاعل: تمام
ساره: وينك اليوم بالجامعه دورتك قالوا انك طلعتي وموبايلك كان مقفل اكيد متمشكله مع سلمان ع شان كذا مقفله موبايلك
مشاعل: ههههههههه , قديمه انتي اي سلمان
ساره: يالله والله انك نذله ,, تعرفتي على احد وماقلتي لي
مشاعل: لالا ماتعرفت لاتخافي,, اصلا الايام هذي مالي خلق اكلم احد لاسلمان ولاغيره
ساره: ليه مشاعل فيه شي ؟؟؟ صار لك شي بالبيت؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا والله ماصار شي .. بس بيني وبينك مليت من المكالمات .. وبعدين الاختبارت جايه
ساره: علينا الاختبارات ؟؟؟ قولي بس ايش فيك؟؟؟
مشاعل: والله ياسارونه مدري احس مانبسط لما اكلم ,, مو زي اول,,, احس اطفش بسرعه,, يمكن مليت من الي عندي
ساره: طيب ايش رايك نطلع اليوم نغير جو من زمان ماطلعنا ,,, مسويه انتي هالايام دافوره
مشاعل: هههههههههه ,, اي دافوره ,, انا خايفه احمل ماده ,, والله ان يذبحني ابوي
ساره: لا انشالله ماينخاف عليك ماشالله 
مشاعل: الله يسمع منك
ساره: قلبي اليوم بطلع انا وحنان,, شرايك تطلعي معانا؟؟
مشاعل: وين بتروحوا؟؟؟
ساره: والله مدري ,,, تعالي معانا غيري جو البيت ميشو بليز لاترديني
مشاعل: متى راح تطلعوا؟؟؟
ساره: تقريبا 7 ,, خلاص ميشو انتي موافقه,, بمرك 6ونص باي
مشاعل: اسمعي ط..
طوط طوط طوط
مشاعل"الوصخه قفلت بوجهي"
رجعت دقت عليها لقتها مقفله موبايلها
مشاعل" يله خليني اغير جو البيت شوي لي فتره ماطلعت"
نزلت مشاعل لغرفه الرسم تحاول تضيع وقت لما تمرها ساره 
من طبعها مشاعل لما ترسم تحب تشغل موسيقى هاديه وتبدا ترسم احتارت ايش ترسم
شغلت الاغنيه الي تحبها والي تذكرها بطلال
فكرت ليش ماارسم طلال صحيح اني ماتذكر ملامحه بدقه بس بحاول وبدت ترسم وترسم
وهي حاسه بالحنين له صورته قدامها والاغنيه الي تحبها تجمعت الدموع بعينها وقفت رسم
وجلست على اقرب كرسي وغمضت عيونها تخيلت كيف بتكون حياتها مع طلال لو تزوجوا
تخيلت ان عندها 4 توائم من طلال تخيلت مشهد
مشاعل: يالله طلال اولادك ذبحوني ... يعني انا امهم وانت مو ابوهم.. شيل واحد معاي
طلال: لا حبيبتي انتي امهم,, انتي الي لازم تشيليهم,, انا مسؤول بس عن اكلهم,,, والا نسيتي 
اني الرجال
مشاعل: انت اناني
طلال: وانتي طماعه ,, تبيني اخذ اكثر من دور بالحياه ,, دور الام والاب
مشاعل: اوووووووه طلال الحليب خلص روح جيب حليب
طلال: ارسلي السواق انا اطالع مباراه
مشاعل: يوووووه انت زوجي والا السواق
طلال: السواق زوجك هاه.. انا اوريك 
ولحقها وهي تركض في البيت ... دخلت غرفتها وسكرت الباب وصار يضرب الباب 
وفجاءه قامت من احلام اليقظه الي كانت عايشه فيها على صوت طق خيف ع الباب
مشاعل: مين
فيصل: انا ميشو افتحي شوفي سلطان ضربني
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرتها ساره الساعه 7
نزلت مشاعل ولما طلعت تفاجاءت ان السياره مو سياره ساره كانوا طالعين بسياره حنان
مشاعل: السلام عليكم
حنان وساره: عليكم السلام
ساره: ميشو ايش هالورقه الي معاك
مشاعل: ماراح اخليك تشوفيها هنا بالسياره ,, خلونا ننزل اي كوفي نجلس فيه واخليك تشوفيها
حنان: لا بنات خلونا ندور
مشاعل: بنات والله مصدعه مالي خلق ادور ,, خلونا نروح كوفي وبعد صلاه العشاء ادق على سواقي 
يمرني وانتوا اطلعوا تمشوا
حنان: اوكي صادقه اصلا المغرب ماتكون الشوارع زحمه,, طيب وين تبوا نروح اي كوفي
مشاعل: ايش رايكم في تي قاردن
ساره: يله اي مكان متحمسه ابي اشوف الي معاك.. طيب قربي لي ايش فيها
مشاعل : بلا لقافه ,, بس انا متاكده انك بتنصدمي
ووصلوا الكوفي ونزلوا
ساره: يله جلسنا عطيني الي معاك بسرعه مقدر استنى
مشاعل: لا اول خلينا نطلب 
حنان: يوووووووووه ميشو بلا دلع
مشاعل: هههههههههه طيب طيب لا تاكلوني
فتحت مشاعل الورقه الي معاها كانت كبيره ومطويه ورابطتها بشريطه بينك ,, فكت الشريطه
وعلى طول طاحت الرسمه 
حنان وساره: اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لللللللللللللللله
حنان: من هالحلو,, لايكون اخوك؟؟
ساره منصدمه: طلال
مشاعل: هاه شرايك ؟؟؟ نفس شكله؟؟؟
ساره: بصراحه احس انه قدامي
حنان: تكلموا مين طلال ؟؟ اخوك ميشو؟؟؟
مشاعل: امممم يعني
حنان: شلون يعني يااخوك والا لا
مشاعل: يعني واحد يقرب لي
حنان: يالله مره يجنن
ساره: اذكري الله 
حنان: ماشالله بس ميشو احسه كانه ممثل اجنبي
مشاعل: ايه هو صناعه اسبانيه تركيب سعودي ههههههههههههههههه
ساره وحنان : هههههههههههههههههههههه
ساره: شلون رسمتيه ؟؟ عندك صورته؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا بس انتي عارفتني شاطره بالرسم بالذاكره.. يعني حاولت اتذكر شكله ,, وهذا الي طلع معاي
ساره: ميشو لازم تشوفها الدكتوره بالجامعه والله على طول بتنجحك
مشاعل:هههههههههههههههههههههه .. علشان رسمتي والا الي جوا الرسمه
ساره: بصراحه كلهم ههههههههههههههههه
حنان: اقول متزوج؟؟؟
مشاعل عصبت: خير ايش دخلك لايكون بس مخططه عليه
ساره تغمز لحنان: حنونه لاتجين ممتلكات ميشو ,,, تراها مثل القطوه ماتحب الي يجي عيالها
واذا احد فكر يجي عيالها تاكل عيالها ولاتخلي احد يلمسهم
حنان: خلاص هونا ماله داعي بكره يموت الولد هههههههههههههه
ساره ومشاعل: ههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد ماخلصوا قرروا حنان وساره يكملوا وناستهم بالدوران اما ميشو اتصلت على سواقها
يمرها بالكوفي ,,, مالها خلق تدور ,, والحاله هذي مو جديده عند مشاعل تجيها فتره تكره الطلعات
بس ترجع بعدين لحالتها,, وهالشي ماخلى ساره وحنان يستغربوا من تصرفها
بس مشاعل كانت تتحاشى تطلع ماتبي تقابل شخص كانت خايفه انها لما تشوفه تضعف ,, وخاصه انها
حست بتطور كبير في مشاعرها تجاهه,, وخايفه ماتقدر تتحكم في نفسها ,,, يكفي انها للحين قويه
وقادره تكبت رغباتها,, ولازم تستمر لحد ماتنساه
مشاعل كانت في الطريق لبيتها غرقانه في بحر من الافكار 
اما ساره وحنان فهم غرقانين في (التميلح)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وصلت مشاعل للبيت وكانت ام سلطان وابوها جالسين بالصاله قررت تسلم على ابوها لان 
مالها خلق تلبس قناع الطيبه قدام ابوها ,, ملها خلق المجاملات ,, والكلمات الحب الي تقولها لها ام
سلطان سلمت على ابوها وباست راسه وسلمت على ام سلطان واعتذرت منهم لان عندها مذاكره
دخلت غرفتها ,,, غيرت ملابسها ,,, وفتحت التلفزيون ,,, كان فيه فلم (فورتي ير اولد فيرجن)
الفلم كان كوميدي عن رجل اعزب عمره 40 يخجل من النساء ,,, واصحابه يحاولوا يطلعوه من عزلته
ضحكت من قلب ,, حست ان اخوها فهد عنده نفس المشكله 
قطع انسجامها رنه الموبايل
مشاعل: هلا حسين
حسين بحزن: هلا ميشو
مشاعل: حسونه,, ايش فيه صوتك؟؟؟ خرعتني
حسين: ميشو ابي فزعتك
مشاعل: من عيوني ,, بس ايش فيك؟؟؟
حسين: ميشو انا في ورطه ومحد يقدر يساعدني الاانتي... ميشو انا تعرفت على وحده من 
3 سنين ,,, ومدري شصار لها يرد اخوها على موبايلها
مشاعل: ههههههههههههه, احسن
حسين: ميشو لاتضحكي .. احر ماعندي ابرد ماعندك 
مشاعل: طيب واذا ,,,,, يمكن اخوها موبايله مفصول هههههههههههه
حسين: يووووووه ميشو,, لالا مره وانا اكلمها قفلت بسرعه ومن بعدها واخوها يرد
مشاعل: يعني المطلوب؟؟؟
حسين: ابيك تدقين على موبايلها وتطلبيها
مشاعل: طيب هات رقمها ,, بس لحظه اذا كلمتني ايش اقول لها
حسين: قولي لها انك مشاعل ال.. هي على طول بتعرف انك من طرفي
مشاعل: طيب وبعدين ايش راح تستفيد
حسين: اعرف ايش فيها
مشاعل: طيب عطني رقمها
دقت ميشو على البنت
مشاعل: الو
: نعم
مشاعل: السلام عليكم
: عليكم السلام,, من انتي
مشاعل: انا مشاعل صاحبه العنود,, مو هذا موبايلها
: لا,, غلطانه
مشاعل: غريبه ,, متاكده ان هذا رقمها ,, مين انت
: انا واحد
((شكل الولد مغزلجي))
مشاعل بدلع: تصدق حسبتك ثنين ,, اخلص بس بتنادي البنت والا لا؟؟؟
: ليش مو راضيه تصدقين ان هذا مو رقم العنود,, بس اصير العنود لعيونك
مشاعل: مشالله عليك, ايش تشرب ع الصبح دمك خفيف
: حليب نياق
مشاعل: ااااااااااااااااااااااه يامصلك,,, اقول بتعطيني العنود والا اقفل؟؟؟
: قلت لك انا العنود
مشاعل: هاي العنود كيفك؟؟؟
: تمام ,, هلا والله بصوت الغزال
مشاعل: ليش انت سامع صوت الغزال؟؟؟احس حدك صوت الضب
: اكيد عندنا مزرعه كلها غزلان
مشاعل: ايه عاد انتم شكلكم غزلانكم شغالات هههههههههههههههههههههه
: هههههههههههه ,, مقبوله ممكن نتعرف ياقمر 
مشاعل: اقول شوي واطلبك طيب
: لاتطولين ياقمر
طوط طوط
مشاعل ماقدرت تتحمل مصالته
دقت على حسين
مشاعل: حسينوه ,,, ايش هالي مخليني اكلمه,,,, مو طبيعي
حسين:ليش؟؟؟
مشاعل:جالس يغازل,,, حتى ماعنده اسلوب
حسين: طيب مانادى العنود
مشاعل:لا يقول هو العنود
حسين: يالله اكيد صار لها شي ,, اجل ليش اخذ موبايلها
مشاعل:والله مدري عنك,,, بس انا الي علي سويته
حسين:ميشو تكفين طلبتك
مشاعل:ايش؟؟؟
حسين:كلميه كم يوم يمكن تقدري تعرفي ايش صار
مشاعل:مستحيل هذا لو اكلمه 5 دقايق رجعت كل اكلي ,,,, لالا مستحيل
حسين: تكفين طلبتك ,,, لو انتي طالبه مني شي وربي ماردك,,, تكفين ميشو ماعمري طلبت منك شي
مشاعل: طيب طيب لاتبكي,,,, بس اسمع هي مكالمه وحده ولو ماقال لي شي ماراح ادق
حسين: طيب انتي بس كلميه
مشاعل: اقول حسين يقول عندهم مزرعه كلها غزلان جد؟.؟؟؟
حسين:ههههههههههههه والله عندهم حوش كله غنم هههههههههه
مشاعل:هههههههههههههههههههه
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مشاعل (اضطرت)تكلم اخو العنود (حاتم)على امل تعرف اي شي عن العنود علشان اعز 
صديق لها حسين ماكانت تبي حسين يزعل عليها لان له معزه ,,, تغليه مثل اخوانها,,, ويكفي
انه متفهم,,,وهو الانسان الوحيد الي تقدر تحكي له كل شي يخصها,,,, ولاممكن تخبي عنه 
اي شي,,, حتى هو تعرف عنه اشياء مايعرفوها اخوياه,,,, كانوا اكثر من اخوان,,, بس 
مسكله حسين فالها مع مشاعل يعني مخليها تكلم وتطلع ولاعمره نصحها ,, يمكن لانه مراهق
وعنده كل شي (قدام) كان عمره 18,,, اصغر من مشاعل بسنتين
قفلت مشاعل من حاتم الي استمرت مكالمته 45 دقيقه ,, بس حست انها 45 سنه
استعدت للنوم وقفلت الانوار والابجوره ,,, طبعا هي متعوده قبل تنام تخلي موبايلها على 
السايلنت ,, كانت الغرفه ظلام ,,,, حست بنور ياشر في غرفتها,,, طالعت موبايلها لقت فيه 
رساله وصلتها فتحت الرساله لقتها من ساره وكتبت فيها
"ميشو انا سويت حاجه مدري هي غلط او صح بس تاكدي انا ما سويتها الا لاني احبك"
استغربت مشاعل" مجنونه ساره ايش فيها اكيد غلطانه بالرساله كانت بترسلها لاحد وبالغلط
ارسلتها لي ,,, بس لا اسمي مكتوب فيها؟؟؟؟"
جتها رساله ثانيه من ساره
"ميشو انا بقفل موبايلي وبكره ماراح اجي للجامعه,,,بصراحه خايفه منك ,,, المهم انتظري اتصال راح يجيك بعد شوي"
مشاعل" انهبلت ,, ايش فيها قامت تخبط بالحكي؟؟؟ بدق عليها اشوف ايش قصتها"
دقت لقت كلامها صدق ,,, ساره قفلت موبايلها
استنت الاتصال الي تحكي عنه ساره ماحد اتصل ,,, رجعت موبايلها على الصوت ,,, وقفلت النور
واستعدت للنوم
مشاعل" سخيفه ياسارونه مسويه بتخوفيني ,,, تشوفين بتروحين مني وين"
جاها مسج 
مشاعل" اكيد هذا سويره ,, اف منها ماراح تخليني انام"
فتحت المسج لقته رقم غريب وكان مضمون الرساله
"صباح الخير مشاعل انا اسف اني ازعجك بهالوقت بس حبيت اشكرك على الرسمه بصراحه
روعه تسلم ايدك (طلال)"
يمكن كلمه انصعقت شويه ,, لاشعوريا راحت تركض تدور الرسمه بكل مكان مو لاقيتها 
على طول اتصلت على ساره موبايلها مقفل,,, اتصلت على حنان ,,, والحمدلله موبايلها مفتوح
ظل يدق ويدق ومحد يرد
ارسلت رساله لحنان
"لو سمحتي حنان ردي ابيك ضروري"
جتها رساله من حنان
"ميشو انا مالي شغل سارونه هي صاحبه الفكره ,, اذا عندك كلام كلمي سارونه,,,انا كنت 
رافضه بس هي اصرت,,, ميشو والله انا مالي شغل"
مشاعل مو فاهمه اي فكره واي خرابيط,,, طلال كيف عرف رقمها,,, وشلون عرف بالرسمه
,,,, لالا سارونه ماتسويها,,,,,,, ووين الرسمه كانت معاها,,,,وايش قصه المسج ,,,, معقوله
طلال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارسلت مشاعل للرقم الي ارسل لها الرساله
"مين انت؟؟"
ارسل لها مسج
"ليش كم طلال تعرفي ؟؟ وكم طلال رسمتي صورته؟؟؟ شكلهم كثير!!!!"
حست انه مقلب
ارسلت له مسج
"ايش السالفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟"
ارسل لها
"ممكن اكلمك لاني مو شاطر بالمسجات؟؟ اذا انتي فاضيه"
هنا مشاعل خافت وحست الموضوع جدي ,,,لو ماكان طلال ماكان تجرأ يقول لها انه بيتصل
اكيد وقتها بتكتشف انه مقلب,, بس الي يرسل المسجات واثق من نفسه
ارسلت له
"انا فاضيه"
ثواني ودق نفس الرقم ,,, كان قلب مشاعل بيوقف من الخوف ,,, معقوله طلال يدق عليها؟؟
ردت عليه
مشاعل بلهفه: الو
طلال:صباح الخير
عرفت انه هو على طول لان محد يملك هالصوت العذب الا طلال الي عذبها
مشاعل بنعومه: صباح النور
طلال: ليش مانمتي وعندك بكره جامعه؟؟؟
مشاعل: اممممم كنت بنام ,,, بس مسجاتك ماخلتني انام
طلال:......................... .
مشاعل: .........................
طلال:......................
مشاعل: بتطول ساكت؟
طلال: وليش انتي ماتحكي؟
مشاعل: انت الي عندك كلام مو انا ,,, ابي اعرف ايش قصه الرسمه؟؟
طلال:يعني ماتعرفي؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا وربي, سارونه ارسلت لي مسج غريب وقفلت موبايلها,, وحنان مو راضيه ترد
طلال بكل ادب: اول حاجه انا اسف اني ازعجك بالهوقت,,, انا ادري ان عندك جامعه الساعه 9
مشاعل انصدمت وقاطعته: ايش عرفك؟؟؟؟
طلال بخبث: مو صعب علي اعرف اي شي عنك
مشاعل ارتبكت طلال يكلمها واول مره بدون مشاكل ,,, وكان صوته هادي 
مشاعل: طلال
طلال:سمي
مشاعل: ممكن تحكي ايش صار
طلال: انا ححكي بس انتي تقاطعيني ... اذا وعدتيني انك تسكتي لما اخلص كلامي .. راح اقول لك كل شي
مشاعل بنعومه وكانت فرحانه انها تسمع كلامه : وعد
طلال: اليوم شفت صاحبتك ساره ,,, وبالصدفه كان معاي واحد من الشباب ,,, المهم ان 
صاحبتك كلمته وقالت ابي اسلم ,,,,على صاحبك طلال,, وبعد ماسلمت عليها ,, قالت لي معي امانه لك
وابتسم طلال:والامانه كانت الرسمه,,, وكانت خايفه اني اخذها معاي لانها كانت خايفه تفقديها
وطلبت مني ارجعها,, بس بصراحه ماقدرت ارجعها تعرفي لي؟؟؟
مشاعل حست بغصه من الربكه وطلع صوتها مخنوق: ليه؟؟؟؟
طلال: لانها اعجبتني ,,,, بصراحه توني اعرف اني وسيم
مشاعل حست بخيبه امل كانت تتوقع يقول لها لانك انتي رسمتيها
طلال:بصراحه مشالله عليك جد فنانه ,,, بس كيف تذكرتي شكلي ,, وخاصه انك ماشفتني كثير
مشاعل تجرأت: انا مانسيتك من اول يوم شفتك فيه وانت شكلك ماغاب عني ولا لحظه
طلال:......................... .
مشاعل:.......................ا نحرجت من الكلام الي قالته وندمت حست انها تسرعت
طلال: مشاعل شرايك اخليك تنامي علشان تصحي بكره
مشاعل ندمت على كلامها ,, ايش راح يقول عنها: اوكي ,, وانت اكيد عندك دوام؟؟؟
طلال: دوامي الساعه 8
مشاعل: يالله مجنون,, وللحين مانمت ,,,, الساعه 1 ونص
طلال: مو رسمتك مو مخليتني انام
مشاعل بخجل: ليش؟
طلال: مدري بس احس اني مقدر اشيل عيني عنها
مشاعل تضحك: ههههههه لهدرجه معجب بنفسك؟؟
طلال: لا عندي النسخه الاصليه,, الي هي انا ,, بس الرسمه فيها شي حلو غير النسخه الاصليه
مشاعل: ايه انت مو حلو بس انا حاولت لما رسمتك اخفي عيوبك هههههههههههههه
طلال: لالا مو على الحلاوه ,,, يمكن الايد الي رسمتها فيها سحر يخلي الشخص مايقدر يشيل عينه عنها
مشاعل انحرجت وصار وجهها احمر ,, كانت دايما تسمع كلام غزل ومدح بس ماكنت تهتم 
بس طلال اي كلمه يقولها تهز مشاعل مهما كانت بسيطه,,, الكلام مو بحلاته ,, لا اكيد بالشخص الي يقوله
مشاعل: .................. ماكانت تقدر ترد اول مره تحس بفرحه مالها حدود كان نفسها تصرخ
طلال ابتسم: فيه ناس خدودهم صارت حمر,,, ناس اول حرف من اسمهم ميشو
لااااااااااااااااا خلاص مشاعل انجنت بعد يدلعها اول مره تحس ان كلمه ميشو تجنن
طلال: خلاص بقفل لايغمى عليك
مشاعل: لا تخاف الشينات مايغمى عليهم
كانت تبي تذكره بالكلام الي قاله لها
طلال: اكيد علشان كذا انا امدحك لانك شينه ,, احاول ارفع معنوياتك
ماحست مشاعل بالزعل من الكلام الي قاله ,,, يمكن علشان هو معاها وهذا يكفيها
طلال: اوكي مشاعل ,,, انا اسف اذا طولت عليك ,,, بس جد انا شاكر لك على الرسمه ,,,واحلام سعيده
اكيد راح تكون احلام سعيده بعد ماسمعت صوتك
مشاعل: لاعادي اصلا انا اسهر كل يوم,,, وبخصوص الرسمه انا اسفه اني رسمتك بدون مااستاذن
طلال: لالا انا متبرع بوجهي ,,, الي يبي يتدرب عليه ماعندي مانع
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلال: مشاعل
مشاعل: هلا
طلال: تعرفين ان ضحكتك جنان
مشاعل:.....................((ا نحرجت وماقدرت ترد))
طلال: مشاعل الساعه متاخره ,,, اذا ماصحيت بكره بدعي عليك
مشاعل: تبيني اصحيك؟؟؟
طلال: لالا شكرا انشالله انتي الي تصحي
مشاعل: لا مو مشكله اذا تبي اصحيك وارجع انام
طلال: لالا انا عندي الي يصحيني ,,, اهم شي انتي اصحي,,,لاتطنشي الجامعه
مشاعل: اوكي تصبح على خير
طلال: وانتي من اهل الخير
مشاعل:باي
طلال: باي
قفلت مشاعل وراحت ركض لغرفة الملابس وقفلتها وصاااااااااارخت باعلي صوتها خافت تصحي اهلها
رجعت لسريرها
" مو قادره اصدق ان طلال داق علي لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااا,,, ساره وربي احبك
,,, لو انا عارفه ان هالرسمه لها هالتاثير الحلو,, كان رسمته من زمان,,, سارونه خدمتيني خدمه
العمر ,,,, عمري ماراح انسى لك هالموقف,,,,,,,,,,,, بس ايش قصده لما قال عندي الي يصحيني؟؟
اكيد هذي بطته الي يقول عنها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مو مهم ,,, اهم شي انه كلمني ,,, طيب بيدق بكره,,,
والا بس مجرد شكر على اللوحه وخلاص,,,,,, يالله طلال والله احبك ,, احبك ,, احبك,, من بعد
ماماتت امها مافرحت فرحه قد فرحتها اليوم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صحت الساعه 7ونص على صوت المنبه لانها تصحى قبل المحاظره بساعه ونص ,, لزوم الكشخه
كانت مره تعبانه,, فيها نوم.,,, اخرت الساعه للساعه 8
مشاعل" ساعه تكفيني البس"
وكملت نومها ,, والساعه 8 دق المنبه 
مشاعل" اوووووووووووووووووووه فيني نوم,, بلا جامعه بلا هم"
قفلت المنبه وكملت نومها
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
العصر كانت في الصاله تحاول تتصل على ساره الي ذبحتها ماترد ,, اكيد خايفه
مشاعل ارسلت لها مسج
"سارونه ,, من قلبي اشكرك على الي سويته,, سويتي حاجه انا ماكنت بتجرا اسويها
بليز ردي بقول لك ايش صار"
ومثل ماتوقعت ساره دقت علطول
مشاعل:الو
ساره بخوف:هلا
مشاعل:بصراحه انتي بايخه وبزر على هالحركه تدرين انه دق يضحك ويقول مصدقه انك تعرفي ترسمي
ساره مصدومه: احلفي,,, شلون ,, لما اعطيته الرسمه ,,, كان منجن عليها ,, يقول مره تجنن
مشاعل: هذا الي صار ,,, يله ايش تبريرك للي سويتيه,, وين اودي اجهي الحين اكيد كل الناس عرفوا
ساره:ميشو لاتكبرين الموضوع ,,, ترى محد عرف الا هو وصاحبه
مشاعل:لاوحضرتك ,,, شغاله تاخذي ارقام,, حتى خويه اخذتي رقمه
ساره: مين قال لك؟؟؟
مشاعل:مو مهم بس انتي خنتيني
ساره:ميشو قسم بالله ماسويت كذا الي اني حسيت انك منجذبه له ,,, ماودي اشوفك تفكرين فيه
وماقدر اسوي شي
مشاعل:تدرين انك احسن خويه بالدنيا
ساره منصدمه: مو فاهمه الحين انتي زعلانه والى فرحانه
مشاعل: والله انا مو فرحانه الا بطير من الفرحه
ساره: يله انقلعي المفروض تشكريني مو تهزئيني
مشاعل:اووووووووه سارونه شسوي احبك.... تدري امس جلسنا نسولف ربع ساعه
ساره: مشالله حاسبتها
مشاعل:شلون ماتبيني احسبها
ساره:هاه قولي ايش حكيتوا فيه وايش صار
مشاعل قالت لساره كل شي
مشاعل:الاتعالي انتي الي احكي لي شلون عطيته الصوره
ساره: ابد امس لما طلعت مع حنونه بالصدفه شفته وتعرفين خويتك شويت تميلح عند خويه 
رقمني ودقيت علطول وقلت له يالله عطني طلال بسلم عليه ,, خويه خاف ايش عرفني بطلال
قلت لالا خوي وحده من البنات
مشاعل:هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ساره:المهم ,,, وكلمته وسلمت عليه,, هو كان منجن ,, ماعرفني اول شي لاننا بسياره حنونه
,,, قال لي مين انتي,, قلت انا خويه مشاعل,, قال مشاعل مين,,, قلت له تبي كلمه السر,,,
تخيلي ايش قلت له كلمه السر
مشاعل:ايش؟؟؟
ساره:ههههههههههههههههههه الكيكه
مشاعل:هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه
ساره:هو مات ضحك,,, قلت عرفتها ,, قال اكيد احد مايعرف ام الشر,,, قلت تراها تسلم عليك
مشاعل:متى قلت لك سلميني عليه
ساره: انتي عاد لاتدققي مره,,, المهم قال الزبده ايش تبي ,,, قلت له عندي لك امانه تدري ايش قال
مشاعل:ايش؟؟؟؟
ساره: قال لا مابي اماناتكم خليها لك ,, قلت والله شي يخصك,, وبالموت وافق ,,واحنا عند الاشاره
عطيته الرسمه ولما فتحها انجن ,, قال لي من وين جبتيها ,, قلت له قول اول مين الي رسمها
انصدم لما قلت له كذا ,,, قلت له عموما هذي لوحه مسروقه من غرفه مشاعل بدون ماتدري 
وبليز لاتقول لها شي لانها بتذبحني ,,و انا شفتها قلت لازم تشوفها انت تعرف هذا وجهك,,, وحقوق الوجه محفوظه
اخاف بكره ترفع قضيه ملكيه على صاحبتي,, مات ضحك,, وماصدق انك رسمتيها ,,, بس لما شافني اترجاه مايقول لك شي
.. استغرب ايش الي يخليك ترسمين صورته,, ضحكت وقلت لك انا اعز وحده من صاحباتها ماعمرها
رسمتني ,, وانت رسمتك,, عاد انت شاطر وتفهمها ,, اكيد لك مكان عندها كبير,,, وقتها تعرفي ايش قال لي
مشاعل:ايش ,, والله احس بتجيني سكته قلبيه من كلامك
ساره:سلامتك ,, المهم قال اوكي الموضوع بيني وبينك بس الصوره انا ابيها,, قلت تكفى اذا سالتني ايش راح اقول لها
قال عطيني رقمها وانا استاذن منها ,, هو لما قال عطيني رقمها انا ماصدقت خير وعطيته ,,وبس
مشاعل:سارونه انا خايفه مايدق اليوم
ساره:امممم انتي طيب دقي,, هو بدا ودق ,, انتي عليك الباقي
مشاعل:مجنونه تبيه يقول عني مشفوحه
ساره:والله بكيفك ,, بس لو انا مكانك والله لازعجه ,, تدرين ميشو لما اشوف طلال مااتخيل الا
انك زوجته
مشاعل:الله يخليك لاتعيشيني احلام ,,, اصدقها بعدين واتحطم
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
طلال كان المغرب طالع من البيت بيمر واحد من اصحابه,, اخذ الموبايل ودق على يزيد خويه 
الي رقم ساره صاحبه مشاعل
طلال: هلا يزيد
يزيد: هلا والله اخبارك
طلال:تمام , انت شلونك
يزيد: تمام ,,, شخبار الدوام
طلال: والله ماشي الحمدلله ,, اقول يزيد ماكلمت ساره اليوم
يزيد: الا والله توني مقفل منها
طلال: ماقالت لك شي عن مشاعل
يزيد: لا ,, ليش ماكلمتها
طلال: كلمتها امس بالليل
يزيد: تبي ادق عليها اسالها عنها
طلال: لالا بس ماتدري اذا هم طالعين مع بعض
يزيد: لا ماقالت انها طالعه معها اظن بتطلع مع خويتها الي امس كانت معاها
طلال: غريبه ماراح تطلع مشاعل معهم
يزيد: والله مدري بس ماقالت تبي ادق اشوف مين بيكون معاها
طلال: لالا خلاص بس انت لاتجيب لها سيره اني سالت عن مشاعل
يزيد: ابشر 
طلال: يله تامر شي
يزيد: سلامتك
طلال: يزيد تكفى العيال لايدرون اني كلمت مشاعل
يزيد ضحك: لاتشيل هم
طلال: ايه عاد مو تمسكها علي تهددني
يزيد: ههههههههههه كانك تقرا افكاري
طلال: ايش طلعني معاك لو كنت لحالي كان اصرف
يزيد: لو انا مو معك كان البنت ماعبرتك ,, ماطيحها الا رمش عيوني
طلال: زين انك عارف ان احلى مافيك رموشك والا انت مقشع ههههههههههههههههه
يزيد:مقشع بعينك ,,,, يله بس لايكثر ,, ضف وجهك
طلال: ابشر طال عمرك 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الساعه 1 وطلال مادق
مشاعل" اكيد متصل يشكرني وانا فسرت الموضوع غلط,, عشت احلام ورديه ,,وتخيلت ان ممكن يكون شي حلو
بيننا ,, ليش مافهمت لما قال لي فيه احد يصحيني ,,, اكيد قصده افهمي ان عندي وحده مابي
اخونها بس انا الغبيه الي مافهمت"
مشى الاسبوع ومشاعل تنتظر طلال الي مافكر حتى يتصل
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاختبارات اسبوعين وتبدا,,, خلاص المحاظرات انتهت وكل البنات يستعدون للاختبارات
مشاعل نظمت وقتها ,, تصحى 5 الفجر وتبدا تذاكر لما 9بالليل وطبعا فيه اوقات استراحه
للفطور والغداء والعشاء,, ابتعدت عن حتى صاحباتها,, ماتبي تحمل مواد لانها كانت خايفه 
من ابوها,, صح انه معطيها حريتها,, بس بالدراسه لو حس انها مقصره,, راح يزعل
,,, الاشخاص الثلاثه الي مابعدت عنهم حتى بفترت الاختبارات هم صاحبتها ساره لانها ماتقدر
يمر يوم ماتسمع فيه صوتها ,,, واكيد حسين اللي تغليه مثل ساره,, واكيد حاتم اخو العنود
الي اجبرها حسين انها تكلمه يمكن يقول لها شي عن العنود
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كانت مشاعل نازله تفطر بغرفه الاكل والكل طبعا نايم
سمعت احد دخل عليها توقعت انه وحده من الخدامات لان اكيد مافيه احد بيصحى الساعه 8 
الصباح سمعت صوت مشعل
مشعل: السلام عليكم
مشاعل :عليكم السلام هلا والله ايش عندك اليوم صاحي ,, ترى اليوم خميس ,, والا تعودت 
على القومه ((خافت لما شافت ملامحه,, كان شبه منهار))
مشعل بارتباك: مشاعل حبيبتي ,, ابوي شوي تعبان وبالمستشفى من امس بالليل خفت تعرفي امس وتخافي
مشاعل تصارخ: بابا لااااااااااااا ايش فيه قولي لي يامشعل انك تمزح
مشعل: اذكري الله الوالد مافيه الاالعافيه بس تعرفين السكر مرتفع شوي ,,, وانشالله اليوم
والابكره بيطلع
مشاعل: احلف انه بيطلع,, احلف انه مافيه شي,, مشعل تكلم قول انك تكذب
مشعل: يالله بصراحه ندمت اني قلت لك,,, قلت اكيد مشاعل هي العاقله صرتي اجن منهم
مشاعل: اجن منهم؟؟؟ يعني خالاتي كانوا عارفين وانا اخر مين يدري
مشعل: بصراحه مابغيت اصحيك بالليل علشان اقول لك خبر مثل هذا
مشاعل: ليش تعتقدون انه ابوكم ومو ابوي ولا خلاص علشان امي ماتت ,, انا صرت وحده زايده في هالبيت
يكون في علمك يامشعل هذا ابوي مثل ماهو ابوك,,, واذا امي ماتت انا موجوده... وانا اول وحده
المفروض تعرف ,,, انت واخواني عندكم امهات الا انا ,,لو ابوي صار له شي بكون وحيده
مشعل: اعوذ بالله مشاعل ايش صار لك ابوي انشالله بخير,, وبعدين احنا وين رحنا نسيتي اننا اخوانك
مالك حق تقولي هالكلام
مشاعل: بعد عني ,,,اصلا كلكم تكرهوني ,, ابوي وين باي مستشفى
مشعل: مشاعل استهدي بالله والبسي عبايتك وانا بوديك
مشاعل: مين قال لك اني بروح معاك ,,, الحمدلله عندي سواقي وماني محتاجه لك
مشعل: مشاعل اذكري ربك لاتخلي الشيطان يلعب بعقلك ,,, روحي البسي وانزلي انا استناك
مشاعل: قلت لك ماراح اروح معاك بتقول لي وين المستشفى والا اتصل على سعود يقول لي
مشعل: خلاص هدي نفسك هو بالتخصصي واذا ماتبي اوديك براحتك ,,, بس مشاعل هدي نفسك
والله الموضوع مايستاهل ,,, والله الوالد مافيه شي
مشاعل: اكيد مافيه شي مو كلكم حوله,,, بس انا بالبيت مرتاحه ونايمه ,,, اهم شي عندكم ان تطلع
صورتي عند ابوي اني انا الانانيه اللي مااهتم فيه,, ترى هذا ابوي مثل ماهو ابوكم
مشعل: مشاعل اكيد انجنيتي ,,, ايش هالكلام,, انتي عارفه اني مستحيل افكر هالتفكير,, هذا جزاي الي خايف عليك
مشاعل: شكرا لاتخاف علي ,,, الله لايحدني لك
وراحت تركض لغرفتها واخذت عبايتها وراحت للمستشفى
اول مادخلت غرفه ابوها لقته صاحي وحواليه خالاتها واخوانها الا هي ,, ارتمت بحظن ابوها
مشاعل وهي تبكي: بابا محد قال لي ,,, بابا الله يخليك لاتروح وتخليني,, انا مالي الاانت,, بابا لاتروح مثل ماما
ام مشعل: اذكري الله يامشاعل,, الحمدلله ابو مشعل بخير وبصحه ,,, وانشالله بكره يطلعونه
مشاعل تتكلم بحقد: انتي تطمنتي عليه ,, بس انا لا
انصدمت ام مشعل من رد مشاعل الي عمرها ماكلمتها بهالهجه
اما من جهه ام سلطان فكانت الفرحه مش سيعاها على قوله المصريين ,, اول مره تحس ان العلاقه بين مشاعل وام مشعل متوتره
قررت مشاعل انها تنام عند ابوها وماحد يقدر يكسر كلمتها لانهم كانوا خايفين من ثورتها
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صحت مشاعل من النوم على صوت الممرضه الي دخلت الساعه 5 تقيس لابوها السكر والضغط
طلعت من الغرفه بعد ماشافت مليون اتصال من ساره الي اتصلت ع البيت وعرفت من الخدامات 
انهم بالمستشفى كانت تبي تطمن على ابو مشاعل ,, كلمتها وطمنتها عليه
بعد الدكتور ماشافه قرر انه يطلعه بس اكيد بعد مااعطاه اوامر ,,, انه ماياكل شي فيه سكر
ولا احد يزعله او ينرفزه ,,, وانه يتبع الحميه ,,وكانت مشاعل تسمع كل شي يقوله الدكتور
علشان تمنع ابوها منه
طلعت مشاعل مع ابوها من المستشفى ,,,واكيد اخذهم مشعل ,,, اول ماوصلوا لقوا ام سلطان
وام مشعل برا يستنونهم ,, وتحمدوا له ع السلامه ,,, وراح غرفته يرتاح
مشاعل كانت مرهقه من نومه المستشفى ,, ممرضه داخله وممرضه طالعه,, راحت ترتاح في غرفتها
قبل تنام قالت ادق على ساره اطمنها
مشاعل: الو
ساره: هلا والله بهالصوت
مشاعل: هلا سارونه
ساره: هاه بشري كيف ابوك؟؟
مشاعل: الحمدلله احسن تونا طلعنا من المستشفى
ساره: الحمدلله ع سلامته ,, مايشوف شر
مشاعل: الشر مايجيك ياقلبي ... انتي كيفك,, وكيف المذاكره ,,, انشالله تمام
ساره: انا الحمدلله,, بس المذاكره اف الله يعين مو فاهمه شي
مشاعل: طيب تعالي عندي هاليومين نذاكر سوا
ساره: وليش انتي ماتجي عندي؟؟
مشاعل: اول شي انتي تعرفي بابا توه طالع من المستشفى وماودي اروح واخليه وبعدين انا
ماعندي اخوان كبار تنحرجي منهم
ساره: ايه بس عندك السوسه ام سلطان,, اخاف تطردني
مشاعل: مايخسى الا هي ,, هذا بيتي قبل لايكون بيتها
ساره: عموما بشوف امي وبرد لك
مشاعل: اسمعي خليني انا اكلمها اكيد ماراح ترفض
ساره: خليني اقول لها اول ونشوف,, خليك انتي لوقت الحاجه
مشاعل:هههههههههههههههههههههه اوكي
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اتصلت ساره على مشاعل علشان تزف لها خبر الموافقه
مشاعل: الحمدلله الله يبشرك بالخير ,,, زين وافقت ,, اسمعي مستحيل تطلعي من عندي قبل ماتبدا الاختبارات
ساره: ايه تكفين خليني افتك من هالمزعج,,, لانه ذبحني بس يسال عنك
مشاعل: ياحبي له حسونه والله اشتقت له,,, من زمان عنه,, وشكله زعلان من زمان ماكلمته
ساره: ومن قال اني اتكلم عن حسين
مشاعل باستغراب: اجل مين تتكلمي عنه؟؟؟
ساره: من غيره روميو
مشاعل: مين؟؟؟
ساره: طلال
مشاعل منصدمه: طلال!!!!!!!!!!
ساره: ايه كل 5 دقايق يتصل يقول اتصلي عليها تطمني ,,, بعدين يتصل طيب اتصلي شوفي
يمكن محتاجين شي بالمستشفى ,,, بعدين يقول اتصلي يمكن مااكلت ,, اكل المستشفى مو حلو,, 
دقي عليها قولي لها من وين تبي عشاء,,,وقولي لها انك انتي الي بترسلي العشاء,, واذا قلت 
له البنت تعشت يقول دقي اخاف برد في المستشفى خلي الممرضات يجيبوا لها بطانيه,,,,,,,, 
بصراحه مليت منه
============================== ====================
============================== ====================
============================== ====================

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه أسوره

مجهود طيب حبيبتي

عساك عالقوه

----------


## mrboch

مشكوره اختي اسيرة الأحلاام
بأنتظار البقيه

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

العفوووووووو

ومشكوووووووووووورين على المرور 

وهذي التكمله:

الجزء السادس


ساره جهزت ملابسها وطلعت بعد ماسلمت على امها 
في السياره دق موبايلها
ساره: الو
يزيد: اهلين سارونه
ساره: هلا يزيد ,, كيفك؟؟؟
يزيد: تمام انتي شلونك؟؟؟
ساره:اذا اسمع صوتك اكيد بخير
يزيد:حركات ايش هالتطور
ساره:ههههههههههههه شسوي اواكب العصر هههههههههه
يزيد:هههههههههههههههه,, شكلك برا ؟؟؟
ساره:اي والله رايحه لمشاعل ,,, تعرف الاختبارات قربت وبروح اذاكر معاها هالاسبوعين
يزيد: اها,,, طيب اذا وصلتي عندها دقي على ودي اسلم عليها
ساره في نفسها انت الي بتسلم والا بعض الناس:اوكي بس اوصل اطلبك
يزيد:اوكي انتبهي لنفسك باي
ساره:باي
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في بيت فهده صاحبه مشاعل
فهده كانت بغرفتها تسمع محمد عبده ((الاماكن)) ,,, ودخلت امها
ام فهده: فهدووووه وجعن يوجعتس قصري ع الصوت امرن يلوفتس
فهده: انشالله يمه ,,, بس يكفي تقولي قصري ع الصوت مولازم التهزئ
ام فهده: انتن يالبني ماينفع معكن الا العين الحمراء ,,, انزلي صلحي لخوتس شاهي انا بروح
عند ام سالم جارتنا
فهده: يمه ترى عندي اختبارات هالايام مو معقوله حتى مذاكره مقدر اذاكر منكم
ام فهده: وش مذاكرته وانتي رافعتن على صوت هاللي ينهق
فهده: يووووووووه يمه هذا بريك
ام فهده: وشو وش برك ذا,,, انتي مير بزعتي قمتي تقولين حتسي مدري وشو
فهده: اقول يمه تدرين انزل اسوي الشاهي بس وارتاح من الزن,,, الله يفكني منكم
ام فهده: امين جعل يجيتس رجلن يطير بتس وراء الشمس
فهده: وراء المريخ انشالله بس يجي
ام فهده: وجع يافهيده لاحياء ولامستحى يوم احنا بزمنكم نستحي يجي طاري الرجل وانتن 
بزعتن 
فهده: يمه زمنا غير زمنكم ,, وبعدين وش انا لاقيه من وراكم غير التهزئ ,, ياليت يجيني 
رجل يدلعني ويفكني منكم وشرهتكم ان جيت زرتكم
ام فهده: جعلتس ورى الشمس بسبع
فهده: امين
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مشاعل كانت ندمانه ع الكلام الي قالته لمشعل وخالتها ام مشعل وماهي عارفه كيف تعتذر
طالعت موبايلها وفكرت شوي ,,, بعد دقايق دقت على مها 
مشاعل: هلا مهاوي
مها: هلا والله ميشو كيفك
مشاعل : تمام ياقلبي انتي كيفك؟؟؟
مها: الحمدلله ,,, كيف المذاكره؟؟؟
مشاعل: الحمدلله انشالله خير ,, حبيبتي لاكون ازعجتك بهالوقت
مها: لا حبيبتي فاضيه ماعندي شي
مشاعل: طيب مهاوي كنت بسالك
مها: تفضلي حبيبتي
مشاعل: بنت خالتك نجود الي معانا بالجامعه ايش اخبارها؟؟؟
مها مستغربه: الحمدلله ,, غريبه تسالي عنها
مشاعل: لابس اتذكرها لما كنت باول مستوى بالجامعه
مها: ايه بس ميشو هي تخرجت من الجامعه من سنتين تقريبا ,,, ايش ذكرك فيها؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا بس سمعت انها مخطوبه جد؟؟؟
مها: لا مين الي طلع هالاشاعه؟؟؟
مشاعل: بصراحه انا ,, مها شوفي الزبده ودي اخطبها لاخوي فهد
مها: ونعم باخوك بس كان سالتيني ,, لازم يعني الاشاعات والنصبات حقتك
مشاعل: هههههههههه اخاف انها انخطبت واتفشل هههههههههههه
مها: ههههههههههههههههه ,,, عموما هي مو مخطوبه ,,, تبي اعطيك رقم امها؟؟؟
مشاعل: امممممم لا مها ودي بفزعتك 
مها: امري
مشاعل :اخوي شرطه انه يشوف البنت قبل يخطبها
مها: لا ميشو مستحيل توافق هي متدينه مره ومستحيل ترضى تشوفه 
مشاعل: ادري حبيبتي بس مثلا انتي ماتقدري تجيبي صورتها علشان يشوفها؟؟ وتاكدي ان الصوره
بتكون معاي ,, واظنك تعرفين اني مستحيل اسوي فيها شي ,, بخاف على صورتها اكثر من نفسي
مها: والله ماعندي لها صوره,,, ولو طلبت منها اكيد بتشك ,,, بس اسمعي انا عندي حل لك
مشاعل: ايش ,,, الحقيني به
مها: شرايك ادق عليها و اقول لها انك عازمه البنات كلهم عندك وانك قلتي لي اعزمها
مشاعل: تتوقعي توافق؟؟؟؟
مها: مدري عنها خلينا نحاول 
مشاعل: اوكي بس ردي علي الله يخليك اليوم اوكي
مها: انشالله الحين برد لك ,, بس ادق عليها واتصل عليك
مشاعل: اوكي مشكوره حبيبتي بتعبك
مها: شسوي دايما تتعبيني بس انشالله يثمر فيك ههههههههههههه
مشاعل: ههههههههههههه
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وصل ساره بيت مشاعل ودقت عليها
ساره: ميشو تعالي اخاف امنا الغوله خالتك تشوفني اخاف منها تعالي انتي تدخليني
مشاعل: ههههههههههه اوكي يله بنزل لك
واستقبلت مشاعل صاحبتها ساره بفرح ع الاقل بيتونسون وقت المذاكره يعني ساعه مذاكره وساعه سوالف
طلعت مشاعل مع ساره للغرفه سمعت موبايلها يدق
مشاعل: هلا مهاوي
مها: هلا
مشاعل: صوتك مايبشر بالخير؟؟؟
مها: لا
مشاعل: ليش ماوافقت؟؟؟
مها: لا
مشاعل: اوووووووووه والحل 
مها: مالك الا تخلي خالتك تكلم خالتي وتخطبها,, وعادي لو ماصار نصيب ,, ترى الزواج مو غصب
مشاعل: مدري بس اخاف من اخوي ماتعجبه بعدين يفشلني ,,, صح ان البنت ماشالله حلوه 
بس تدري ماينعرف ذوق الرجال 
مها: صادقه ,, اخوي خطبنا له فوق 5 بنات ومره حلوات ,, ورفضهم ,, وشفتي زوجته مره 
عاديه ,, سبحان الله 
مشاعل: وهذا الي خايفه منه
مها: لاعادي حبيبتي ,,, الزواج قسمه ونصيب
مشاعل: يله الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير ,,, عموما عطيني رقم اهلها اخلي خالتي تدق
وبعد ماعطتها الرقم ,, قفلت مشاعل,, وحست انها ارتاحت ,, ع الاقل اذا راحت تعتذر لاخوها يدري انها مهتمه فيه
ساره: ميشو ,,, ايش صاير كني اسمع طاري خطبه؟؟؟ لايكون اخوك مشعل
مشاعل: هههههههههه ايه طار عليك
ساره: لا مالك داعي ,, يالنذله انا صاحبتك
مشاعل : ههههههههههههه ادري بس انتي تحت السن القانوني عند مشعل هههههههههههههه
ساره: مالت عليه ,,, اصلا لو يدور مايلقى ربعي
مشاعل: هههههههه صادقه ,,, بس يمكن يلقى ثلاث ارباعك 
ساره: بايخه
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههههههه فيه ناس عصبوا هههههههههههههههه
ساره: لاعادي اصلا انا خلاص حبيت
مشاعل: اخس مين تعيس الحظ
ساره: ميشو انا ببيتك احترميني,,, بعدين الي حبيته يزيد
مشاعل: مين يزيد بعد ,, ياكثر احبابك
ساره بخبث: ههههههههه شسوي ,,, مالقيت واحد يحبني ,,, ويسال عني ,, ويخاف علي ,,,
مثل واحد اول حرف من اسمه طلال
مشاعل انحرجت: تعالي من جدك الكلام الي قلتيه
ساره: من جد وخال وعم,,, لحظه يزيد يبي يسلم عليك ,,, خليني ادق عليه ,, ونشوف اذا طلال جنبه
مشاعل: اصلا طلال لو يبي يدق كان دق يعرف رقمي
واخذت ساره موبايلها تدق
ساره: ياشيخه يمكن استحى,, اصصصصص دق
ساره: هلا يزيد
يزيد: هلا والله سويره هاه وصلتي عند مشاعل
ساره: ايه يزيدوه وصلت
يزيد : وكيفها الحين انشالله احسن
ساره:والله اذا تبي تطمن عليها هي جنبي
يزيد : اوكي ممكن اكلمها
ساره: اكيد ممكن بس لاتطول 3 ثواني بس
يزيد: هههههههههههه طيب
مشاعل: الو
يزيد: هلا مشاعل,, كيفك؟؟؟
مشاعل: تمام الحمدلله 
يزيد: كيف الوالد انشالله احسن
مشاعل: الحمدلله احسن اليوم
يزيد: والله كان ودي اتعرف عليك واكلمك بضروف احسن
مشاعل: مو مشكله ,, فرصه سعيده 
يزيد: وانا لي الشرف اني كلمتك
مشاعل: الله يسلمك
يزيد: مدري اذا كنتي فاضيه,,, طلال جنبي وده يسلم عليك
مشاعل تشققت من الفرحه: اوكي 
طلال:السلام عليكم
مشاعل: عليكم السلام
طلال: كيف الحال مشاعل
الله ياحلو اسمي ع لسانه
مشاعل: الحمدلله ,,, انت كيفك؟؟؟
طلال: انا الحمدلله بخير ,,, بشري عن الوالد كيف صحته؟؟؟
مشاعل: والله الحمدلله احسن بكثير عن امس
طلال: سلامته ايش عنده؟؟؟
مشاعل: ابد ارتفع السكر عنده
طلال: وايش قالوا لكم المستشفى؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا الحمدلله طمنونا عليه... بس تعرف لازم يتبع حميه
طلال: ايه اكيد,, طيب جبتوا له ممرضه علشان الادويه والحميه؟؟
مشاعل: لاوالله ,,, انا الممرضه حقته
طلال: ماشالله طيب لو سمحتي يااخت ممرضه انا تعبان ممكن تجي تهتمي فيني
مشاعل انحرجت واعجبها كلامه ع الاقل ماكان رسمي معها
مشاعل: طلال من جد شكرا ع الاهتمام سارونه قالت لي انك سالت عني وانا بالمستشفى
طلال بخبث: قلت انتي قاطعه ,, اسال انا
مشاعل: انا ماقطعت انت الي ماتتصل
طلال: مشاعل يضايقك اتصالي؟؟؟
مشاعل بدلع: لا مستحيل 
طلال ابتسم: يعني ممكن ازعجك اليوم
مشاعل بخبث: بس اليوم,, مو تزعجني كل يوم
طلال : هههههههههه على حسب ,,, بفكر اذا عجبني الوضع اكيد بزعجك
مشاعل: لي الشرف اني اسمع صوتك
طلال بعذوبه: انا يامشاعل والله الي لي الشرف,,, اكيد اذا هالشي مايزعجك
مشاعل: مين قال لك انك تزعجني؟؟؟
طلال: انتي
مشاعل انصدمت: انا ؟؟؟ متى؟؟؟
طلال: لانك مادقيتي علي قلت اكيد اني ازعجتك
مشاعل: بليز لاتفسر كل شي ع كيفك
طلال ابتسم: ابشري اوامر ثانيه
مشاعل : هذا مو امر هذا تبرير
طلال: طيب ,,, المهم ماودي اطول عليك ,,, انا عارف ان ساره عندك اكلمك وقت ثاني انشالله
مشاعل بدون ماتحس قالت: استناك لاتطول
طلال:......................... ..
حست انها تسرعت شوي,,, وتمنت تهدي الوضع ولاتتسرع بشي وتخلي الامور تمشي ببطء
طلال: عموما انا برا بس ارجع للبيت اطلبك 
مشاعل: اوكي
طلال: باي
مشاعل: باي
مشاعل كانت كاتمه صرخه اول ماقفلت صارخت باعلى صوتها 
ساره: هيه انتي يامجنونه اسكتي لاتسوي لنا فضيحه صدق انك مشفوحه
مشاعل: سارونه بيتصل بيتصل بيتصل
ساره: طيب واذا
مشاعل: مجنونه يعني بسمع صوته كل يوم
ساره: واذا
مشاعل عصبت من ساره البارده: شلون واذا ,, تخيلي اني اكلمه كل يوم مقدر سارونه اتحمل 
الفرحه اخاف بس يصير لعقلي شي
ساره: لا الله يخليك بعد الاختبارات 
مشاعل: اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااه احبه
ساره مصدومه: تحبينه,,, قولي معجبه فيه ,, تستضرفينه,, يهمك,,, بس حب ,,, ميشو لا,,, 
لاقولي انك تكذبي 
مشاعل: ليش يعني ماعندي قلب انا؟؟؟
ساره: لابس انتي كنتي تنصحيني وتعطيني محاظرات عن الحب,, والحين انتي الي تحبي
مشاعل: سارونه صدقيني الحب شي مره حلو ,, وحلاوته انك لما تحسي فيه ماتقدري تتحكمي فيه 
ولا تقدري تحددي الشخص الي راح تحبيه ,,, كنت قبل ياسارونه كل حياتي تمثيل وكذب 
وغش حتى اني كنت اكذب كذبه واصدقها ,, بس صدقيني سارونه لما تحبي شخص ,,, تحسي 
انك على طبيعتك ,,, هذا الاحساس الوحيد الي يخلي الانسان يتصرف بطبيعته ويحس ان 
الحياه حلوه 
ساره: واذا انشالله اكتشفتي انك يكذب عليك
مشاعل بمراره: بكون اتعس وحده بالدنيا
ساره: وليس تعذبي نفسك ,, بلاش حب وريحي نفسك
مشاعل: سارونه وربي مو بكيفي ,,, ودي احب الشخص الي انا ابيه ,,, بس جد سارونه احس مع طلال
مقدر اتحكم بمشاعري
ساره: الله يستر لاتكون عقوبتك بكل الي كذبتي عليهم
مشاعل: ياشيخه واللي كنت اعرفهم قبل كانوا يحبوني ,,, كل واحد يحسبني لعبه بيده وبيحركني ع كيفه
باسم الحب ,,, والبنت الشاطره الي ماتنخدع بهالكلام
ساره: ماشلله عليك والكلام الي تقوليه عن طلال يبين انك مره شاطره هههههههههه
مشاعل: لالا سارونه مع طلال المشاعر غير ,, طلال ماقال انه يحبني ولا حتى يفكر فيني 
ومع كذا احس اني مقدر اعيش بدونه,, وهذا هو الحب
ساره: والله مدري عنك
مشاعل: المهم ماعلينا شرايك اليوم اعزمك ع العشاء برا
ساره: لاحبيبتي بلا طلعات بلا هم خلينا نذاكر
مشاعل: وانتي بتذاكرين 24 ساعه 
ساره: وانتي صادقه
مشاعل: اقول سارونه شرايك تقولي ليزيد يجي ودي اشوفه
ساره بخبث: اوكي,, بس بقول له تعال لوحدك
مشاعل :سارونه ياشينك
ساره:هههههههههههههههههههه
قرروا اخر شي انهم يتعشوا بالبيت لان يزيد كان معزوم عند اصحابه وبكذا مشاعل ماراح تشوف طلال
نزلوا يتعشوا مع ام سلطان وسلطان وفهد وفيصل وكان العشاء باربكيو,,, تعشوا وبعد العشاء كانت ام سلطان
ومشاعل وساره بالصاله عند التلفزيون كانت الساعه 11 وطلال مادق 
مشاعل تهمس لساره علشان ام سلطان ماتسمع: اقول سارونه مادق وعنده دوام بكره اخاف بس مايدق
ساره بهمس: ميشو ذبحتيني والله ,,, خليك ثقيله
ام سلطان كانت تقلب بالقنوات وحطت على فلم
ساره:واو ميشو الفلم هذا مره يجنن شفته بالصيف الي فات بالسينما لايفوتك
ام سلطان عناد بساره ومشاعل غيرت الفلم
مشاعل: ...............((كانت غارقه بافكارها))
ساره تاشر بيدها: ياهوه وينك
مشاعل: هاه 
ساره بهمس: اقول شكلي بنام واذا مادق لاتزعجيني وتصحيني
ساره: تصبحوا على خير الساعه 11 والوقت تاخر بروح انام
ام سلطان : .................((طبعا مستحيل ترد على صاحبه عدوتها))
مشاعل: سارونه اجلسي ياشينك تو الناس
ساره: والله صاحيه بدري
مشاعل: اوكي حبيبتي تصبحي على خير
ساره: وانتي من اهله
مشاعل طبعا اكره ماعندها انها تجلس مع ام سلطان بس هي ماكنت معها تفكر في طلال ليش مادق؟؟
غفت على الكنبه وصحت على صوت موبايلها الساعه 12
راحت ركض على غرفتها ,,, استغربت ام سلطان حركه مشاعل 
ام سلطان: غريبه ايش هالاتصال الي خلى مشاعل تطمر هالطمره ,, من الي متصل... وبعدين
من الي راح يتصل هالوقت,,, لازم اقول لابوها يراقبها انشالله يكون الي في بالي صح,,, ويزوجها ابوها
وافتك منها
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اما مشاعل راحت ركض على غرفتها وخافت ترد في الغرفه تصحي ساره الي كانت نايمه ,, دخلت غرفه الملابس,, 
بس لما وصلت الغرفه قفل ,,, رجعت دقت عليه
طلال: الو
((في نفسها فديت الالو))
مشاعل: اهلين
طلال: هلا ومرحبا ,,, صحيتك؟؟
مشاعل: لا عادي كنت اطالع فلم
طلال: اوه اكيد قطعت عليك الفلم
((يوووووه ايش قصته اجيبه من هنا يجيبني من هنا))
مشاعل: لالا عادي اصلا خلص
طلال: انا اسف تاخرت عليك
مشاعل: لاعادي اصلا انا ماانام الا 1 ((في نفسها ,, اشوى انها ماتجي الساعه 9 الاانا في سابع نومه))
طلال: ليش ماعندك اختبارات؟؟؟
مشاعل: ايه بس تعرف ماعندي جامعه انام واصحى على راحتي
طلال: يله شدي حيلك الاختبارات قربت
مشاعل: مقدر
طلال: ليش؟؟
مشاعل: مقدر اشد حيلي مسويه دايت
طلال ضحك مجامله
حست انها بايخه ,,, مسويه خفيفه دم 
مشاعل: وانت ماعندك دوام؟؟؟
طلال: عندي بس عندنا ضيوف وتوهم طلعوا
مشاعل: اكيد فيك نوم((كانت تتمنى يقول))
طلال: بصراحه ميت نوم بس بسولف معاك شوي
فرحت مشاعل بالشويه هذي,,, المهم انها بتكلمه
استمروا بالسوالف اللي تقريبا رسميه ,, يعني تدور حول طبيعه دوامه ,, ودراسه مشاعل 
وطموحها ,,,, وعن الاحوال والاخبار مو اكثر,,, صح انها كانت سوالف عاديه,, بس مشاعل
كانت في قمه سعادتها ,, كانت تحس برجولته,, وباسلوبه الراقي ,,, وبقوة شخصيته ,,, حست فيه 
انجذاب كبير مو بس منها,,, حست طلال منجذب لها بس يمكن منحرج يبين او يمكن خايف 
من مشاعره ,, بس اكيد حست فيه,,, الشويه صارت ساعتين ,, وطبعا طلال حقد على مشاعل 
لانها اخرته ,,,وهي تتهمه انه هو اللي مو راضي يقفل 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

صحى مشعل الساعه 7 ونص علشان يروح الشركه لقى عنده رساله فتحها لقاها من مشاعل
"حبيبي واخوي وكل دنيتي مشعل ,,, لاتزعل على ,,, وعلى فكره خطيبتك تسلم عليك"
ابتسم مشاعل ماتخلي طبعها مستحيل تتاسف ,,, فرحانه بلاتزعل,, و من خطيبتي الي تسلم علي 
لاتكون خطبتلي وانا مدري
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اما مشاعل صحت الساعه 10 وكانت موقته المنبه على الساعه 7 بس من كثر النوم سكرت 
المنبه كان ودها هي اللي تصحي طلال
دقت عليه الساعه 10 ,,, مارد عليها ,,,, بعد نص ساعه رجع دق عليها
طلال:صباح الخير
مشاعل:صباح النور ,,, كويس صحيت
طلال:ليه شايفتني الدلوعه مشاعل انا صاحي من 7 ودعيت عليك 30 دعوه
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههه ياساتر
طلال: مره ثانيه لاتسهريني
مشاعل: ياسلام مو كنت اقول لك قفل علشان ماتتاخر ع النوم 
طلال: المفروض تقفلين بوجهي
مشاعل: مايطاوعني قلبي
طلال: يسلم لي قلبك
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تطورت الاحداث بالاسبوعين اللي تسبق الاختبارات
ساره نزلت عليها الشطاره فجاءه وصارت 24 ساعه تذاكر 
مشاعل كانت اسعد وحده بالدنيا كان طلال ماينام لحد مايكلمها ولايصحى الا على صوتها
مع انه كان رسمي شوي معاها
مشعل قرر اخيرا انه يكمل نص دينه ,, واتصلت امه على اهل نجود واتفقوا ان الزياره تكون
السبت
اما سعود كان متشقق من الوناسه لان الفرج قرب ,,,وقريب راح يتزوج الهنوف
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تعودت مشاعل تصحي طلال كل يوم للدوام ,,, كانت تصحيه الساعه الساعه 7 ويتدلع 10 دقايق بالسرير
ويعذبها لحد مايصحى 
يوم الاربعاء الي يسبق اسبوع الاختبارات كانت مشاعل سهرانه مع ساره يذاكروا لما الساعه 5 الفجر
صحت الساعه 8 تاخرت على طلال كان المفروض تصحيه 7 ,,, دقت عليه مرتين مارد ,, 
خافت انه زعل منها,, وبعد سبع اتصالات رد اخيرا 
طلال وصوته كله نوم: الو
مشاعل:انشالله ماصحيت؟؟
طلال: ليش كم الساعه؟؟؟؟
مشاعل: الساعه 8 اصحى بسرعه ,,,مره تاخرت ع الدوام
طلال: وليش توك تصحيني حضرتك؟؟؟
مشاعل: يالله بسرعه اصحى انت الحين بعدين نتفاهم
0طلال: لا ماراح اصحى لحد ماتقولي لي ليش ماصحيتيني ,,, مانمتي الا متاخره صح؟؟؟
مشاعل: يا الله ,, والله انك فاضي
طلال: يعني تعاندي ,,, ميشو كم مره قلت لك لاتسهري ,, تدري ان السهر مو كويس خاصه وقت الاختبارات
سبحان الله زي الاطفال
مشاعل: طيب يالكبير ممكن تصحى؟؟
طلال: لا مابي
مشاعل: ايش اللي ماتبي قوم طلول بليز
طلال: قوم يا ايش
مشاعل استحت: طلال مو وقته
طلال : انا عرفت ليش ابوك ارتفع السكر عنده
مشاعل استغربت ايش جاب طاري ابوها: ليش؟
طلال: اكيد تدلعيه بلسانك الي ينقط سكر وعسل,, خفي ع الشايب شوي
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نفسها تقول له احبك,, يا الله هالانسان قدر باسبوعين يصير كل شي بحياتها ,, وباي كلمه يهز عالمها الصغير هز
طلال: ميشو
مشاعل: عيونها
طلال: ماراح اروح للدوام ,, ابي احكي معاك,, بليز لاترديني
مشاعل: فيه احلى من الوقت الي اكلمك فيه
طلال: يامجرمه كنت اختبرك ,, بشوف تخافي علي والا لا,,, تبين ابوي يقتلني ادري فيك
مشاعل: ههههههههههههههه
طلال: خلاص ميشو بروح البس وانتي نامي بس بصحيك 12 الضهر اوكي
مشاعل: لااا حرام عليك مانمت الا بوقت متاخر
طلال: مالي شغل لازم تعدلي نومك
مشاعل: طلول علشان خاطري خليها 2 
طلال: ولا عشر دقايق ماراح ااجل
مشاعل" طيب عادي اقفل موبايلي مو صعبه
طلال: اوكي عادي بس كنت بقول لك ترى المؤسسه حقتنا جنبها بنك
مشاعل: طيب؟؟؟ايش اسوي لك
طلال: لابس كنت بقول لك ان البنك يقفل الساعه 12
مشاعل: تستهبل ... ايش تبي اجي اقفله انا
طلال: يعني الساعه 12 يطلعوا موظفات البنك ينتهي دوامهم ويقولون حلوات... انتي نامي 
وخذي راحتك يمكن اشوف لي كم وحده حلوه اكحل عيوني
مشاعل: جعل عيونك العمى لو طالعت,,, اوريك,, تشوف
طلال: بسم الله على عيوني ,, طيب شسوي قطوتي نايمه 
مشاعل: ومين قطوتك هذي؟؟؟
طلال: انتي
مشاعل: طلال ممكن سؤال؟؟؟
طلال: سمي
مشاعل: تذكر اول مره شفتك فيها كنت تكلم وحده وتقول لها بطتي؟؟ مين هذي؟؟
طلال مات ضحك:يوووه شكلك حاقده مانسيتي,, المهم بطتي هذي بنت واحد من اصحابي ,,, صغنونه,, عمرها 3 سنوات
لو تشوفيها ميشو تاكليها,, اما قطوتي فهي انتي لانك شريره ,, وماتحبي احد يحارشك
اما سياره البنت الي كانت واقفه كانت سياره خويه الي معاي ,, بس كنت ابي اقهرك
مشاعل: ليش تقهرني؟؟؟
طلال: ميشو بعدين اشرح لك الموضوع بروح البس الحين
مشاعل : قلبي الله يخليك لاتسرع وانت طالع
طلال : ابشري ,, وانتي تغطي كويس
مشاعل: بتوحشني
طلال: ياكذابه كيف اوحشك وانتي نايمه
مشاعل: مدري بتوحشني بالحلم
طلال: اها زل لسانك ... تعالي مين بتحلمي فيه
مشاعل: ههههههههههه يوه طلال خلاص روح لاتتاخر
طلال: ابو التصريف ,, المهم انتظرك الساعه 12 اذا مادقيتي ترى مقدر اتحكم بعيوني
مشاعل: شكلك ودك تنضرب
طلال: اذا انتي الي راح تضربيني فانا احبه
مشاعل ماكان عندها اي شك ان طلال كان حبها الاول والاخير ,,, ماكان يهمها ايش يحس ناحيتها
المهم انها تحبه ,,, يكفي انها تسمع صوته كل يوم,, يكفي انه حنون معاها,,, يكفي انه يخاف عليها
ويقلق عليها,, وهالشي تعتبره حلم وتحقق
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كان الخوف واضح ع ساره مو الاختبار بكره السبت وماخلصت الماده
اما مشاعل فكانت مطنشه نوعا ما لو ان طلال مايدق عليها كل شوي ويغصبها تذاكر ماكانت فتحته حتى
ساره: ميشو بنجن الساعه11 وماخلصت الماده
مشاعل: ياشيخه طنشي انتي ع الاقل باقي لك 10 صفحات ,, انا ماخلصت ولا نص الماده ,, وسعي صدرك
ساره: اذا صرتي مجنونه اصير مجنونه مثلك
مشاعل: ياشيخه ,,, اقول ظنك فهده خلصت؟؟؟
ساره: ماتوقع هي ميت قلبها مثلك
مشاعل: تدرين بدق عليها اخرب عليها
دقت مشاعل على فهده
مشاعل: هلا والله بالدافوره
فهده: اي دافوره توني اصحى 
مشاعل: هههههههههه بالله ,, يعني ماذاكرتي
فهده: والله يقولوا البنات فيه ملخص تصدقين توني ادري
مشاعل: ههههههههه والله انك فله
فهده: اقول اخبار طلال
مشاعل: ياحبي له 
فهده: هاه السناره غرزت؟؟؟
مشاعل: الا غرزت وصادت حوت بعد ههههههههههههه
فهده : هههههههههههه اقول ليش ماتجوا تذاكروا عندي بكره
مشاعل: والله ماتوقع اذا اجتمعنا انا وانتي بنذاكر
فهده: على قولتك ,, مدري ايش اكل ميته جوع
مشاعل: اطلبي لك اكل من اي مطعم
فهده: شرايك من وين اطلب
مشاعل: اسمعي انا بطلب لك
فهده: طيب بس قولي لهم يجون بسرعه ترى ميته جوع 
مشاعل: اوكي
فهده :بس ايش حتطلبي يمكن ماحب هالاكله الي حتطلبيها
مشاعل: لاماعليك بطلب لك شي تحبيه ,,,باي الحين قبل يقفلون
فهده: اوكي باي
بعد ماقفلت التفتت مشاعل لساره وسالتها
مشاعل: سارونه ايش المطعم الي فهده ماتحب اكله
ساره: والله مدري بس ليش؟؟؟
مشاعل: ابي اطلب لها اكل تقول ميته جوع
ساره: والله انك فاضيه مقالب ايام الاختبارات لاتدعي عليك بس
مشاعل: اسكتي انتي بس وكملي مذاكره
مشاعل طلبت من كنتاكي تذكرت ان فهده حلفت اذا دخلوه ان ماتشرب لو بيبسي مره تكرهه
مشاعل: هههههههههههههه توهقت فهده ,, شكلها اخر شي حتسوي لها بيض هههههههههه
ساره: ههههههههههههههه ,, ميشو يالخبله ذاكري بكره الاختبار,, هاتي موبايلك
مشاعل: طيب طيب بس شوي 
ساره: لا هاتيه
مشاعل: طيب اخر شي بكلم حسين والله مره واحشني
ساره: ميشو ذبحتيني
دقت مشاعل على حسين
مشاعل: هلا حسونه
حسين: هلا ببنات الجامعه
مشاعل:هاه كيف ثالث ثانوي ,,,عسى بس ذاكرت 
حسين: هههههههه ,, تسمعين بالمذاكره,, انا برا
مشاعل: اقول والله انك فله ,,,, بس لما ماتلقى لك قسم يدخلك من نسبتك الخايسه لاتصيح ههههههه
حسين: لاحبيبتي نشغل الواسطات
مشاعل: اخس واسطات
حسين: ايه ايش على بالك,, وانتي يالفالحه خلصتي
مشاعل: ياشيخ طنش تعش تنتعش
سمعت صوت خط ثاني بالانتظار ,, لقت رقم طلال
حسين: هاه اخبار خوينا حا..
مشاعل: حسين باي الحين بعدين اكلمك
ماانتظرت يرد ,,,, على طول ردت على طلال
طلال: ماشالله معاك خط وانتي بكره عندك اختبار
مشاعل: الناس يسلموا اول
طلال: السلام عليكم
مشاعل: عليكم السلام
طلال: مين تكلمي؟؟
مشاعل: حسين
طلال: حسين؟؟؟
مشاعل: ايه اخوي 
طلال: بس اول مره تقولي ان عندك اخو اسمه حسين
مشاعل: لا هو اخوي ومو اخوي
طلال: مو فاهم,, اخوك من الرضاع؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا,, يعني هو مو اخوي بس انا اعتبره اخوي
طلال: اها يعني مايقرب لك
مشاعل: لا
طلال: اها
مشاعل: وحشتني ,, تدري ان لك ساعتين ماسمعتني صوتك 
طلال:...............
مشاعل: الو
طلال من غير نفس: معاك
مشاعل: ايش فيك ساكت
طلال: ولاشي
مشاعل: طلال ايش فيك؟؟
طلال من غير نفس: لا بس شكلي قطعت مكالمتك مع حسين
مشاعل: طلال قلبي حسين مثل اخوي وربي
طلال: ترضي اني اكلم وحده واقول هذي مثل اختي؟؟
مشاعل: لا
طلال: اها
مشاعل: طلال بس حسين وربي مثل اخوي اعرفه من زمان
طلال بزعل: الله يهنيك فيه,, تامرين شي بروح انام
مشاعل: طلول والله مو قصدي ولابينا شي قسم بالله
طلال: طيب انا قلت ان بينكم شي
مشاعل: طلال
طلال بزعل: نعم
مشاعل: ايش فيك ,,, طيب اسمع بعطيك رقمه واساله
طلال: لا مايحتاج,, ممكن اقفل
مشاعل بدلع: طلال بليز لاتزعل ,, ترضى اروح بكره للاختبار متضايقه ,, بعدين ماعرف احل واسقط
طلال: خلي حسين يوسع صدرك
مشاعل: طلال خلاص والله ماكلمه الا اذا استاذنت منك
طلال بنرفزه: اقول بس باي ,,, صدق انك ماتستحي
مشاعل خافت: حبيبي انا اسفه
طلال: ..........................
مشاعل: والله اسفه اسفه اسفه وربي ماكلمه ابد ابد ابد ,, طلال تدري ان حسين اعتبره اعز صديق لي 
ومع كذا وربي لو هالشي يزعلك وربي ماراح ارد عليه ابد 
طلال..........................
مشاعل: خلاص طلال وربي اسفه بليز لاتزعل
طلال:........................
مشاعل:الو
طلال: معاك
مشاعل: ليش ساكت
طلال: مستغرب
مشاعل: من ايش
طلال: فيه كلمه قلتيها مصدوم منها
مشاعل مره خافت: ايش قلت
طلال: اسفه
مشاعل: طيب؟؟
طلال: ميشو انتي عمرك ماقلتيها ,,, انتي تتاسفي؟؟
مشاعل ابتسمت: طلال وربي انت غيرت فيني اشياء كثيره ,, الحين بس احس اني عايشه
احس بطعم الدنيا,,, واشياء كثيره ماكنت راضيه عنها بس كنت الاقي صعوبه في تغيرها ,, اما
الحين القى نفسي ابعد عنها بدون ماحس ... طلال
طلال: لبيه
مشاعل: احــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــ ــــك
طلال:........................
مشاعل: ....................((كانت تتمنى يقفل الخط بس مايسكت ماتدري ايش يفكر فيه))
مشاعل: طلال
طلال بهدوء: لبيه
مشاعل: انا اسفه ع الكلمه
طلال: ليش ندمتي عليها؟؟؟
مشاعل: لا بس يمكن ضايقتك
طلال: تدري ميشو وربي هذي احلى كلمه سمعتها بحياتي ,,, سمعتها كثير بحياتي ,,, من امي
واخواتي ,,, وعلاقات قديمه,, بس اول مره احس فيها,,, ميشو قلتيها كلمه وبس ,,, والا انتي حاسه فيها
مشاعل: طلال واللي خلقني اني اموت بالارض اللي تمشي عليها ,,, طلال احبك احبك احبك
طلال : ميشو ايش طلال بحياتك؟؟
مشاعل: ااااااااااه 
طلال: سلامت قلبك من الاه انشالله فيني ولا فيك
مشاعل: انت ياطلال عمري ,,, وماراح انساك الا لما ينتهي عمري ويدفنوني ,,, طلال انت الدم الي بعروقي
انا كنت خايفه اني احب واتعذب,, بس انا مقهوره على 20 سنه الي راحت من عمري بدونك
,, ماكنت اتوقع ان الحب شي حلو ,,, طلال من بعد امي انا ماحبيت احد بالدنيا ,, وانت الشخص
الوحيد الي حبيته ,, ماتدري انت ايش سويت بحايتي ,,, طلال انت حياتي
بدت مشاعل تبكي يمكن علشانها اول مره تحكي من قلبها,, يمكن علشان المشاعر اللي كانت مكبوته
ولما طلعتها حست بدموعها تنزل بدون ماتحس
طلال: ميشو قلبي ليش تبكي؟؟
مشاعل: لاني فرحانه ,,, هالكلام كان ودي اقوله من زمان بس ماكان عندي جراءه
طلال: الله لايحرمني منك
مشاعل: ولا منك
طلال: انشالله مايفرقنا الاالموت
مشاعل: امين يارب
طلال: حبيبتي لازم نتفق اتفاق اذا نبي نستمر مع بعض
مشاعل: انا رهن اشارتك .. انت طلباتك اوامر
طلال: حبيبتي انا مايهمني اعرف ماضيك,, ولا مين عرفتي اوكلمتي,, ولاراح اعاتبك على ماضيك
بس من اليوم ياميشو.. انتي لي,,وماراح ارضى احد يشاركني فيك... ميشو ماتتخيلي النار
اللي تحرق صدري لما ادري انك طالعه,, ميشو مابي احد يطالعك غيري,, مابي احد يسمع صوتك غيري..
مابي تحكي ولاتضحكي مع احد غيري.. ابيك لي لوحدي,, ملكي... ميشو بليز انا بتغاضى عن ماضيك
وهذا شي صعب خاصه على شاب شرقي ,,, بليز لاتخونيني ,,, كوني لي,,, عشان خاطري ابيك لي,, لاترديني
صارت مشاعل تبكي اكثر ,, خافت انها ماتقدر تتحمل هالفرحه
مشاعل: والله ما اطالع احد غيرك ولاافكر بغيرك ,,, معقوله افكر بغيرك وانت معاي,, صدقني
مااشوف احد غيرك ,,,,, طلال والله احبك
طلال: ميشو انا غيور مره تقدري تتحملي
مشاعل: لوتقفل علي بغرفه وماتخليني حتى النور اشوفه انا راضيه ,, انت نوري وشمسي
انت الفرحه بقلبي
طلال: ياحبيبتي,, طيب بليز ميشو لاتبكي علشان خاطري ,, اذا لي خاطر لاتبكي دموعك غاليه
مشاعل: طلال والله من الفرحه 
طلال: ميشو اوعديني ماتردي على حسين ولاغيره ,,تدري انا بغير رقمك علشان محد يدق عليك
مشاعل: ماراح ارد على حسين ولا غيره ,, واذا تبي تغير رقمي غيره ,, اهم شي رضاك علي
طلال: وربي انتي دنيتي,,, ميشو من اليوم وطالع ماتطلعي الا من بعد اذني
مشاعل: ابشر
طلال: ودوران مافيه
مشاعل: ابشر
طلال: وصاحباتك ماراح يزعلوا؟؟؟
مشاعل: ماهموني,, اهم شي رضاك
طلال: ميشو ابيك تغطي وجهك ,, مابيك تطلعي كاشفه ,,, مابي احد شوفك غيري
مشاعل بسعاده: ابشرررررر , احبك احبك, احبك
ومرت دايق وهم يتواعدون ان كل واحد مايخون الثاني ,,, وكانوا يتبادلون احلى كلمات الحب
قطعها سؤال طلال
طلال: ميشو حبيبتي متى اختبارك بكره
وكانه بهالسؤال صحاها من احلى حلم 
مشاعل: الساعه11
طلال: وانتي حظرتك جالسه تكلمي ,,خلصتي مذاكره
مشاعل: يعني
طلال: طيب نامي وانا بصحيك الفجر تخلصي الباقي
مشاعل: لالا مايحتاج ,, بس ياليت تصحيني 10 علشان الاختبار
طلال: ابشري حبي,, تغطي كويس
مشاعل: ابشر
طلال: الله لايحرمني منك
مشاعل: ولامنك
طلال: الله يحفظك باي ياحبيبتي
مشاعل: باي ياعمري
ماكانت تعرف تبكي والا تضحك ولاتصارخ ,,, حست انها صارت تمتلك الدنيا كله ,,ولو ان طلال
ماقال لها انه يحبها,, بس يمكن متردد,, كل تصرفاته تدل على انه يحبها,,, بس ليش ماقال لها
,, يمكن يبي يتاكد من مشاعره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الساعه 10 كان موبايل مشاعل يدق 
مشاعل بصوت كله نوم: الو
طلال: صباح الخير على قطوتي
مشاعل: صباح الانوار والفل والياسمين
طلال: وحشتيني
مشاعل: وانت اكثر
طلال: ياكذابه كنتي نايمه شلون وحشتك
مشاعل: بالحلم ههههههه
طلال: هههههههه يله حبيبتي اصحى ,, مقدر ارجع ادق عليك عندي اجتماع
مشاعل: اوكي يله صحيت
طالعت مشاعل سرير ساره لقتها صحت اكيد الدافوره تحت تذاكر
لبست بسرعه ونزلت تشوف ساره لقتها لابسه وجالسه تذاكر
طلعوا وركبوا السياره واول شي سوته مشاعل انها تغطي وجهها اكيد وعدت طلال ومستحيل 
تكذب عليه ودق موبايل مشاعل
مشاعل" غريبه طلال داق يقول عنده اجتماع"
طلال: هلا والله باللي تسمع الكلام
مشاعل: ايش؟؟
طلال: مشاعل حبيبتي اكشفي
مشاعل: مافهمتك مره تقول تغطي ومره تقول اكشفي
طلال: اكشفي والتفتي يمينك
مشاعل التفتت لقت سياره طلال ((يالله حتى الصباح شكله يجنن))كان لابس ثوب وشماغ
مرسم الولد علشان الدوام: وين الي عنده اجتماع
طلال بخبث: وهذا مو اجتماع حب
مشاعل تضحك: ياقلبي احبك 
طلال: خلاص تغطي
مشاعل: مابي,, ابي اشوفك
طلال: قلت تغطي
مشاعل: انشالله ,, تعال ايش طلعك الصباح
طلال: مستحيل اخليك تروحي الجامعه بدون ماوصلك,, بعدين احد يفوت القمر بالصباح
مشاعل تبي تقهره: مو كنت شينه
طلال: كنت اعمى ,, بعدين ماعندك مرايه علشان تعرفي اني اكبر كذاب
مشاعل: طيب ارجع للدوام جامعتي بعيده 
طلال يبي يقهرها: ليش تصرفيني ايش عندك اكيد مواعده حسين
مشاعل: حسين بوجهك
طلال: ايش عندها خويتك ساره بتاكل الكتاب اكل ,, الله يخلف علي خويتي كسلانه,,يزيد الي لاقيها خويه دافوره
اقول ماتعرفين وحده دافوره تعرفيني عليها
مشاعل: وجع ,, مو دافوره لله ,, ابوها حالف انها اذا مانجحت ماراح يسفرها هالصيف
طلال: اها , وانتي ماراح تسافري؟؟
مشاعل: اذا نجحت راح نسافر
طلال: يارب ماتنجحي
مشاعل: حرام عليك ليش
طلال: لاني هالصيف ماارح اسافر
مشاعل: ليش
طلال: ماقدر اترك المؤسسه ,,ياانا ياابوي ,, وابوي بيسفر اهلي,, وانا ماراح اسافر الا بعد مايرجعوا
مشاعل: اها
طلال: اهون عليك تسافري وتتركيني
مشاعل: مشكلتك
طلال: اوكي روحي,, اتعرف على البنات الي بالبنك الي جنبنا
مشاعل: هههههههههههههه والله احسهم شينات
طلال: شينات بعينك ,, الا كل وحده احلى من الثانيه
مشاعل: والله,, اوكي باي بكلم حسين
طلال: والله لاخليه حسن مو حسين لو فكرتي تدقي عليه
مشاعل: طلال احبك شسوي
طلال: لاتسوي شي عطيني بوسه
مشاعل احمرت خدودها: اقول باي انا وصلت الجامعه
طلال: يالله كذابه عيني عينك ,,, ترى انا وراك
مشاعل: طيب البنت معصبه تقول ماخليتيني اذاكر ازعجتيني
طلال: طيب اوكي انا وراك لحد ماتوصلي ,, بعدين برجع للمؤسسه ,, بس قلبي طمنيني اول ماتطلعي
مشاعل: انشالله
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خلص الاختبار وكانت مشاعل تدعي بس انها تجح لان الاسئله جت مره صعبه
ساره: اوف اخيرا خلص مابغينا نفتك
فهده: والله شكلي بحمل الماده
مشاعل: ومن سمعك
مشاعل راحت تكلم طلال تطمنه
مشاعل: والله انشالله اقدر اعدي
طلال: احسن جالسه تكلمي حسين ومدري مين
مشاعل: يالله طلال خلاص ترى ذليتني بحسين
طلال: طيب متى اختبارك الثاني
مشاعل: الثلاثاء
طلال: ثلاث ايام فيه وقت تذاكري
مشاعل: انشالله تتركني اذاكر ماتنشب لي
طلال: ههههههههه والله طيب طيب , المهم بتطلعي الحين من الجامعه؟؟
مشاعل: ايه
طلال: لاتطلعي انا قريب من الجامعه ,, لاتطلعي لما ادق عليك
مشاعل: ايش عندك جاي الجامعه
طلال: ماراح اخليك ترجعي لوحدك
مشاعل: معاي ساره
طلال: حتى لو ,,, حبيبتي ومن حقي اوصلك وارجعك
مشاعل: ياقلبي بس مابي اتعبك,, والا عذر علشان تشوف البنات
طلال: يعني تقريبا
مشاعل: طيب اذا قربت دق مره تعبانه
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره اسبوعين الاختبارات اطول من ماكانوا يتوقعوا وصار فيه تقدمات كثير
مشعل راح يشوف الخطيبه وانجن عليها وماصار يتكلم الا عنها وتحدد زواجه بعد شهر
اما مشاعل كانت غرقانه في بحر الحب والغرام مع طلال الي للحين ماسمعت منه كلمه احبك
وفهده اخيرا انخطبت لولد عمها 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بعد ماطلعت النتايج 
فهده حملت 3 مواد بس ماكانت مهتمه لان الزواج كان كل همها
ساره نجحت وبتفوق
اما مشاعل حملت مادتين وطبعا زعل عليها طلال يومين كل ماده بيوم خخخخخخخخخخخخ
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مشعل: ميشو كلمي نجود قولي لها تقنع اهلها يقدمون الزواج ,,, تعبت مع ابوي مو راضي
مشاعل: اذا ابوي مو راضي تبي البنت تقول لاهلها يااهلي قدموا الزواج ابي اتزوج بسرعه
مشعل: شسوي مليت من الانتظار
مشاعل: سبحان الله اللي يشوفك قبل مايقول هذا مشعل,,, كنت كاره شي اسمه زواج ,, اركد ياخوي
الركاده زينه
مشعل: اوووووووه ميشو بليز سوي شي ماني قادر
مشاعل: اقول مشعل انا مو فاضيه لك ولقضاياك ,,, قول لسعود اتوقع يتحمس لمشكلتك
طلعت من عنده ميته جوع وماتعرف ايش تاكل ,,,دقت على طلال يمكن يعطيها اقتراح
مشاعل: طلول ميته جوع مدري ايش اكل
طلال: امري ,,, اطلبي ودقايق ويكون عندك
مشاعل: ايه انشالله وشلون تدخله بيتنا
طلال: عادي خلي الخدامه تطلع تاخذه مني
مشاعل حست انه وقت حلو هي الي تاخذ منه الاكل
مشاعل: ابي دونات
طلال: غالي والطلب رخيص ,,, ثواني البس واطلع
مشاعل: تلبس ليش تعال بالبيجامه ,,, الخدامه الي بتاخذه منك
طلال: اول شي مجنون انا اطلع بالبيجاما ,, بعدين توني راجل من النادي ... وتوني متحمم
تبيني اجيك بالفوطه هههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل انحرجت: اوكي لاتطول
بعد 10 دقايق دق عليها
طلال: هاه قلبي انا بالبيت توني مشغل السياره ,, حبيبتي من وين تبي اجيب لك دونات؟؟؟
مشاعل: بيت الدونات
طلال: ترى مادل كويس ,,, تعرفي باي شارع هو
مشاعل: اممممم مدري 
طلال: طيب ثواني انادي المرشد لاسياحي
مشاعل استغربت عنده مرشد سياحي ليش الاخ وين رايح؟؟؟
طلال يكلم الي عنده: نواف تعال معي بنروح مشوار
نواف اخوه الصغير عمره 10 سنوات: وين انا مشغول ماني فاضي ايش تبي
طلال: ياطويل العمر ابد ابيك تروح معي بشتري دونات وماادل
نواف: وكم تعطيني
طلال: يالله فشلتنا ايش بتقول البنت اخوك طماع ,, تعال ياخي اعطيك الي تبي بس خلصني
نواف: يله مشينا
نواف على صغر سنه بس كان اسلوبه اسلوب شايب عمره 50 يمكن علشان طول الوقت جالس مع ابوه
طلال: هاه وين اروح 
نواف: اقرب واحد لنا الي بطريق الملك عبدالله ,,, يله روح هناك
طلال: ابشر طال عمرك,,, ميشو ماتحسين اني اتهزء؟؟؟
مشاعل: طلال انا مصدومه كم عمر اخوك
طلال: 10
مشاعل: ماشالله شكله عمره 30
طلال: ايه نسميه بالبيت الشايب
مشاعل: هههههههههههههههههههه
نواف: خلصني روح يمين
طلال: ابشر ,,, بس لاتعصب الله يحفظك
نواف : بس هنا
طلال: يله عاد انزل اطلب
نواف: خدام عندك انزل انت
طلال: نواف عيب انت اخوي الصغير
نواف: طلعتي معك هذي بميه اما لو تبيني انزل تدفع 200
طلال: خلاص يله بس انزل بعطيك الي تبي
نواف : الحين عطني 300
طلال: وليش انشالله كانت 200
نواف: ماتبي تدفع حق الدونات والا انشالله على بالك انا الي بدفع
طلال طلع من محفظته 300 واعطاه لاخوه وقال له جيب من كل نوع 10 حبات
مشاعل: مجنون مين راح ياكلها هذي
طلال: انتي
مشاعل: ليش شايفني افه
طلال: لا ابيك تسمني 
مشاعل: لاجد طلال مره كثيره ,, حرام
طلال: ياحلوك ساكته,, ايش رايك في هالخبل نوافوه
مشاعل: ماشالله يجنن خطير ,,, بليز هاته عندي يوم
طلال: لا انا اخاف عليك منه مااظمنه صح انه صغير بس عينه زايغه
مشاعل:ههههههههههههههههه
ركب نواف وماكان شايل الاغراض ,,, خلى الهندي يشيل عنه
طلال: الله يحييك ليش ماشلت الاغراض
نواف: ياحبيبي فلوسي تخدمني
طلال ومشاعل:هههههههههههههههههههه
وهم في الطريق لبيت مشاعل
نواف : اقول طلال مالاقي عندك سلف 100
طلال: ههههههههههه ايش عندك كل شوي ساحب 100 وهذي حقت ايش الرجعه لاتخاف ادل البيت
نواف: لا مو ميه ريال
طلال: اجل
نواف بصدق: ميه الف
طلال ومشاعل اللي على الخط مستمعه : هههههههههههههههههههه
طلال: ليش بتتزوج من ورانا
نواف عصب: اتكلم جد
طلال:ليش ايش تبي فيها
نواف : والله طلعت مع السواق قبل امس للعربه(معرض سيارات) ,,, وشفت لي همر خطير
وقال لي ادفع ميه الف نحجزه لك,, وقلت لابوي قال خلها الاسبوع الجاي,, واخاف يطير علي الموتر
طلال:ههههههههههههههه ماتبي ماي باخ؟؟؟
نواف: اقول ترى اكلمك جد وانت تستهبل
طلال: من جدك ابوي وافق؟؟؟
نواف: اي والله 
طلال: وانشالله مين بيسوقه انت؟؟؟
نواف: لا السواق
طلال: ياخي اشك انك مسوي لابوي عمل ,, مستحيل يرفض لك طلب
نواف: المهم تسلفني والا لا
طلال: اقول يركدون بس ,, حبيبتي انا برا خلي الخدامه تجي تاخذ الاغراض
راحت مشاعل ركض وكانت الاوضاع تساعد انه تفتح له الباب لان البيت ماكان فيه احد
فتحت مشاعل الباب ,,, انصدم طلال من الي شافه,,, او ل مره يشوف مشاعل بدون عبايه
وجلس يطالع مصدوم,,, هي بعد اول مره تشوفه من قريب ,, وعينها بعينه,,, ماتكلم عطاها
الاغراض ومشى
دق عليها
طلال: الخدامه هاه
مشاعل ميته ضحك: ايه
طلال: تدري ان خدامتكم تجنن ,,, نبي زيها
مشاعل: لا مافيها منها الا نسخه وحده
وكانت حياه مشاعل وطلال مره تجنن ,, ماكان فيها اي مشاكل ,, كانت مشاعل تسمع كلام
طلال كله,,, ولايمكن تناقشه ابد في امر امرها به
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

يوم الاثنين كان موعد رحله مشاعل لجده الساعه 11 بالليل ,,, كانت رايحه تزور خالاتها
اللي ساكنين بجده ,,, وبعد مااقنعت طلال انه يخليها تروح,, وافق بس بشرط انه يروح معاها بنفس الطياره
ويطمن عليها بعدين يرجع بنفس اليوم,,, 
صحت الساعه 2 الضهر ,,, منصدمه,,, ايش كرم الاخلاق الي نزلت على طلال ,, خلاها تنام
لحد الساعه 2 الضهر ,,, بالعاده الساعه 12 يصحيها غصب ,,, 
طالعت موبايلها مالقت اتصال منه,,, دقت عليه مارد
قررت تتحمم وتنزل تفطر او تتغداء
انتهت من الغداء بحدود 4 العصر ,,,
تدور موبايلها تذكرت انها نسته بالغرفه ,,, يالله اكيد طلال معصب
طلعت غرفتها ,, استغربت مااتصل عليها ,,, اكيد طلع من الدوام ونام
كانت الساعه 8 وطلال مادق ولااتصل,, خلاص الرحله باقي عليها 3 ساعات ولازم تكون
بالمطار بعد ساعتين
اتصلت على ساره 
مشاعل: سارونه مره خايفه على طلال مادق اليوم كله مو من عوايده
ساره: يمكن مشغول
مشاعل: تكفين عطيني رقم يزيد اكيد شافه اليوم
دقت على يزيد واللي قال انه ماشاف طلال من يومين
دقت على بيت طلال وكان يرد عليها السنترال(ناصر)ويقول لها ان سيارته ماهي موجوده
ولاهو بالبيت
حاولت بيزيد انه يروح بيت طلال يدور عليه,, يمكن لاسمح الله يكون تعبان بغرفته ومو قادر يقوم
كانت في انتظار لحد الساعه 10 وابوها يستعجلها تطلع لاتفوتها الطياره ,,, بلغت ابوها انها
ماراح تروح لانها تحس بتعب وراح تاجل رحلتها لبكره
كانت الساعه 5 الفجر وطلال مابين وهي ماقدرت تنام من الخوف ,,, اتصل على طلال كثير يمكن فوق
200 اتصال ,,, مو معقوله شخص اذا طول يتصل كل ساعتين يغيب يوم كامل
دقت على يزيد الي كان نايم وترجته يروح مره ثانيه يمكن يكون رجع للبيت
بلغها انه مو بالبيت وان اهله منجنين قلقانين عليه
وقتها انجنت خلاص واتصلت ع البيت رد عليها السنترال (ناصر) يقول انه للحين مو بالبيت
طلال متعود اول مايصحى يدق عليها,,, ولما تدق يرد حتى لو كان باجتماع,,, اكيد فيه شي 
بس ماتدري ايش هو ظلت تدق على موبايله لحد ماتقفل شكل البطاريه خلصت
صارت تبكي وتبكي,,, دقت على كل المستشفيات ,,, تسال عن اي حادث ,,, بس ماكان 
موجود دقت على كل اقسام المرور,,, ماكان موجود,,, خلاص ضاعت حيلتها ماتدري ايش 
تسوي يوم كامل ماتسمع صوته ,,,مستحيل,,, مليون بالمليون فيه شي مانامت طول اليوم ....
كانت الساعه 11 الضهر من اليوم الثاني وهي مانامت ياتتصل على يزيد و تبكي
ولا على بيت طلال,,, وناصر يقول لها وياكد انه مو بالبيت واهله كلهم يدوروا عليه
يالله طلال وين راح,,,,,,,,مات,,, مستحيل,,, مريض ,,, بالمستشفى ,,, وينه؟؟؟
كانت الساعه 5 العصر من اليوم الثاني لاختفاء طلال,,, طبعا صار لها يومين مانامت غفت 
بدون ماتحس من الارهاق
صحت على صوت موبايلها يدق اخيرا دق طلال بس مو من موبايله ,,, كان يدق من البيت
مشاعل: طلال حبيبي وينك خوفتني عليك
السنترال: لا انا ناصر 
مشاعل هنا انجنت اول مره ناصر اللي يشتغل سنترال في بيت طلال يدق عليها
============================== =====================
============================== ======================
============================== =====================
بالجزء الجاي انشالله راح نعرف ايش قصه اختفاء طلال وهل ممكن يكون امر عادي ,, او وراه سر غامض

----------


## mrboch

مشكوره اختي اسيرة الأحلاام

ننتضر التكمله

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

العفوووو

ومشكووووووور خيووو على المتابعه

وتفضلوااا:

الجزء السابع

صحت على صوت موبايلها يدق اخيرا دق طلال بس مو من موبايله ,,, كان يدق من البيت
مشاعل: طلال حبيبي وينك خوفتني عليك
السنترال: لا انا ناصر 
مشاعل هنا انجنت اول مره ناصر اللي يشتغل سنترال في بيت طلال يدق عليها: وين طلال
السنترال: والله العم طلال مره تعبان ومايقدر يكلمك
هنا مشاعل انجنت : وينه الحين ,, باي مستشفى؟؟؟
ناصر: هو بالبيت ,,, مايقدر يكلمك,, ومره تعبان بلغني اقول لك انه يبي يشوفك
طلال ماطلب منها انه يشوفها قبل غريبه يطلب منها وهو تعبان
مشاعل: طيب حولني عليه ابي اكلمه
ناصر: مايقدر,,, اهله كلهم عنده ,, بس يقول الحين بيرسل لك السواق يقول يبي يشوفك 
ضروري مره
مشاعل : وكيف راح اشوفه ماقال لك؟؟؟
ناصر : بلغني ارسل السواق لبيتك ,, وطلال بيقول للسواق وين ياخذك
مشاعل ارتبكت مو من عادتها تركب مع سواق واحد تعرفت عليه بس لولا انها تاكدت ان 
طلال عنده مصيبه كبيره ويمكن تعبان مايبي يقولها ماكانت سوت هالشي
خوفها على طلال خلاها ماتفكر باي شي ,, كان همها تشوفه وتطمن عليه
كان قلبها ناغزها ان فيه شي مره كبير
مشاعل: ناصر اوكي ارسل لي السواق الحين
ناصر : ابشري
راحت مشاعل تلبس وراحت تنتظر السواق
اول ماوصل سواق طلال ركبت معاه وماتدري وين راح ياخذها اهم شي
انها تطمن على طلال,, نست موضوع سفرتها لجده,, ونست كل الناس 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
فهده: اقول ماما محتاجه اغراض كثيره لسى ماخلصت شي والزواج مابقى عليه الاسبوعين
ام فهده: خليها يابنيتي بعد العرس ,, علشان زوجتس هو اللي يدفع
فهده: يمه بس مهري ماخلص
ام فهده: يالخبله الهبله ,, خليه ليومتس الاسود
فهده: يمه ترى ماراح اتزوج الا مره بالعمر
ام فهده: ايه وشوله هالخلاقين اللي تشترينها ,,, مغير بربستن ع الفاضي
فهده: يمه ابي اتكشخ عند رجلي
ام فهده: عطيني بس قروشك اشتري بها سجادات اهديها على صديقاتي واشتري بها كم قطعه
قماش تهدينها على خالتس
فهده: يمه خالتي اتفقنا انا وزوجي اننا بعد مانرجع من شهر العسل بنشتري لها هديه
ام فهده: ايه وموب تنسين امتس ,, وتقولين اميمتي ماتزعل ,, الله لايحللتس ,, ولايبيحتس
ان شريتي قطعه لخالتس ولاشريتي لي
فهده بخبث: بدى شغل الحموات,, طيب يمه انا بشتري لخالتي بنطلون جينز ,, وانتي ماتلبسين 
الجينز ,, ايش اسوي
ام فهده: ابد هاتيه واقصه واخيطه لي بلوزتن البسها
فهده: هههههههههه يمه احد يقص الجينز ويخيطه بلوزه
ام فهده: ايه انا , انتي مير من يوم ملكتي وانتي واطره
فهده: المهم يمه خلي صالح يوديني ,, ابي اكمل اغراضي,, والا خليني اروح مع ساره صديقتي
ام فهده: مابقى الا ذي الى صرتي في بيت رجلتس روحي مع صديقاتس ,,مير وانا راسي
يشم الهواء وانتي في بيتي تخسين تطلعين مع صديقاتس ,, مابقى الى ذي,, الله لايخزينا ولا يشمت بنا
يوم يبعثون عباده الصالحين
فهده: ياربيه,,, والله شكلي بخلي ساره هي اللي تكمل اغراضي ,,, لاني مقدر اطلع من هالسجن اللي الله بلاني به
---------------------------------------------------------------------
في بيت ام سلطان
ام سلطان: اقول ابو مشعل ,, خلاص مشاعل بتروح اليوم لخوالها
ابو مشعل: ايه تدرين انها تسافر كل صيف لخالاتها
ام سلطان: ومتى رحلتها
ابو مشعل: 3 الفجر
ام سلطان: هو يابو مشعل ,, وبتخليها تروح لحالها 
ابو مشعل: لا مشعل بيوصلها للمطار واخوالها يستقبلونها
ام سلطان: وبتطول هناك
ابو مشعل: والله يمكن اسبوعين تعرفين ورانا سفره لمصر بعد عرس مشعل
ام سلطان ((قطيعه قلت مانجحت ماراح تسافر معنا )): ايه بس كان البنت ودها تجلس عند
خالاتها لاتمنعها تدري ماتشوفهم كثير
ابو مشعل: لا حرام خليها تغير جو وبعدين السفره ماتحلى الا بمشاعل يكفي ان مشعل هالسنه
مو مسافر معانا
ام سلطان: ايه الله يوفقه ,, الا ماحددتوا العرس
ابو مشعل: الا والله انشالله عقب 4 اسابيع عاد الله الله بالكشخه ابيك تصيرين نجمه الحفل
ام سلطان استحت
كانت ام سلطان المفضله عند ابو مشعل لانها الصغيره
---------------------------------------------------------------------
مشاعل كان الطريق بالنسبه لها طويل وماله نهايه ,,,وصلت السياره لبيت كبير كان له بوابه
مره كبيره,,, ضرب السواق بوري علشان يفتحوا الباب ,,, انفتحت البوابه وكان وراها 
شخصين كانوا مشغولين بفتح الباب
كانت واجهة البيت عباره عن درج طويل ع اليمين واليسار وينتهي ببوابه,,,مبين انها تودي 
لجوا البيت,,, كان البيت عباره عن نقطه في ارض خضراء ,,,كانت الحدائق ماليه المكان ,, 
اما في طرف الفله فيه ممر سيارات يودي للدور الارضي ,,, يعطيك احساس انك بمواقف 
مركز تجاري خذت السياره طريقها للممر الي يودي للدور الاضي (البيسمنت)للفله كان على
شكل حلزوني يلف حوالي الفله ,,,, وباخر الممر ساحه كبيره تحت الفله عباره عن كاراج 
للسيارات,, كان الكراج فيه عمال كثير,,,لاحظت حركه العمال وكثرتهم ,,, كان الدور 
الارضي عباره عن كراج ومطبخ داخله عدد كبير من الخدم وكان فيه اصنصير واضح انه 
يودي للدور الاول والثاني,, حست ان ابوطلال ماهو شخص عادي,, كان واضح من البيت ان صاحبه على درجه عاليه من 
الثراء ,,,, وقفت السياره وطلب منها السواق انها تنزل لغرفه كانت مفتوحه,,,مشت لحد 
مادخلت في وسط الغرفه الي دلها عليها السواق,,, كانت الغرفه عباره عن مستودع يمكن او
غرفه مهمله كان فيها اثاث قديم ومبين انه مر عليه فتره من الزمن مو قريبه يمكن يكون
المكان خاص للخدم , ماكنت تدري عن طبيعه هالمكان ,,,, كان همها الوحيد طلال
مشاعل تكلم السواق: لو سمحت ابي اشوف طلال وينه 
السواق: هو راح يجيك استريحي هنا
كان فيه كنبه في نص الغرفه ,, جلست عليها,,سمعت صوت لما طلع السواق انصدمت منه
كان صوت الباب يتقفل
مشاعل" ليش قفل علي الباب,, الله يستر,,, يمكن خاف احد يدخل علي,,اكيد طلال منبه انه 
ينتبه لي,, ولو مافتح الباب ,, يالله لو اجلس هنا لما الفجر وماحد يفتح لي"وواضح ان المكان
مهما صارخت محد راح يسمع لان الدور الارضي مره كبير ومستحيل يخترق صوتها الدور
الارضي علشان يطلع للدور الاول ويسمعوها اهله حست لحظتها انها غبيه كيف سمحت لنفسها
انها تدخل بيت شخص غريب ,,, حتى لو هالشخص طلال ,,,مسحت من عقلها هالافكار 
الشينه واستنت يجيها طلال,, انتظرت وانتظرت وانتظرت
مره نص ساعه وهي تستنى ,,, دقت على موبايله كان مقفل,,, حاولت تفتح الباب ماقدرت 
كان مقفل,, صارت تدور بالغرفه تنتظر الفرج وفي لحظه سمعت اصوات برا الغرفه 
والحمدلله الباب انفتح ,, دخل السواق وراه طلال 
مشاعل: قلبي وينك مره خفت عليك ايش صا...
انصعقت واندهشت وانصدمت لما شافت الشخص الي دخل ماكان طلال,,, كان شخص تعرف
ملامحه كويس,, ابعد مايكون عن طلال,, ماكانت تعرف ايش تسوي ولاايش تقول,, تسكت او
تتكلم,, تهرب او تستنى
----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

ساره كانت بالصالون لانها معزومه على حفله تخرج وحده من صاحبتاهم
ساره: مهاوي شوفي الي هناك تقص شعرها
مها: ايه ايش فيها
ساره: شكلها يضحك ,,, تقول للكوافيره قصي شعري زي هيفاء وهبي هههههههههه
مها: عاد من زين قصه هيفاء وهبي
ساره: شتسوي يمكن احد لاعب عليها يقول لها انك تشبهي هيفاء وهبي
مها:ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ساره: يقهروني بعض الناس ماعندهم شخصيه اذا الفنانه قصه شعرها يروحوا يقلدوا عليها 
مها: شرايك نقص زيها ههههههههه
ساره: تخيلي
مها: تعالي ميشو ليش ماراح تجي
ساره: ميشو اليوم بتسافر لجده
مها: يابختها تصدقين من زمان مارحت لجده
ساره: حتى انا من الصيف اللي فات,,, واحنا راجعين من فرنسا مرينا عليها وجسلنا فيها 
اسبوع
مها: شرايك نروح نخاوي ميشو
ساره: لا حبيبتي انا اول مااحظر زواج مشعل اخو ميشو ,, بنسافر
مها: وين بتروحون
ساره: ايطاليا
مها: مره حلوه ايطاليا ,,, اه شعري
ساره: هههههههههه ايش فيك
مها: الخبله هذي شدت عليه ,,, شوي شوي على شعري ترى طبيعي مو باروكه
ساره: شرايك مهاوي تركبي اكستينشن مره شعرك خفيف
مها: لا حرام حبيبتي تبين ربي يلعني
ساره: هذا انتي تحددي حواجبك ,,وهي نفس الحكم ,, كلها لعن
مها: لا من قال اني احددها انا اشقرها
ساره: والله تصدقين حلوه مو مبينه كانك شايله الشعر
مها: الله يهديك انتي بعد وماتحددي حواجبك
مها كانت متدينه نوعا ما
---------------------------------------------------------------------
مشاعل كانت تفتح وتسكر عيونها يمكن ماشافت كويس ,,, بس متاكده ان اللي قدامها شخص 
تعرفه وتكرهه 
مشاعل بصدمه: غسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غسان باستهزاء: لا انا طلال بس سويت عمليه تجميل
مشاعل مصدومه
غسان : انصدمتي,, ولسى ماشفتي شي ,,, هذي ربع المفاجاءه ((وفتح الباب ودخل واحد ثاني))
مشاعل انصدمت اكثر لما شافت سلمان ,, ايش جمعهم هنا ببيت طلال,,, مشاعل ماقدرت
تفكر معقوله طلال هو الي سوى فيها هالمقلب 
سلمان ببرود: هاه مشاعل كيفك بعد ماسحبتي علي,,, تصدقين حسين كان يتعذر انك مريضه 
ومره مسافره ,,مسكين خلصت اعذاره
هنا جت اللحظه الي مشاعل كانت تخاف منها,,,, دخل طلال
اول مادخل طلال جت عينه بعين مشاعل ,,,, كانت عيونها كلها تساؤل ,,, مو فاهمه اللي 
قاعد يصير هل هو يعاتبها لانها تعرفت على غيره,, بس هو يعرف انها كانت تكلم ,,, وهو 
الي طلب منها انها تنسى الماضي,,وانه يبي يفتح معاها صفحه جديده,,, طيب ايش الي تغير؟؟؟؟؟
طلال نزل عينه ,,, كانت نظرته بارده مافيها حياه وين نظرات الحب الي كل يوم تشوفها,,, 
كان يوصلها للجامعه وكان يرجعها ,,, كانت اذا طالعته حتى وهي بسيارتها وهو بسيارته
كانت تحس بالحب بعينه,,, مستحيل احساسها يكذب,,, ليش تغيرت نظرته وصارت كلها 
برود
مشاعل بخوف: طلال ايش الموضوع انا وين ,,, و....طلال..... ليش..... ايش صار؟؟
كانت متلعثمه 
طلال:......................... . اكتفى يطالعها بنظرات حرقتها حرق نظرات كلها برود
غسان: انا اقول لك ايش فيه ,,, شوفي انا صاحب طلال ,,, اما سلمان فانا تعرفت عليه 
عشانك,,, الموضوع ببساطه انا وعدتك وعد وانتي عارفه اني دايما اوفي بوعودي ,,,, 
وعدتك اني اخليك تندمي قد شعر راسك ,, خطتي كانت اني اعرفك على اعز اصحابي
واخليه يقنعك انك تجي لبيته وهنا ادخل كل شاب تعرفيتي عليه واخليك مضحكه لنا واخليك 
تعيشي في رعب طول عمرك ,,, بس اعترف ان خطتي تغيرت ولقت نجاح اكبر مما تخيلت 
,,, تفاجئت انك بدون ماتحسي حبيتي طلال وعشتي معاه احلام ورديه ,,, وامال مالها حدود,,
, وعشتي معاه احلى قصه حب ,,, حسيت ان دنيتك معاه صارت حلوه وحسيت انه ملا عليك 
حياتك والدليل انك تركتي كل الشباب وصرتي عبده له ,,, صرتي تتاسفي له لابسط زله او 
غلطه,, من بعد غرورك صرتي دميه في مسرح طلال يحركك زي مايبي ,,, هههههههههههههه,,,,
اسمع كلمات الحب الي كنتي تقوليها له ,,, حسيت انك بعتي كل الناس لانك حبيتيه من قلب,, 
صدقيني حبيت المسار الجديد الي صارت عليه خطتي ,, حسيت انك راح تتعذبي اكثر لما 
تتعلقي فيه ويتركك تموتين بشويش هههههههههههه,, ميشو انا قول وفعل وزي مادخلت طلال 
حياتك ,, اليوم بيطلع منها,,, وصدقيني اليوم بتذوقي العذاب الي عذبيته لكل واحد تعرفتي
عليه وحبك بصدق,, مشاعر الناس مو لعبه بيدك يامشاعل,, واتمنى تكوني استفدتي من 
التجربه هذي
مشاعل كانت في ذهول مو مصدقه ماهمها الكلام الي قاله ,, همها كان طلال معقوله يسوي 
كل هذا
طالعت طلال في نظره تساؤل وصدمه: طلال ايش قاعد يقول هذا ,,, يكذب صح؟؟؟
طلال: .............................. ....... كان مشغول بالسبحه الي بيده وكانه مو مهتم للكلام
الي يسمعه
مشاعل تصارخ: طلال تكلم لاتسكت قول شي
طلال:......................... ..............
غسان: ايش تبيه يقول خليته يكلمك ويتحملك لاني انا ابيه يكلمك ,,, كنت عارف ومتاكد انك 
راح تحبيه,, وهو المسكين كان مظطر يتحملك ويتحمل غرورك وعجرفتك ,,, كان مظطر 
انه يضيع وقته علشان بس يعلمك درس ,,, الحين ابيك تشكريه لانه عرف يربيك ,, اتوقع 
انك مدينه له ع الاقل سوى الشي الي ابوك ماقدر يسويه ,, طلال رباك يا..... ميشو
مشاعل بحسره :يعني ياطلال كنت تكلمني بس ع شان غسان ,, وكل الكلام الي قلته كذب؟؟؟
طلال:......................... ..........
سلمان: مدري ايش تنتظري واحد سافهك حتى مافكر يرد عليك,,, لو انا منك اطلع بكرامتي
غسان باستهزاء: يله حاولي انك تلملمي جروحك ,,, ولاتطلعي من هنا الا وانتي لامه كل 
جروحك مانبي بكره تجي وتقولي باقي جرح ,, بصراحه انحرجت من طلال انجبر انه 
يجاملك كل يوم خلاص المسلسل هذا لازم ينتهي
مشاعل منهاره ودموعها بدت تنزل وراحت ناحيه طلال ,, كان لابس ثوب ,, مسكت الثوب 
من عند الرقبه وصارت تشده ناحيتها وتصارخ: طلال طلال تكلم قول اي شي 
بدا صراخها يعلى اكثر ودموعها ماتخليها تشوف وجه طلال: طلال الله يخليك قول ان غسان كذاب
غسان يصارخ: بعد كل هالكلام تتوقعي انه يبيك ,,,مشاعل برا
مشاعل منهاره وتصارخ: انت مالك شغل انا اسال طلال ,, اذا قال ان هالكلام صدق راح 
اطلع مو بس من هنا راح اطلع من حياته
غسان: طلال قول لها وريحنا
مشاعل تطالع طلال وكانها تترجاه مايقول: طلال بليز انا اعرفك اكثر منهم ادري انك تحبني
طلال قول انهم يكذبوا قوووووول ,, قول لهم مين انا ,, انا حبيبتك صح طلال ... طلاااال
وبدت تهزه مع كتوفه : طلال تكلم ,,, ليش ساكت تكلم
هنا مشاعل وقفت لانها حست بنظرات طلال كلها برود وحست في نظراته موافقه ع الكلام
الي غسان يقوله
طلال اخيرا نطق: مشاعل كلام غسان كله صدق ,,, وانا مابي اي شي يربطني فيك ,,, اظن
هذا الكلام الي تبيه ع شان تعرفي ان الي بيننا انتهى
هنا حست مشاعل ان رجولها ماتشيلها ,,, كان صاعقه نزلت عليها من السماء ولاهي الي 
موتتها ولا الي خلتها تعيش
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

ام مشعل: هاه حبيبي الحين خلصت اخر دعوه
مشعل: حرام عليك تدري كم دعيتي للحين
ام مشعل: مالي شغل فيك هذولا صديقاتي ,,, وش تبيني اقول لهم ماعزمتكم مافيه كروت
مشعل: ايه بس يمه الحين عددهم 300 وهذا غير الكروت الي راح نعطيها نجود وغير كروت
ام سلطان وغير كروت مشاعل يمه على هالحاله بتعزمين 1000
ام مشعل: حبيبي ام سلطان والله ماتفرح باي كرت غير الكرت الي بتدخل به ,, اما مشاعل بعطيها 50
واهل نجود 150 ,, خير ونعمه 500 كرت زينه
مشعل: اكيد زينه مو انتي الي بتدفعين
ام مشعل: وانت دافع شي من فلوسك الله يخلي ابوك
مشعل: طيب انشالله بتجيبون طقاقه
ام مشعل: هو لاتقول طقاقه يزعلون 
مشعل: اجل ايش اقول
ام مشعل: قول مطربه
مشعل: ههههههههههه واله تطوروا الطقاقات , المهم من هي وكم تبي؟؟
ام مشعل: والله ياوليدي مدري هالموضوع خله على مشاعل هي اخبر
مشعل: على قولتك لو بخيلها لك كان جبتي عايشه المرطا
ام مشعل: هو عايشه المرطا ماتت
مشعل: الله يرحمها ,,, يمه مارحنا نعزيهم
ام مشعل: ههههههههههههههههه, الله يقطع شيطانك ,, اركد عرسك بعد شهر ,,, لاتقول 
العروس زوجوني خبل
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في هالوقت مشاعل كانت في حاله صدمه, تكلمت والدموع ماليه وجهها وهي في حاله 
انهيار: غسان انت صادق نسيت اشكر طلال على انه عرف يربيني ,,, مو بس كذا,, ودي 
اشكره بعد على كل لحظه عيشني فيها ملكه ,,, وعلى كل كلمه حلوه,,, على اهم درس وهو 
اني مالعب بمشاعر الناس ... ((وقفت شوي لانها حست بعبره مو مخليتها تقدر تنطق )) 
غسان انا الحين قدرت اتخيل الاحساس بالكذب والخيانه ,,, ((ابتسمت بحزن)) يمكن لاني 
ماحبيت قبل ,,, بس بعد ماحبيت طلال بديت احس بحلاوه الدينا وبحلاوه الحب ,, ((ونطقت 
كلماتها بصعوبه وبهمس)) وصعبه اني اتخيل كيف بعيش بدونه
طالعت طلال بحزن ,, ورجعت تكلم غسان: بس ياغسان لاتتوقع انك او غيرك من الي كنت 
اعرفهم كنتوا تحبوني لان لو اي واحد منكم حبني من قلبه ,, ماكنت سويت معاه الي سويته 
,,, بس كنتوا تتسلوا مثل ماكنت اتسلى ,,, بس صدقني ياغسان لما يجي الحب راح تحس فيه
بدمك وبعقلك ,,, راح تحس انه يغزو قلبك ووقتها راح تحس باحساسي الحين
كانت تكلم غسان وكأن طلال مو موجود
رجعت طالعت طلال وبنظره مليانه بالحزن تفطر قلب اي شخص يشوفها: طلال الله يوفقك 
وين ماتروح انا مو حاقده عليك,,, انت وصلت لي رساله عمري ماراح انساها ,,, ان الحب
لعبه والشاطر الي يغلب,,, بس طلبي اذا تزوجت ابيك تعزمني ابي اشوف البنت الي راح
تختارها,,, ابي اشوف مكاني الي كنت احلم فيه
وقتها طلال طلع بدون مايكلمها
مشاعل حست انه ماطلع من الغرفه بس,,, حست انه طلع من حياتها ,,,, انهارت ,,, دموع 
وصياح وصراخ
غسان : اذا خلصتي تلقي السواق برا ينتظرك
وطلع وسكر الباب
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ساره كانت في الحفله بحدود 11
ساره: هههههههههههههههه متخلفات ,, شوفي لابسين مثل بعض قديمين مسوين خويات
مها: من جد ,, اكره البنات الي يلبسوا مثل بعض احسهم قرويات
ساره: لاومسوين رقصه وحده ههههههههههههههههه
مها: ههههههههههههههههههه احس اني بفلم كوميدي
وساره ومها استلم حش بالبنات,, وطبعا مايتوقعوا ان احد يسب فيهم,, لان هذا طبع الحريم 
يسبون بس يقولوا لالا احنا محد يسب فينا خخخخخخخخخخ
ساره: قهر ياليت ميشو معانا تقطع بهالبنات
مها: من جد
ساره: اقول مهاوي احس اننا عجايز بس جالسين وحش ,, تعالي نرقص
والبنات فالينها بالحفله
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اما الطرف الثاني فيه وحده متعذبه ومصدومه ,,, مشاعل بعد من انهارت,, وبعد سيل
الدموع الي دمعتها قررت تجمع جروحها والي تبقى من كرامتها وتطلع,, طالعت الساعه 
كانت 11 ونص ,,, كم مر من الوقت من بعد ماطلع غسان يمكن ساعتين او ثلاث يمكن اربع
,,, ماكانت تدري لانها كانت في حاله انهيار حتى مافكر طلال يطل عليها يتطمن ,,, اخذت 
شنطتها وطلعت,,, لقت السياره بالكراج وجنبها السواق ينتظرها
مشاعل" يا الله ياطلال مرتب كل شي ,,, ومخطط لكل شي,, بس ماعرفت انك قتلت انسانه"
ركبت السياره ,,, وظلت في السياره ساكته ,,, وصلت البيت وكان ابوها ومشعل يركضوا ناحيتها
ابو مشعل: مشاعل وينك لي ساعتين اتصل عليك وينك؟؟؟؟
مشاعل: بابا انا كنت طالعه لبيت صاحبتي
ابو مشعل: مشاعل ايش في وجهك ,,, كنتي تبكين؟؟؟مشاعل ايش صار؟؟؟
مشاعل تحاول تمسك نفسها: لابابا بس تذكرت ماما هذا كل الموضوع
ابو مشعل بحزن: كلنا نحب شيخه(ام مشاعل)بس يامشاعل هذا مو معناه اننا نعذب نفسنا ,,,
ادعي لها بالرحمه هذا الي تحتاج له
مشعل: ميشو حبيبتي تعالي نطلع نتمشى ,,, يمكن تتحسن نفسيتك
مشاعل تطالع اخوها بحسره: لا يامشعل الى مات عمره مايرجع لاالطلعه بتنسيني ولا الجلسه
مالي الا اعد الايام لما ينتهي عمري
ابو مشعل: لايامشاعل اعوذ بالله ايش هالكلام عقب عمر طويل انشالله حبيبتي لاتقولي كذا,,, 
حبيبتي ايش صاير تذكرتي امك بيوم وليله
مشاعل بحزن: انا عمري مانسيتها ,,, انا وحيده يابابا 
بكت بصوت يقطع القلب ,,, وقتها ابوها ضمها لصدره وماتتوقعوا ايش صار,, ابو مشاعل 
الرجل القوي بكى لحزن بنته ,,, كان عارف انها قويه ومايهزها شي,,, حزن لحزن بنته الوحيده
مشعل : ميشو تعوذي من ابليس وتعالي اقرى عليك قران 
مشاعل تبعد عن حظن ابوها: مشعل انا تعبانه ابي انام الله يخليكم مابي احد يزعجني
ابو مشعل: والرحله ماراح تروحي
مشاعل: لا بابا بعدين
كانت داخله البيت ولما وصلت الصاله كانت ام سلطان موجوده في الصاله ,, وانصدمت لما 
شافت وجه مشاعل
مشاعل: ام سلطان
ام سلطان: نعم
مشاعل: اذا انا غلطت عليك باي يوم سامحيني ,,, الله يخليك سامحيني ,, انا اسفه 
ام سلطان انصدمت: لالا مو مشكله
مشاعل: مابي انام الى لما تقولي انك سامحتيني
ام سلطان: مشاعل ايش صاير؟؟؟
مشاعل تبكي بصمت: الله يخليك,, اترجاك سامحيني
ام سلطان بصدمه: انا مسامحتك
مشاعل: الله يجزاك خير ,, عن اذنك اسمحي لي بروح غرفتي
ام سلطان مو مصدقه هالادب الي نزل على مشاعل بس عرفت ان فيه شي لان وجه مشاعل يدل
على وحده منهاره من موضوع كبير
طلعت مشاعل غرفتها بصعوبه,, دخلت الحمام ,,,, فتحت الدرج الخاص بالادويه,,, جمعت 
كل الحبوب الموجوده عندها ,,, دخلت الغرفه وتمددت على السرير ,,, فتحت علبه الادويه 
كلها وجمعتها كانت فوق 50 حبه,,, طالعت يدها الي فيها كل الحبوب ,, ورجعت لذاكرتها 
لقبل يوم ,,, كانت في قمه السعاده لدرجه ان كل صاحباتها يحسدوها على طلال وعلى 
السعاده الي عايشه فيها,,, بس كل هذا تحطم,,, ومستحيل تقدر تعيش ,,, بعد ماحست بطعم
الحياه مستحيل انها ترجع لحياتها قبل ,,, اخذت ورقه وقلم وكتبت عليها
((خاص لساره ارجوكم رجاء محد يقراها الا ساره)) كتبت في الورقه 
ساره انتي اعز وحده من صاحباتي ,, وصدقيني اني احبك ,,, انا اعرف انك لما تقري 
هالرساله راح تكوني زعلانه مني ,,, لاني كنت ضعيفه وماقدرت اصبر واصمد ,, بس انتي 
عارفه طلال ايش هو بالنسبه لي ,, بليز سامحيني
تركت القلم,,, طالعت يدها ,,, واخذت كل الحبوب ودخلتها بفمها ,,,

----------


## mrboch

مشكوره اسيره كملي القصه بسررررررررررررررررعه


حطيها كامله وارتاحي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ههههههه

مربووش ضحكتني

يعطيك العافيه أسوووره

وينك عن القصه خيوووه

ننتظر

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*آسفه والله لأني أنقطعت عن القصه*
*وإنشالله من بكره باكملها*
*آسفه مره ثانيه* 
* تحياتي*

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلمين خيتوو القصه تجنن

بليز كمليها تحمست 

تحياتي
رهف

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مشكوورة خيتوو على نقل القصة الرووعة
واني الحين اقراها في منتدى ثااااني
لاني متحمسه لهااااا مرره وما اقدر انتظر 
تكلميين الاجزااااء
يعطيج ربي الف الف عااااااافية
موفقه.. توته

----------


## الاميرات

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك كملي

----------


## الاميرات

قلتي بتكملين بكرة بس هذه استوت بعد بكرة و ما كملتي ارجوك كملي انتظرك على احر من الجمر

----------


## الاميرات

اقول ترى مليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييت

----------


## الاميرات

قريت القصه في منتدى ثاني بس قصه و لا بلاش يا الله شو حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## إشراق

ارجوش حبيبتي اسيره كملي القصه ............. :toung: 
القصه طبعاً تجنن...... :cool: 
كملي القصة لاتزعلينا......  :sad2:

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*آسفة يالغوالي ماراح أقدر أكمل القصة بسبب الدراسة*
*وأتمنى إذا أميرة لمرح تقدر تكملها تكملها*

*تحيااتي*

----------

